# Naruto Chapter 575 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.



Predict away!


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto vs Tobi continues.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Go back to Naruto vs. Tobi. Please. 

Judging by the cliffhanger I'm guessing we'll see where Itachi is headed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

I bet it goes to Itachi.

The "chance meeting" is probably between him and Sasuke.


----------



## skins (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope to see more of Itachi. <3


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Might be a three-parter:

Tobi does battle with Naruto some more
Itachi confronts Kabuto
Madara is sealed by the kages


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachi meets someone.
naruto vs Tobi.
more of Sasuke going to where naruto currently is.


----------



## HashiraMadara (Feb 15, 2012)

How about Itachi Vs Sasuke round 2?
Sasuke has the "eyes" now, and Itachi is going to protect Konoha no matter what, would be interesting for them to have an actual battle of the magnitude Itachi had imagined plus a little extra power for both, EMS Sauske, Edo Tensei for Itachi.
Could be quite interesting, considering Kabuto shouldn't be too far off from the hideout, and that's right where Itachi is headed..

Can't wait to see the fight between Madara & Kages continue, it's like Kishi wants to build up suspense in each fight for us, since he left us on a cliffhanger both ways.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like I was wrong with my earlier guesses.  Judging by events in the latest chapter, the war arc will be the last major arc.  Everyone is slowly coming together.  The kages are fighting Madara.  Itachi might run into Sasuke, who is himself headed for Naruto.  Tobi is finally going to personally get involved.  The allied forces are headed for Naruto.  Jugo and Suigetsu have found out a secret of Orochimaru's, which itself may or may not be related to Kabuto's plans.  And Karin is about to bust out.

Everything's too intertwined unless Kishimoto throws a curve.

Basically, this makes for the third mega arc in the series, after the Chunin Exams and the Hunt for Itachi.

Itachi and Sasuke will probably meet up in the near future (within the next volume's worth of chapters).  They might even have a fight, just so that Sasuke gets some hype while being a little tired in time to confront Naruto.  Unless of course Jugo and Suigetsu and Karin somehow get involved.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachi trolls Sasuke. Again.


----------



## Epyon (Feb 15, 2012)

575
Sasuke and Itachi run into each other.
Itachi says something deep and meaningful
Sasuke says something crazy and meaningless
Itachi references Naruto
Sauke gets mad, or finds it hilarious.
They fight (and Sasuke immeadiatly resorts to Susano'o, Itachi probably does the same but no neccesarily)
Karin escapes confinement.
Maybe a scene of Suigetsu saying more inaccurate sh*t about how cozy he thinks Karin and Sasuke are right now.

Not very interesting but a long as Sasuke is so comically out of his mind it's not gonna get very interesting.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Black Zetsu chokes some bitches...

Fucking fuck with Zetsu and get away with it...I DON'T FUCKING THINK SO 


Or I suppose more of Sasuke being a fucking asshole . Going to buy a fucking Sasuke voodoo doll


----------



## Yozora (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke Meet Itachi? nah...

Sasuke will meet Konoha 11 and killed 1 of them.


----------



## Penance (Feb 15, 2012)

I predict Black Zetsu crying....


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 15, 2012)

shift back to naruto v. tobi


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Predictions: Flashbacks.

There will be a ton of them.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess we'll return to Naruto vs Tobi battle and we'll see something else about Sasuke too.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke and some of Suigetsu and Juugo. There might be other things in the hideout Suigetsu and Juugo can collect, not just 1 scroll. 

Naruto needs a break.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

More Tobi vs Naruto and less filler garbage please


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

Just for Klue I'm going to make another extensive prediction. Though considering how much Itachi is in it Grimmjowsensei and Divinstrosity may find it more to their liking.

575 Fated Meeting
Chapter starts with a snake making its way to Kabuto telling him about Sasuke leaving Tobi's hideout. Kabuto is gleefully anticipating getting his hands on Sasuke and laughs at Tobi for not having kept an eye on Sasuke himself.

We go back to Naruto vs Tobi. The usual villain spiel of now getting serious. Tobi has GM dig itself out of the ground completely and is advancing towards Naruto. Naruto attempts to go into KCM, but it collapses and Kurama tells him he needs to recover some of his own chakra if he is to enter KCM again. Instead Gyuuki shoots a bijuudama at GM and GM is forced to block it.
Kakashi asks Naruto how long it would take to replenish his chakra with SM and Naruto tells him it would take five minutes. We get another of those pointlessly badass Kakashi scenes which get everyone thinking he's finally showing something awesome, but upon which Kishi fails to deliver, in which he tells Naruto to leave it up to the three of them to buy him the time he needs.

Back to Kabuto who is about to depart to intercept Sasuke when his buttsnake warns him and he turns around to face Itachi who had just arrived.

576 Evolution
Chapter starts with Naruto sitting in the lotus seat gathering natural energy as in the background Gyuuki is hard pressed to keep GM at bay. Gai and Kakashi talk about youth. Tobi notices Naruto attempting to recover and thinks to himself that it would be bad if he faced Naruto at full strength again. Gyuuki gets tossed aside by GM, but 6th gated Gai is there to block his path while Gyuuki regains his feet and only Kakashi remains next to Naruto. 

Itachi and Kabuto talk for a bit, about Sasuke, Orochimaru and we get some more hints about Tobi's identity. Kabuto ends with saying that he's about to get Sasuke now and attempts to summon an Edo Tensei so he can continue undisturbed however Itachi stops him in middle of his hand seals by cutting off his hands with an Amaterasu shaped in the form of a sword. 
Itachi tells Kabuto that what held true for Orochimaru also applies to Kabuto, that all of his jutsu are useless in front of Itachi's eyes, and moves in to stab his Amaterasu sword through Kabuto's chest. Kabuto escapes with the oral rebirth and says that while Itachi had been able to stand in Orochimaru's way he is going to prove that he has surpassed Orochimaru by defeating Itachi.

577 Amaterasu's weakness
Kabuto starts with Oro's trademark snake handattack and appears to ensnare Itachi, but his buttsnake warns him of approaching danger from behind and Kabuto barely evades as Itachi strikes from behind. The ensnared Itachi is revealed as a crow bunshin. 
Snakes erupt from the ground at Itachi's feet, however Itachi burns them all up saying that in his undead body he isn't wrecked by illness and doesn't have to fear blindness from overuse. Itachi uses Amaterasu again and Kabuto blocks it by creating a wall of earth. 
A moment later he rams the Kusanagi through the wall of earth trying to pierce Itachi. Itachi evades and Kabuto congratulates him on his decision since the blade was laced with a poison that would paralyze even an Edo Tensei for a little while. Itachi counters that there was nothing to it since a snake would always be a snake whether big or small. 
Itachi now controls all the Amaterasu he had created since the start of the battle to spread out rapidly and encircle Kabuto and then all those flames compress in a ball around Kabuto. However, even as the flames appear to devour him Kabuto is smiling confidently and all of a sudden all the flames around Kabuto vanish. 
Kabuto appears unscathed and tells Itachi not to underestimate him. Itachi doesn't look fazed in the least and uses Amaterasu again. This time Kabuto makes no move to evade the flames and again after burning for a moment the vanish. 
Itachi explains Kabuto's defense to us saying that Amaterasu requires chakra to feed on to exist and that Kabuto had for a moment used a medical ninjutsu to stop all chakra from reaching the layers of cells closest to his skin. Kabuto ends the chapter by saying that the MS no longer poses a threat to him. 

Well, that's the best counter to Amaterasu I could come up with  for Kabuto. If he seriously intends to get Sasuke he has to have something prepared for to deal with the MS jutsu.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 575 Predictions
The Prodigy, Avenger and Legend.

Scene starts with Madara brawling out A
A goes for punch but gets pushed away with Susano
Madara: You're slowing down raikage, having difficulties?
A: ...*I don't normally run out of chakra...but this is a never ending battle.*
Tsunade: Every time we have the opportunity to seal him, he hides in Susano and regenerates...we have to tire him out...
Onoki: With Sharingan blood and Hashirama's DNA, he won't get tired anytime soon....*if only I could use Jinton*
Gaara: !
Mei: What is it?
Gaara: I have an idea...but it may be risky.
A: Let's hear it!

Madara: !!!?
Kages: ?
Madara: What? Where was that power? Someone near by...that pressure. It's not doubt...the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan?
Tsunade: !? *Could it be*
_Muu/Kabuto is hard pressing the jouinin who are in a circle guarding each others back._
Genma; This is pointless...we have no idea where he's going to stirke..
Dodai: There might be a way...(dodai's eye patch) Byakugan!
Genma: Wha..what? You have the byakugan?
Dodai: The cloud used to kidnap hyuuga from your village...I'm not proud of it but ever since I lost my eye, this was the only replacement. Forgive me.
Rock ninja: Hate to break it to you..but that won't work.
Dodai: What? Why not? 
Rock ninja: Muu-sama can't be seen by any eyes, that's why he's feared amongst the kages!
Dodai: Then I hold that fear as well...

Madara: Kabuto! Come here.
_Muu/Kabuto appear in front of Madara._
Tsunade: Did he just call him Kabuto?
Onoki: It seems Muu-sama is under control by someone..
Muu/Kabuto: What is it.
Madara: Someone just used the same eyes as me, who?
Muu/Kabuto: Kukuku...*seems like he's finally coming out to play*
Muu/Kabuto: His name is Sasuke Uchiha. The last Uchiha.
Madara: Last Uchiha?
Muu/Kabuto: Yes...his brother...Itachi Uchiha, who is actually on his way to see me, murdered your entire clan, orders from konoha.
A: !?
Mei: What?
Tsunade: Impossible....
A: Tsuande what's the meaning of this?
Tsunade: I don;t know....
Onoki:....
Madara: Then I would like to have a word with him. Bring me there.
Muu/Kabuto: As you wish.
A: Wait! I'm not finished with you!
Madara:....I'll play with you children some other time.
Tsunade: !?? What?
Onoki:  What is it Hokage?
Tsunade: Kakashi Hatake...said that the masked man said those exact words when he was leaving....
Gaara: So....I was right.
_Kabuto/Muu Claps his hands and a coffin appears.
Right when the coffin is about to close Madara stops it._
Kabuto/Muu: What are you doing? Didnt you-
Madara: I have quicker means of transportation.
Madara uses his Eternal Mangekyou and teleports away, similar to Tobi.
Ononki: There's no doubt about it now...

Kabuto: ....
_Madara appears near Kabuto._
Madara: So...you're Kabuto. 
Kabuto: how did you know where I was.
Madara: My eyes allow me to track any Sharingan. I just teleported in between two of them.
Kabuto: !? Two?
_Itachi lands in front of Madara and Kabuto_
Madara: Judging by his form, this would be the one known as Itachi?
Itachi: I see.....Kabuto..you're the one behind this..
Madara: And the other....
_Madara turns his head.
Sasuke walks out_
Sasuke:What!? What is going on here? 
Madara: Sasuke..Uchiha. This will be fun. Madara activates EMS
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Fay (Feb 15, 2012)

An unexpected meeting...hopefully a nom-obvious plottwist :33!


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 15, 2012)

*Chapter 575 Prediction: *  The Truth of the Uchiha

Itachi senses Sasuke and heads towards him.   Meanwhile Tobi / Madara unleashes a new trick in order to capture Bee and Naruto.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi explains Kabuto's defense to us saying that Amaterasu requires chakra to feed on to exist and that Kabuto had for a moment used a medical ninjutsu to stop all chakra from reaching the layers of cells closest to his skin. Kabuto ends the chapter by saying that the MS no longer poses a threat to him.
> 
> Well, that's the best counter to Amaterasu I could come up with  for Kabuto. If he seriously intends to get Sasuke he has to have something prepared for to deal with the MS jutsu.



I like your prediciton and all but that part doesent realy make sense since Amaterasu also burns non living things that dont have chakra.
If Kabuto has any counter to Amaterasu then it should be something similar to Jiraiya's Fire seal.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I like your prediciton and all but that part doesent realy make sense since Amaterasu also burns non living things that dont have chakra.
> If Kabuto has any counter to Amaterasu then it should be something similar to Jiraiya's Fire seal.



Yeah, I feared someone would make that argument and my only weak defense is that even in seemingly non-living things like the earth there is some chakra hidden in microscopic lifeforms and that living humans usually exude a bit of chakra even through their clothes. 

Like I said, it's the best I could come up with and Kabuto definitely needs something to do it if we are to take him serious. An advanced fire seal would be alright with me however so far neither Kabuto nor Oro showed a lot of proficiency with seals of that sort and my way it would be right up Kabuto's alley as a genius medic nin.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

i predict itachi awesomeness 

or sasuke awesomeness 

or suigetsu, karin and suigetsu awesomeness 

or oro hype awesomeness


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2012)

I would love to see Itachi meeting Sasuke but I get the feeling that Kishi will take the focus away from Sasuke.

I'm predicting that we'll go back to the fight with either Tobi or the fight with Madara.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would love to see Itachi meeting Sasuke but I get the feeling that Kishi will take the focus away from Sasuke.
> 
> I'm predicting that we'll go back to the fight with either Tobi or the fight with Madara.



I don't think that Kishi will be taking the focus away from Sasuke. Next week, the chapter 575 will be released and it's going to be the last chapter of the tome 60 that started at the chapter 566, so this is pretty logic that we move on to Sasuke and Itachi now that we are at the end of the tome. The next tome should an exclusive Uchiha tome, which is what I've been waiting for, because enough is enough with Naruto vs Tobi and his fucking pokemons. Certainly, Sasuke's haters won't be happy with the next coming chapters because this is only the start


----------



## Faustus (Feb 15, 2012)

Another fucking boring transitional chapter. Yes, I better predict it this time to be wrong and not disappointed next week


----------



## Psychic (Feb 15, 2012)

I predict Sasuke meeting up with Karin. Why else would they show Karin, she is getting more manga time.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2012)

kages vs madara or continue of naruto vs tobi


----------



## Lovely (Feb 16, 2012)

I think Sasuke will meet up with one or more of the allied forces. Then Karin will escape and make her way to Suigetsu and Juugo. 

Its probably too early for the rookies to meet up with Naruto now. Maybe in a few chapters or so.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 16, 2012)

We'll probably go back to Naruto vs Tobi and perhaps Madara toying around with the kages


----------



## Addy (Feb 16, 2012)

i predict no naruto and more suigetsu, juugo, karin, and sasuke


----------



## WasteU (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure but i would like to see a white Zetsu spore or clone show up where tobi is to tell him that Sauske is on loose and killed the original.  I would like to see tobi's reaction.  Will he squint a little, a lot, Or eyes wide open?  Or will he pull an Aizen and say all according to plan.


----------



## vered (Feb 16, 2012)

an update on Tobi vs Naruto and Madara vs the kages while Itachi meets kabuto and maybe a panel or 2 of Sasuke heading towards Narutos way.


----------



## Addy (Feb 16, 2012)

vered said:


> an update on Tobi vs Naruto and Madara vs the kages while Itachi meets kabuto and maybe a panel or 2 of Sasuke heading towards Narutos way.



how will sasuke know where naruto is though?


----------



## Prototype (Feb 16, 2012)

The chapter opens up with a few panels of Sasuke continuing en route to Naruto, but it isn't really anything to note. We then get an update on Black Zetsu, who remarks that White Zetsu has been killed, and that it can only mean something is amiss with Sasuke. He tells Chōjūrō that they'll have to continue this battle some other time, and he leaves with Kagerō. 

The next scene is a return to the battle between Naruto vs. Tobi. As Tobi contemplates on how to correctly go about this, Black Zetsu appears and informs him that Sasuke is loose. Tobi states that he'd expected it from the start, and that Sasuke's arrival will be a good measure in dealing with those who aren't ninja native to Konoha, all the while recalling Sasuke's most recent conversation with Naruto. Turning his attention back to Naruto and company, he decides that he'll quickly deal with Kakashi and Gai, as he raises his war fan skyward.

End of chapter. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 17, 2012)

Karin showed up
Itachi showed up

Shukaku still needs to show up


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 17, 2012)

prediction : Sasuke vs whole alliance


----------



## Bonney (Feb 17, 2012)

Extremely crackpot so not going to happen guess. Black Zetsu will catch up to Sasuke.

More logical estimation is a Itachi Sasuke meeting.


----------



## Addy (Feb 17, 2012)

confirmation if zetsu is still alive


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> how will sasuke know where naruto is though?



from zetsu


----------



## ZE (Feb 17, 2012)

Who else thinks we're in for another transitional chapter?


----------



## Klue (Feb 17, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto vs Tobi continues.



Post it bearzerger, you know what I want. 

*Edit*: HOLY FUCK, YOU DID POST IT.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 18, 2012)

somebody is coming for sasuke, hope its itachi or kabuto 


i also hope for an update on madara vs kages


----------



## Fay (Feb 18, 2012)

I really don't want a Sasuke vs Itachi fight, that makes zero sense. Better give some Madara vs Sasuke or something :/ 
Or a Hyuuga vs Sasuke, like Hiashi


----------



## vered (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> somebody is coming for sasuke, hope its itachi or kabuto
> i also hope for an update on madara vs kages



I think its kabuto and we'll get a kabuto vs sasuke match and during the fight  Itachi will come to interfere and that will cause a momentary meeting between them(and perhaps a brief flashback) that may or may not change somewhat Sasuke view.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 18, 2012)

vered said:


> I think its kabuto and we'll get a kabuto vs sasuke match and during the fight  Itachi will come to interfere and that will cause a momentary meeting between them(and perhaps a brief flashback) that may or may not change somewhat Sasuke view.


its hard to believe that kabuto wont summon madara to fight sasuke and itachi though...

i dont see kabuto risking his ass like that, so it sets up things for some awesome madara vs sasuke+itachi moments, and also makes the perfect situation for huge revelations...

we will have everything there:

- the one that knows everything about the uchiha massacre(itachi);
- the one that knows everything about orochimaru's plans and research(kabuto);
- the one that knows everything about the uchiha tablet, may also know everything about tobi, and might even know a lot about rikudou and the elder brother(madara);
- and the one that must be there to discover everything(sasuke).

the situation is just too perfect to be missed, kishi can tie an insane amount of loose plot mysteries with them.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 18, 2012)

There's a preview on the last chapter....



Someone can translate it? thanks


----------



## takL (Feb 18, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> There's a preview on the last chapter....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone can translate it? thanks



"in the midst of the war, whats(/whos) waiting for sasuke at his destination?"


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 18, 2012)

ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope its not a red herring for Itachi vs Sasuke, gawd, I don't want to see Sasuke vs Naruto at all yet.
It was too much naruto the for half of the year. I couldn't take it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 18, 2012)

takL said:


> "in the midst of the war, whats(/whos) waiting for sasuke at his destination?"


Interesting it kind of rules out Itachi since he's not waiting he's moving.

Please let it be Madara I've been wanting too see this ever since Madara was summoned. 

But previews usually aren't right so I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 18, 2012)

*Chapter 575: Light in the Darkness

Zetsu: The next time you open your eyes, you'll be seeing a whole new world...things are getting really fun!

Sasuke looks at the landscape, and all he sees are dismal surroundings.

Sasuke: Nothing has changed...it's still the same old world that— 

Sasuke senses something, and immediately assumes an alert demeanor. He once again draws his sword, and waits for several moments. After seeing he reacted to nothing, he continues walking.

Sasuke: If Madara declared war on all five nations...I should be reaching one of the battlefields soon...

The scene switches to Suigetsu and Jugo.

Suigetsu: Orochimaru was always a mysterious man...but I didn't think he knew this much. What's in here could revolutionize the world...

Jugo: I think you're overreacting. The scroll can't possibly decide the fate of this war. We haven't even seen the battlefields yet, and we don't know anything about the opposing factions. 

Suigetsu: Orochimaru, you snake...what were you really planning to do with all of us?

The scene switches to Naruto's battle against Tobi.

Naruto: It's over, Tobi. You've gotten this far, but I certainly won't let you go any further! 

Tobi: You're still naive. You can't see the bigger picture here, and that's why you're going to lose. Our battle means nothing.

Naruto: That couldn't be further from the truth! This battle means everything, and it's the one where I'm going to defeat you!

Tobi: You shouldn't have left your comrades unprotected. They are going to pay the price.

Naruto is not fazed by Tobi's words. His mind is made up.

The scene switches to Kabuto.

Kabuto: This is simply wonderful...he's taking care of the entire Alliance for me. I could have fought this war with just him alone...

Suddenly, Kabuto notices a bird land on his chessboard. It looks directly at him, and he responds by returning his own glare. Kabuto then finds his very body melting. 

However, just before his entire physical existence disintegrates, he appears again, completely unscathed. He is smirking.

Kabuto: You were always one for indirect fighting, weren't you...Itachi?

He gets no response. Instead, several flaming kunai fly towards his neck. Kabuto does not turn; just as the kunai make contact, a snake emerges from the ground and receives the blows.

Kabuto: Clever trick with the clone...but I'd like to tell you here and now that nothing you do will have an effect on me. I won't be as reckless as Orochimaru. 

Itachi emerges from the shadows. His Sharingan are trained on Kabuto, his eyes narrowed.

Itachi: And why is that? There are many things you have yet to learn about the Sharingan, Kabuto. To think that it would be you all along...

Kabuto: That's a rather arrogant statement to make, don't you think? I know everything about your eyes...as I told you, I'm not going to be as foolish as Orochimaru. If you try to fight me, you will lose. I guarantee it. Besides, I would have expected some more credit for my work...it's not often that you have someone like Uchiha Madara in your arsenal as a personal pawn.

Itachi: !!

Kabuto (smirking): That face...don't tell me you didn't know. Itachi, Itachi, Itachi...what a fatal miscalculation on your part. And I thought you were special. It turns out you're just as ordinary as the rest.

Itachi (troubled): How can this be? I made sure of it so many times...he knew everything there was to know, information only a founding father of the village could possibly be aware of. Besides, he even...was I really fooled so badly?

Flashback

A younger Itachi walks through the forest. Instead of being calmed and comforted by the peaceful wilderness, his face is pensive, and he is showing a slight amount of fear.

Itachi: Just a few more steps...

He stops. Looking in all directions, that feeling of foreboding rises within him again.

Itachi: I know you're here! Show yourself!

The sound of footsteps can be heard. They are heavy, and seem to leave their imprint with each movement forward.  

Unidentified: I must congratulate you. You're the only person who's successfully discovered my presence. It seems that even being nonexistent isn't enough anymore.

Itachi: Who are you?

The figure comes out of hiding and stands directly in front of Itachi. He is wearing a mask, and has long, flowing hair.

Unidentified: Who do you think?

The individual's mask has one eye hole, and it features a series of lines that look like tails. Itachi, however, looks into the eye hole and sees a Sharingan.

Itachi: !!...You...Uchiha?

Unidentified: That would be correct. Not just any Uchiha, though...I am Madara. You might have heard about me in passing reference; I am only the co-founder of this village, after all.

Itachi: !!...Uchiha...Madara? You could have chosen someone more likely to impersonate, because I don't trust you at all. That mask doesn't exactly help your case, either.

Tobi/"Madara": They all ask for proof. So I suppose I'll have to go through this one more time... 

Just as Tobi reaches for his mask, Itachi stops him.

Itachi: Wait...there's no need to do that. I trust you.

Itachi (thinking): What...the hell was that? He was building up chakra for some kind of technique. He wanted me to do that. Whoever this guy is, he's nothing ordinary. From the looks of it, he does appear to be Madara. But...

Tobi (thinking): Clever boy. It looks like I'm going to have my hands full with this one.

Itachi: You are indeed Uchiha Madara. And I know that you have a grudge against Konoha and the Uchiha...using that hatred, I think we can come to an agreement here. I am going to wipe out the Uchiha clan; I hate them just as much as you do, and want to erase their bloody legacy forever.

Tobi (smiling): Is that so?

Kabuto: As we speak, he's fighting the Five Kage. And according to the information I'm receiving from my proxy, he is about to win.

Itachi: This is bad...I have to end Edo Tensei as fast as possible. With Madara, there are no limits. He will just keep killing.

Itachi quickly modulates to the Mangekyou Sharingan.

Kabuto: Getting serious already, are we? Know that your Mangekyou Sharingan is long outdated...there's a new power out there, one that can help me accomplish anything I want.

Another figure calls from the shadows.

Unidentified: That power rests with me, doesn't it?

Both Kabuto and Itachi focus on the person in the darkness. Itachi's eyes widen, for it is none other than...

Sasuke: This is perfect. The two of you will be the perfect target practice for my new eyes. I finally understand the "new world" these eyes grant. A world where you kill anything and everything in sight.

END*


----------



## vered (Feb 18, 2012)

takL said:


> "in the midst of the war, whats(/whos) waiting for sasuke at his destination?"



confirming Sasuke is going to meet someone.
i think its Kabuto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 18, 2012)

vered said:


> confirming Sasuke is going to meet someone.
> i think its Kabuto.



Its likely Naruto. Because Sasuke said he will go to the place where Naruto is.

Previews are not always reliable.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 18, 2012)

I think we'll see a little more of Sasuke now and leave the battle between Naruto and Tobi for a few chapters. I think Sasuke and Itachi both arrive at Kabuto's location. In the end they kill Kabuto, but Itachi is sealed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its likely Naruto. Because Sasuke said he will go to the place where Naruto is.
> 
> Previews are not always reliable.


sasuke noticed someone nearby, its not naruto


----------



## Kek (Feb 18, 2012)

Back to Tobi v Naruto. And Kabuto might make a return.


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Interesting it kind of rules out Itachi since he's not waiting he's moving.



its just a figure of speech. forget about (/who's) bit.
true that wsjs previews are often irrelevant.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 19, 2012)

We either shift back to what Naruto and the K11 is doing or the chapter stays with Sasuke who may or may not meet Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2012)

If Sasuke meets Kabuto next chapter, than he'll likely run into Itachi soon thereafter. Pretty sure big bro is looking to add the new snake head to his collection.

He should release Nagato while he's at it.


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Sasuke meets Kabuto next chapter, than he'll likely run into Itachi soon thereafter. Pretty sure big bro is looking to add the new snake head to his collection.
> 
> He should release Nagato while he's at it.



Itachi releasing Nagato could be the most WTH amazing moment in a while.
i sure hope kishi will do this twist in the coming Itachi battle and why not throw oro while he's at it?


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2012)

think if it was Oro instead of kabuto raging the edo war ...the epic-ness we missed....


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 19, 2012)

Kek said:


> Back to Tobi v Naruto. *And Kabuto might make a return.*


We saw Sasuke, Itachi, Suigetsu, Juugo and Karin last chapter... so I also think Kabuto will appear next chapter. Maybe Yamato too.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 19, 2012)

I predict sasuke and Itachi to meet up.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe it _is_ a Naruto. BD


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2012)

i think we may get an update on the kages this chapter or itachi getting to kabutos location


----------



## DriveGod (Feb 19, 2012)

I predict Itachi meets Kabuto and the most epic battle since Madara vs Hashirama begins. I was dreaming of this battle since part 1, a clash of those two exceptional ninjas can only be epic. If Itachi meets Sasuke instead I will be extremely extremely extremely disappointed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 19, 2012)

DriveGod said:


> I predict Itachi meets Kabuto and *the most epic battle since Madara vs Hashirama begins*. I was dreaming of this battle since part 1, a clash of those two exceptional ninjas can only be epic. If Itachi meets Sasuke instead I will be extremely extremely extremely disappointed.



That would require both characters involved to be epic. One of them is just Orochimaru V2.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 19, 2012)

DriveGod said:


> I predict Itachi meets Kabuto and the most epic battle since Madara vs Hashirama begins. I was dreaming of this battle since part 1, a clash of those two exceptional ninjas can only be epic. If Itachi meets Sasuke instead I will be extremely extremely extremely disappointed.


this makes no sense


----------



## Fay (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't care who he noticed as long as they fight...it's been forever since we had a Sasuke fight, I really look forward to him being in action again


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 19, 2012)

Doesn't anyone looking more forward seeing* Naruto vs Sasuke* other than Madara Battle, or Itachi vs Sasuke, Kabuto vs Itachi or Sasuke vs Kabuto?


----------



## Fay (Feb 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Doesn't anyone looking more forward seeing* Naruto vs Sasuke* other than Madara Battle, or Itachi vs Sasuke, Kabuto vs Itachi or Sasuke vs Kabuto?



Well, I don't think we'll be seeing that until like... in another year or so, so no


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2012)

Edo Madara's battle is the most interesting battle. Kishi owes it to us.


----------



## Recal (Feb 19, 2012)

auem said:


> think if it was Oro instead of kabuto raging the edo war ...the epic-ness we missed....



If Oro is indeed the Assilisk, then he's been part of the edo war all along. 



Klue said:


> Edo Madara's battle is the most interesting battle. Kishi owes it to us.



He does. I want to see that battle. He cannot off-panel the conclusion.  It would be disastrous.


----------



## Talis (Feb 19, 2012)

I predict, Tobi's mask breaking.
Please Kishi make it finally happen man i am dying to see it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Klue said:


> Edo Madara's battle is the most interesting battle. Kishi owes it to us.


 It's been put on hold long enough it's time for us to see Madara.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2012)

page 1-10 tobi shitting his pants and some narutoism/konohaism/friendism talk. pages 11-17 some hatredism from sasuke.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 19, 2012)

The Sauce meets a KCM Clone and owns it in One shot 

I bet everything on that :sanji


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2012)

I predict Madara vs Kages....Do it Kishi


----------



## Rosencrantz (Feb 19, 2012)

I posted this in another thread. Got bored.

*Chapter Title: Sharingan Trolled?!?!*

Itachi: I will not hold back against you.

Kabuto: I have been expecting you Itachi. You see Orochimaru and I have studied the sharingan and the Mangekyou and after studying your Susano, I have come up for simple counters to all of your jutsu.

Itachi: Yeah right. 

*Itachi attempts blitz*

*Kabuto dodges and blocks* 

Kabuto: You see your Sharingan prediction relies on seeing what the opponent is going to do and then reacting accordingly. If I simply wait until you attack, I can block your taijutsu just fine. Of course this strategy means I can not counter attack but it also means you can not land a hit on me since I will focus on dodging and blocking.

Itachi: Damn you... how in the world did you react to my speed?! There is no way you should have been able to. With Orochimaru's cells you must have used them to increase your reflexes and speed...

Kabuto: Fool. My speed is the same as it was before I even planted Orochimaru's cells. The only thing I used them for was to increase my regenerative ability and increase my ninjutsu repotoire. You have no cha-

*Itachi uses Tsukiyomi*

Kabuto: You are far less intelligent than I gave you credit for Uchiha Itachi.

Itachi: Why didn't Tsukiyomi work!?!

Kabuto: I am the greatest medic ninja in the world with only Princess Tsunade able to compare to me. My chakra control allows me to passively reject any form of genjutsu. Only myself and Tsunade have this ability and perhaps that pink haired one...

Itachi: You mean against Tsunade, Sakura, and you my genjutsu will fail?!?

Kabuto: Correct

*Itachi uses amaterasu*

*Kabuto is consumed by flames. Another Kabuto walks from behind Itachi. Itachi shoots off another Amaterasu and destroys that Kabuto as well. A third Kabuto is also consumed by another shot but then the real Kabuto comes out of that one's mouth.*

Itachi: Kage Bunshins... and Oral rebirth...

Kabuto: Indeed. Amaterasu can only hit one target at a time. So Kage Bunshins easily counter amaterasu. Even if I get hit by some miracle, I can use oral rebirth and escape all harm. Even without your sickness and if you were alive, you would be extremely drained and virtually out of chakra by now, right?

Itachi: Yes if I were not an Edo Tensei now, I would certainly be on my knees with only Susano as back up even without my illness.

Kabuto: Give up. A third rate Uchiha like you has no hope against me.

*Itachi uses Susano. Susano attempts to slash up Kabuto but he dodges.*

Kabuto: Fufufufufu. Your Susano is seemingly impenetrable from everywhere... except below...

Itachi: !?!

*Manda 2.0 comes from underground and swallows up Itachi whole.*

Itachi: Yasaka no Magatama!!

*Itachi rips through Manda.*

Kabuto: Good work Itachi. However the poison in Manda's body has already gotten to you. You will no longer be able to move.

*Susano disspiates. Itachi falls to the ground unable to move. Kabuto seals him after stealing Totsuka from his Susano before it dissipated.*

Kabuto: Thought I would at least have to use 75% of my power. I guess 60% was good enough...

*ITACHI FALLS!!!!*


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2012)

Worst prediction I have ever read.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sasuke noticed someone nearby, its not naruto



What how do you know?

I don't see any of it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> What how do you know?
> 
> I don't see any of it.


pay attention to the last painel, he stopped putting the sword in 

it only makes sense if its somebody nearby closing in, because if it was naruto he would have talked already. As far as i know, naruto is supposed to be fighting tobi right now, it has to be somebody on the loose.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to hope predict that Kishi does something with Dan and Deidara.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 19, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Itachi: Why didn't Tsukiyomi work!?!
> 
> Kabuto: Only myself and Tsunade have this ability and *perhaps that pink haired one...*
> 
> ...



You must really hate Itachi, this prediction should be sent to Konoha Landfill


----------



## Mister (Feb 19, 2012)

Itachi probably getting to the root of Edo Tensei is probably my guess: be it Kabuto or some other vital weakness that Kabuto didn't want Tobi to know.

I'm leaving the window open for a possible meeting, if it happens I'd be interested to see what it adds to Sasuke's story; if it happens I want to see if Kishimoto can surprise me. From what he's made Sasuke out to be, it seems nothing Itachi does will change Sasuke. 


Of course now I will put the usual "Madara vs Kages" prediction and "Tobi does something cool" prediction too. 

Kabuto suggested Ginkaku and Kinkaku could not be sealed without Killer B, maybe we may see more of them.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Feb 19, 2012)

Prediction: 


title:  THE POWER OF THIS LEGENDARY SHARINGAN

-itachi jumps infront of sasuke

-sasuke: oh shit, what the fuck are you doing here? i killed u!!

-itachi: i have something to show u sasuke

-sasuke: get ready to die bi..... (a bottle suddenly falls out of itachi's back pocket)

-sasuke: what's in that bottle?

-itachi: it's our grandmother and grandfather's mangekyou sharingans, they gave it to me b4 i killed them.

-sasuke: y would our grandparents do that? and how did they awaken the mangekyou?

-itachi: hold on give me two seconds

-(itachi takes out a fork and pokes out his eye balls and quickly implants his grandparent's mankeyou sharingan into them)

-sasuke: wtf? bro that was nastyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!

-itachi: behold sasuke, an eye like no other, mankgekyou sharingan + mankgekyou sharingan = eternal mankgekyou sharingan. now guess what eternal mankgekyou sharingan + eternal mankgekyou sharingan equals?

-sasuke: The universal mangekyou sharingan?!

-itachi: NOOO! it's called the Super Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan!!!

-sasuke: woah shit bro!! you eyes look badass!!!!

-itachi: (takes out another pair of eyeballs from his pocket) now guess what Super Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan + Super Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan equals?

sasuke: how the fuck did u get another pair of eyes bro?!

itachi: (itachi implants the eye balls) Sasuke!!! "behold the Super Super duper Eternal Mangekyou Sharingaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!"

sasuke: ohhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit oh nooo im fuuuuuuuuuuuucked!!

itachi: behoooooooooooooooold the power of the Super Super Duper Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan!!!!!!!!!

itachi: SUMMONING JUTSUUUUUUUUUUUUU: GALACTUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"itachi summons Galactus and galactus clapped his hands 2 times and the entire galaxy dissapeared.

That itachi


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> pay attention to the last painel, he stopped putting the sword in
> 
> it only makes sense if its somebody nearby closing in, because if it was naruto he would have talked already. As far as i know, naruto is supposed to be fighting tobi right now, it has to be somebody on the loose.



He didn't stop putting his sword. He is putting his sword in if you read the text SFX "vmmmm".


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 19, 2012)

If that mask isn't shattered this chapter I'll be safe for finals week.

Here's hoping.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to see Sasuke face some Edo Zombies...

I'm guessing we will see a zetsu clone of Sasuke enter the Tobi vs Naruto battle field.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> He didn't stop putting his sword. He is putting his sword in if you read the text SFX "vmmmm".


check the last painel...he stops it.

i hadnt noticed this until some guy here pointed out.




see the pitan one, the sword is not fully in, he stopped for some reason.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2012)

i predict itachi soloing somebody


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 20, 2012)

rickmartin said:


> Prediction:
> 
> 
> title:  THE POWER OF THIS LEGENDARY SHARINGAN
> ...



You forgot that Itachi also tanked the entire galaxy dissapearing with Yata Mirror. 

_Easily._


----------



## auem (Feb 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> He didn't stop putting his sword. He is putting his sword in if you read the text SFX "vmmmm".



takL already translated it as 'pitatsu' from original raw...which means 'stopping' sound..


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 20, 2012)

I predict moving back to Madara vs Kages, just when things are about to get interesting.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 20, 2012)

I predict that Sasuke will go to a beach and lie down by the ocean on a towel with a cute rubber ducky. He will then be attacked, kidnapped and raped by a crazy fangirl. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2012)

Goobalith said:


> I predict that Sasuke will go to a beach and lie down by the ocean on a towel with a cute rubber ducky. He will then be attacked, kidnapped and raped by a crazy fangirl.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


for some reason this situation sounds extremelly familiar ....


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2012)

Goobalith said:


> I predict that Sasuke will go to a beach and lie down by the ocean on a towel with a cute rubber ducky. He will then be attacked, kidnapped and raped by a crazy fangirl.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nah, this happens to him at least every other day. That's why he's taken so long to get anywhere lately.  The fangirls keep finding him.  It's almost as if there's a window into his goings-on, through which they can constantly keep tabs on him. Like they're reading about his life, or something...


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 20, 2012)

auem said:


> takL already translated it as 'pitatsu' from original raw...which means 'stopping' sound..



That still doesn't mean the chances of Itachi and Sasuke meeting.

Why is nobody want to see Naruto vs Sasuke?

Even if Itachi and Sasuke do meet, I doubt they will be fighting.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2012)

My predictions:

-reinforcements arrives
-Tobi retreats and takes the hachibi with him thankes to the gedo mazo
-a few panels with the kages, exhausted and apparently seriously injured, finishing to seal Madara
-and at last, sasuke meets Itachi on the way for kabutos

Predict for the 576: 

Itachi explains for the war, the edos and kabuto
Sasuke dont listen to him, arguing he's dead and blabla
short Itachi vs Sasuke: battle of susanoo
Sasuke wins thanks to his new skills, and decides to go to kabuto first


----------



## auem (Feb 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> *That still doesn't mean the chances of Itachi and Sasuke meeting.*
> 
> Why is nobody want to see Naruto vs Sasuke?
> 
> Even if Itachi and Sasuke do meet, I doubt they will be fighting.


 
yes...it could be anybody..i also think kishi is playing with readers with a itachi premonition...

but it is sure that sasuke noticed something and stopped sheathing the sword..


----------



## Mariko (Feb 20, 2012)

auem said:


> yes...it could be anybody..*i also think kishi is playing with readers with a itachi premonition*...
> 
> but it is sure that sasuke noticed something and stopped sheathing the sword..



Knowing kishi, you'r probably right. But also knowing kishi, a new, last but not least encounter between the brothers can be expected, specially since sasuke's awekened his ms. It would be a great occasion for kishi to increase the dramatic plot...

And OroKabuto vs Sasuke  is, in way, also expected by fans... 

(sorry for my suckin english, I do the better i can...  )


----------



## auem (Feb 20, 2012)

itachi meeting sasuke is the best thing that can be done now...for the future of the story...if itachi somehow  make sasuke's heart wavering from hellbent revenge,then naruto can do rest of the job in their fated fight...
leaving it in the hand of naruto alone will perhaps makes the end like pain arc...total TNJ..torture for us....


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm the only one who is not expecting Sasuke and Itachi meeting or Sasuke vs Kabuto.

I don't care about the last panel, it doesn't mean anything that Sasuke notice someone is coming. I think you are looking into things too much.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess we wont see anything this week, more flashbacks, itachi running randomly through the forest, cliff hanger will be either itachi or sasuke saying "it cant be! to have to meet you here of all places".


----------



## Mister (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> check the last painel...he stops it.
> 
> i hadnt noticed this until some guy here pointed out.
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it. 

Maybe he'll see someone he's not too happy with. 


Now if it is Deidara...


----------



## Talis (Feb 20, 2012)

It's the rookies i am just so positive, once someone decideds to help Naruto they get butthurt and Naruto end up saving them like always which is bored, unless it's Itachi which will be the one to save them.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> It's the rookies i am just so positive, once someone decideds to help Naruto they get butthurt and Naruto end up saving them like always which is bored, unless it's Itachi which will be the one to save them.




Save them from what, though? Hasn't Sasuke just made it clear he wouldn't kill anyone from Konoha? The best he could do is stop them from going to Naruto, but then it wouldn't make sense to have Naruto appear to save them.


Besides, _no_. I want Sasuke to seek out Naruto this time.


----------



## Talis (Feb 20, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Save them from what, though? Hasn't Sasuke just made it clear he wouldn't kill anyone from Konoha? The best he could do is stop them from going to Naruto, but then it wouldn't make sense to have Naruto appear to save them.
> 
> 
> Besides, _no_. I want Sasuke to seek out Naruto this time.



I think you misread the line ''you are not included in my promise of Konoha'' to Zetsu or something.
He more likely reffered to crush only Konoha members instead the opposite.


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> The Sauce meets a KCM Clone and owns it in One shot
> 
> I bet everything on that :sanji



I think this is plausible.  Sasuke made a very clear statement that the first person he will kill from Konoha will be Naruto.  In the very next chapter, Kishimoto reinforces Sasuke's psychotic, new-found resolve; to prove it's not mere bravado, a KB Naruto appears, and without word or warning, Sasuke draws his sword and one-hit kills it.

From afar, Naruto senses the demise of his clone. For some reason known only to Naruto, this will only make him more determined to save Sasuke.


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I think you misread the line ''you are not included in my promise of Konoha'' to Zetsu or something.
> He more likely reffered to crush only Konoha members instead the opposite.



He said it while killing all the clones of someone who _isn't_ from Konoha. How does that make sense? "I said I'll only kill shinobi of Konoha, so sush, don't tell anyone I killed you, okay?"


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 20, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I think this is plausible.  Sasuke made a very clear statement that the first person he will kill from Konoha will be Naruto.  In the very next chapter, Kishimoto reinforces Sasuke's psychotic, new-found resolve; to prove it's not mere bravado, a KB Naruto appears, and without word or warning, Sasuke draws his sword and one-hit kills it.
> 
> From afar, Naruto senses the demise of his clone. For some reason known only to Naruto, this will only make him more determined to save Sasuke.



I wouldn't go around saying that Sasuke will onshot KB Naruto since after the improvement of the Kyuubi training. His KB has defeated 2 Kages.

Naruto will know about Sasuke's new form and disperse it telling Naruto about Sasuke.


----------



## Talis (Feb 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I wouldn't go around saying that Sasuke will onshot KB Naruto since after the improvement of the Kyuubi training. His KB has defeated 2 Kages.
> 
> Naruto will know about Sasuke's new form and disperse it telling Naruto about Sasuke.



I will laugh my ass off if Sasuke struggles like hell to kill dat clone and ends up seeing the clone going poof and realises that it was just a clone.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I will laugh my ass off if Sasuke struggles like hell to kill dat clone and ends up seeing the clone going poof and realises that it was just a clone.



I would love to see that happen. Maybe Naruto's clone will be there because of him hunting down the Zetsu clones. I like to see Naruto dodging his sword with super speed making him angry.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Naruto vs Tobi continues with Naruto making yet another come back, chapter ends with Tobi's mask shattering as reinforcements arrive.


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I will laugh my ass off if Sasuke struggles like hell to kill dat clone and ends up seeing the clone going poof and realises that it was just a clone.



Then he'll have an "I NEED TO BECOME STRONGER! MOAR POWER! *foam* *angst* *froth*" moment.


And I only thought he'd one-shot the KB clone because a prolonged battle would take up panel time.  Kishi would want to make the point and move on.  It's nothing against Naruto.  He's actually one of my favourite characters.


----------



## Talis (Feb 20, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Then he'll have an "I NEED TO BECOME STRONGER! MOAR POWER! *foam* *angst* *froth*" moment.
> 
> 
> And I only thought he'd one-shot the KB clone because a prolonged battle would take up panel time.  Kishi would want to make the point and move on.  It's nothing against Naruto.  He's actually one of my favourite characters.



Well yeah it's actually obvious that he will 1 shot it anyways but imagine it vice versa.


----------



## Recal (Feb 20, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Well yeah it's actually obvious that he will 1 shot it anyways but imagine it vice versa.



I would love it, haha.

Oh, Sasuke.  You so kill-happy.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Feb 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Worst prediction I have ever read.



You love it . The forums would explode



eyeknockout said:


> You must really hate Itachi, this prediction should be sent to Konoha Landfill



I just think it would be hilarious. You know if this happened you would laugh your ass off Itachi fan or not.


----------



## lathia (Feb 20, 2012)

Whatever match up we end up getting I'm sure it will be Sasuke vs X. That alone is WAY more entertaining than overused flashbacks of rookies thanking Naruto.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 20, 2012)

Omoi used too much chakra and can't keep streaming raiton into Deidara, Deidara goes boom and kill the entire alliance. Kabuto teleports Deidara to himself and Deidara goes boom once again and kill Kabuto and Sasuke. Deidara then goes to say hi to Tobi and goes boom which kills Naruto Gai and Kakashi. Tobi and Deidara then chill in the hot springs with Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 20, 2012)

Most likely kishi is gonna make us wait really long for tobi vs naruto thats why hes switching to sasuke now i think sasuke will beat itachi , eventually run into the rookies/divisions beat them & then kabuto will want to capture him but being the introvert that he is he'll ask madara to do it for him & then will have sasuke for madara & naruto vs tobi 

2 madara's 2 main characters

& i already know someones gonna say THERES NO WAY SASUKE CAN BEAT THE RINNEGAN!! & those are bold words seeing as how we dont even know how strong he currently is


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 20, 2012)

We haven't seen Kabuto in a while and now might be good timing to make his move on Sasuke now that Tobi is pre-occupied. With any luck Kabuto summons the Uchiha clan against Sasuke.

Though I would like to see Madara vs the Gokage as well. It's been a while for them too.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I think Itachi is going to be trolled by Kishi.


----------



## Mister (Feb 20, 2012)

If Itachi meets Kabuto, I at least hope we get more insight on this "mind of the Rikudou Sennin" business.

EDIT

Hold on Naruto's clones are still out there?  In which case hopefully we get some info about them.


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2012)

i would like to see itachi fighting some other ET's along his way to find kabuto like kimimaro (who should show new abilities) and chyio + her 100 pupets of doom............ as long as it isn't 2 chapters long


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2012)

DriveGod said:


> I love you Jeanne, but can you name a battle since Shodai vs Madara that is more epic than the possibly incoming Itachi vs Kabuto?
> 
> Well Jiraiya vs Pain was truly epic, no denying that, but I expect more this close to the series ending.


by itachi vs kabuto you mean, itachi vs edo madara summoned by kabuto? or somebody else who is strong and unexpected, if this is the case so yes.

because itachi vs kabuto alone would be as entertaining as itachi vs orochimaru


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 20, 2012)

ok, i recognize that itachi vs kabuto has potential, i wanna see kabuto's that jutsu or something like that, plus he has a lot of knowledge about itachi at this point, might be a good fit.


----------



## Ibb (Feb 20, 2012)

I predict that next chapter goes back to Naruto vs Tobi, and after that Sasuke vs Itachi.

The reason I say "Sasuke vs Itachi" and not "Kabuto vs Sasuke/Itachi" is because I'm expect Kishi to do another "Sasuke has cut down Karin/rape face" moment, but with Itachi instead. Thus throwing Sasuke even deeper into darkness.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 21, 2012)

Gai speed blitz's Tobi to oblivion. Sig related. :ho


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Sauce, but I would prefer if he goes good again to use the sharingan copy ability again.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2012)

I bet Kabuto can use Hydra jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 21, 2012)

if we dont get to see madara's fight this chapter i will start to get worried


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 21, 2012)

Do we have a preview summary for this week's chapter?

Anyway I believe we will see more of Kabuto and Itachi this week. Sasuke too. I doubt we will get back to Naruto vs Tobi. And hopefully we get to see what's going down between the Gokage and Edo Madara. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if we dont get to see madara's fight this chapter i will start to get worried



Do you mean Jeanne that kishi would have forgotten this fight? 



Maybe was he drunk when he wrote it... this would explains that... 

When you wake up after being deepingly drunk, and that someone tells you about the crap you did, you generally prefer to forget it definitly... 

Btw, this would allow me to forgive kishi the troll i've lived the day i've seen madara summoned and, above all, having awekened the rinnegan...


----------



## vered (Feb 21, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Do you mean Jeanne that kishi would have forgotten this fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah what an awesome troll that was 
the chaos that ensued afterwards in the discussion thread was priceless.
but thats nothing compared to what possibly is going to happen with Sasuke if you catch my drift


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 21, 2012)

What happens when the unstoppable force meets an immovable object?

We'll find out next chap if King Sasuke and Lord Itachi meet...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 21, 2012)

vered said:


> Ah what an awesome troll that was
> the chaos that ensued afterwards in the discussion thread was priceless.
> but *thats nothing compared to what possibly is going to happen with Sasuke if you catch my drift*



Well,

At this point, excepted Pakun awaking the rinnegan or tobi revealing he's Pakun, nothing could really troll me anymore in this manga... 

I know i'm over caricaturing it, but to me the plot weakens as Kishi over "bleach" it with dbz powers up, "maga trolls" revelations, and a lot of... you know, you've got an expression for that, the fact of going back for the author on some points he'd yet put before in the manga....

However, i now hope that kishi will focus on the initial plot without overdosing it...


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 21, 2012)

I want spoilers but no crazy Sasuke shit.......lets get back to reality with some fights...........


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Do we have a preview summary for this week's chapter?
> 
> Anyway I believe we will see more of Kabuto and Itachi this week. Sasuke too. I doubt we will get back to Naruto vs Tobi. And hopefully we get to see what's going down between the Gokage and Edo Madara. *fingers crossed*



how much you want to bet that the 5 kages are defeated and we will see itahci saving them?


----------



## Adagio (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm really hoping for a shift to Madara as well. He is really keeping me interested at the moment.


----------



## lazer (Feb 21, 2012)

why is kishi skipping the kage battle? it's gay.


----------



## DivineDart (Feb 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> how much you want to bet that the 5 kages are defeated and we will see itahci saving them?



If I saw Itachi vs Madara I might just poop myself in excitement


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 21, 2012)

damn you, no spoilers.
My prediction is that Sasuke will catch up with fake itachi and give him some trouble before heading onto kabuto.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 21, 2012)

The delay for the madara fight may be due to Kish not knowing what arsenal he would give Madara or how the Kages will work as a team to try to bring Madara down, so probably needs a little bit more time. Or he has a list of flashbacks and secrets he'd like to reveal but the way of doing that may be troublesome.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 21, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> The delay for the madara fight may be due to Kish not knowing what arsenal he would give Madara or how the Kages will work as a team to try to bring Madara down, so probably needs a little bit more time. Or he has a list of flashbacks and secrets he'd like to reveal but the way of doing that may be troublesome.



I strongly feel that  the madara fight's going to be off panelled, if we were to see madara in the chapter, we'll see him standing on top of the kages bodies saying something like"none of you are worthy enough to hold the title of kage".


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2012)

I predict we only see the end of the kage fight in a flashback given to us by either Kabuto (If Madara and Mu lost) or Madara (if they won.)

Since going back to them would just break the flow too much now, I only care about Naruto vs Tobi and Sasuke/Itachi. The Madara fight can wait in my view. 
(Plus it'd be an awesome cliffhanger if Tobi gets defeated for Madara to then appear.)


----------



## Klue (Feb 21, 2012)

Kages vs Edo Madara, Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai vs Tobi, Sasuke returns, Itachi is heading toward Kabuto - so much is going on right now.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kages vs Edo Madara, Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai vs Tobi, Sasuke returns, Itachi is heading toward Kabuto - so much is going on right now.



I'd rather like to know how Itachi even knows where Kabuto is... Maybe the wait to see him again is because he's been searching all this time. 

Also I'm betting that Sasuke turns around and meets Madara. Which would allow the story to move on very nicely.


----------



## auem (Feb 21, 2012)

some panels with itachi..some with kabuto..and some with sasuke i predict..


----------



## Tengu (Feb 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter what the chapter will be about, it will still be interesting, so yeah i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Kek (Feb 21, 2012)

lazer said:


> why is kishi skipping the kage battle? it's gay.



Because Naruto isn't in it. Notice how much Kishi focused on that fight when Naruto's clone was involved, and all but forgot about it as soon as he left. 

If Naruto isn't there, it isn't worth mentioning according to Kishi.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Feb 21, 2012)

i think its a good time to pivot off of sasuke onto madara dealing with the 5 kages.

i still hold the belief that the kages gonna lose and be saved by happenstance of kabuto needing madara to deal with itachi


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, Kishi has set up a number of things so he can switch to any of them to throw us all off. I wouldn't be surprised if he switched to Madara/Kages next.


----------



## LoT (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Karin fucks up the guardians.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Do we have a preview summary for this week's chapter?
> 
> Anyway I believe we will see more of Kabuto and Itachi this week. Sasuke too. I doubt we will get back to Naruto vs Tobi. And hopefully we get to see what's going down between the Gokage and Edo Madara. *fingers crossed*



Sure there is  , but I don't know if it will help :

Japanese : 戦争のさなか、サスケが向かう先に待つのは?

Romajis :  Sensou no sanaka, Sasuke ga mukau saki ni matsu no ha?

*English : In the middle of the war, what kind of stuff is awaiting Sasuke in the direction he goes to?*


Since tomorrow chapter will be the last one of the volume 60, we can expect a furious cliffhanger to start the new arc with Sasuke and Itachi I believe. I sincerely hope we're gonna see Edo Madara vs Gokages soon, because this could be by far the best fight in this manga. I think Kishi is hiding us something with this fight..


----------



## Fay (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Sure there is  , but I don't know if it will help :
> 
> Japanese : 戦争のさなか、サスケが向かう先に待つのは?
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, does this mean the year of Sasuke is starting ?


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2012)

LoT said:


> I hope Karin fucks up the guardians.



i hope she fucks up the alliance


----------



## Mister (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess Sasuke will likely appear this week seeing as Kishi said his appearance will be more frequent this year.


----------



## Zelavour (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Sure there is  , but I don't know if it will help :
> 
> Japanese : 戦争のさなか、サスケが向かう先に待つのは?
> 
> ...



Are you saying the arc is over with this chapter? 
And i have no idea what 'tome 60' is


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 21, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> Are you saying the arc is over with this chapter?
> And i have no idea what 'tome 60' is



This person probably meant "volume 60."


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Zelavour said:


> Are you saying the arc is over with this chapter?
> And i have no idea what 'tome 60' is



It's simple really. The volume 59 that was released in Japan on February 3th 2012 had 10 chapters that went from chapter 556 to chapter 565. The next volume 60 that will be released in Japan in 2/3 months starts from the chapter 566 "Eyes and Beasts" and, since each volume has 10 chapters almost all the time, tomorrow is the 10th chapter, which means the arc changes. That's why we've been seeing Sasuke this last two chapters, it was to prepare the transition to the next arc !

You can check all the volumes and included chapters here :



So... bracing for some furious cliffhanger tomorrow !!!


----------



## Fay (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> It's simple really. The volume 59 that was released in Japan on February 3th 2012 had 10 chapters that went from chapter 556 to chapter 565. The next volume 60 that will be released in Japan in 2/3 months starts from the chapter 566 "Eyes and Beasts" and, since each volume has 10 chapters almost all the time, tomorrow is the 10th chapter, which means the arc changes.* That's why we've been seeing Sasuke this last two chapters, it was to prepare the transition to the next arc* !



So semi-year of Sasuke is beginning after all :ho! Can't wait !


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 21, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> The delay for the madara fight may be due to Kish not knowing what arsenal he would give Madara or how the Kages will work as a team to try to bring Madara down, so probably needs a little bit more time. Or he has a list of flashbacks and secrets he'd like to reveal but the way of doing that may be troublesome.



I think he is doing it because he wants Sasuke and Madara to be a big fight and show everything in that fight. If he shows off all he abilities then lets Sasuke fight him afterwords.Madara will come off as boring and lessen the shock value


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 21, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> Kabuto: Indeed. Amaterasu can only hit one target at a time. So Kage Bunshins easily counter amaterasu. Even if I get hit by some miracle, I can use oral rebirth and escape all harm. Even without your sickness and if you were alive, you would be extremely drained and virtually out of chakra by now, right?
> 
> Itachi: Yes if I were not an Edo Tensei now, I would certainly be on my knees with only Susano as back up even without my illness.



This one part....


----------



## Kankurette (Feb 21, 2012)

Ideally, the Kages. Not going to happen, though.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> So semi-year of Sasuke is beginning after all :ho! Can't wait !



You got that right . At least, it's fair to say that next volume will be full of Uchihas . I believe Tobi vs Naruto fight will be the last one to be showed again because of this fucking mask, so we're going to see Sasuke and Itachi, then return to Gokages being defeated by Edo Madara, and then Itachi appears to fight Kabuto in order to stop the Edo Tensei. After that, return to Tobi vs Naruto fight. This makes a lot of chapters to go through though lol


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Sure there is  , but I don't know if it will help :
> 
> Japanese : 戦争のさなか、サスケが向かう先に待つのは?
> 
> ...



No, no more Sasuke arc. I think it more means that Sasuke is going to be meeting with Naruto as it said about the direction he goes to.

Whats almost over if Naruto vs Tobi. I believe the fight between Gokages and Madara is going to be short live when Kabuto gets informed that Sasuke is heading where Naruto and Tobi is and will tell Edo Madara to fall back and see what happens.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> *No, no more Sasuke arc*. I think it more means that Sasuke is going to be meeting with Naruto as it said about the direction he goes to.
> 
> Whats almost over if Naruto vs Tobi. I believe the fight between Gokages and Madara is going to be short live when Kabuto gets informed that Sasuke is heading where Naruto and Tobi is and will tell Edo Madara to fall back and see what happens.



LoL you do realize we haven't seen any fights with Sasuke since two years in the manga ? So yeah, a Sasuke arc is most likely to happen now.. At least, all the elements are there to make it happen. Tomorrow, we will know what the next arc is for sure.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> LoL you do realize we haven't seen any fights with Sasuke since two years in the manga ? So yeah, a Sasuke arc is most likely to happen now.. At least, all the elements are there to make it happen. Tomorrow, we will know what the next arc is.




Sasuke has been hogging fights longer than Naruto or the other rookies, you think some care about that? You realize that previews are unreliable and had no meaning to it?

Sasuke only fight is he going to get is Naruto, why waste time on Sasuke?

There is no more enemies besides Zetsu army to fight Sasuke. Naruto is Sasuke only target.

There is no strong opponent for Sasuke. Itachi is not going to be fighting Sasuke because he leaves Sasuke to Naruto. Itachi has to deal with Kabuto Edo Tensai jutsu.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke has been hogging fights longer than Naruto. You realize that previews are unreliable and had no meaning to it?
> 
> Sasuke only fight is he going to get is Naruto, why waste time on Sasuke?
> 
> There is no more enemies besides Zetsu army to fight Sasuke. Naruto is Sasuke only target.



I'm not only basing the prediction that Sasuke and Itachi will meet only on that preview. Kishimoto also mentionned this in december 2011 at the Jump Festa 2012 :

- Sugiyama : "What's going to happen to Sasuke next year ?"
  Kishi : "Given the fact that Itachi is back in the picture , I can't tell you more than you already know."

And, with the ending of the last chapter, this just confirms what I believe is going to happen, Sasuke and Itachi meeting. So yeah, it's a little more than just a simple preview. You can tell me it's all unreliable informations if you want, but I will still think the next arc is a Sasuke one. Sasuke meeting Naruto now is just too soon for me.


----------



## Mister (Feb 21, 2012)

^Kishi can't tell us more than we already know... 

Sasuke, Tobi, Madara, Kabuto or Naruto one of these guys will be in a huge cliffhanger.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 21, 2012)

Given the last panel of the last chapter showed Sasuke stopping the sheathing of his sword, I guess we're going to pick up with the reason why Sasuke stopped sheathing his sword this chapter.

I still think that the Itachi panel is a red herring, though.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> I'm not only basing the prediction that Sasuke and Itachi will meet only on that preview. Kishimoto also mentionned this in december 2011 at the Jump Festa 2012 :
> 
> - Sugiyama : "What's going to happen to Sasuke next year ?"
> Kishi : "Given the fact that Itachi is back in the picture , I can't tell you more than you already know."
> ...



Really? Confirms my foot. It could mean about Naruto and Sasuke meeting approaches because he was talking nothing about Naruto of wanting to kill him.

If tomorrow doesn't show Sasuke and focus on Naruto and Tobi then you are going to be disappointed.

You can't believe anything what you read things.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Really? Confirms my foot. It could mean about Naruto and Sasuke meeting approaches because he was talking nothing about Naruto of wanting to kill him.
> 
> *If tomorrow doesn't show Sasuke and focus on Naruto and Tobi then you are going to be disappointed.*
> 
> You can't believe anything what you read things.




You're probably right, I will be very disappointed if I see that the last chapter of this current arc focuses on Naruto and Tobi fight again, since, you know, it's kind of already been going on for about 3 months without any changes of battlefield...


----------



## Mister (Feb 21, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Given the last panel of the last chapter showed Sasuke stopping the sheathing of his sword, I guess we're going to pick up with the reason why Sasuke stopped sheathing his sword this chapter.
> 
> I still think that the Itachi panel is a red herring, though.



I agree with this gentlemen. 


Though makes you wonder: more Zetsu? Perhaps the zombies who consisted of Deidara and that tracker? Naruto clones?


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke has been hogging fights longer than Naruto or the other rookies, you think some care about that? You realize that previews are unreliable and had no meaning to it?
> 
> Sasuke only fight is he going to get is Naruto, why waste time on Sasuke?
> 
> ...



Just like Naruto has lots of fans so has Sasuke. And they defintely enjoy seeing him battle against some powerful opponents.

Just because Itachi decided to leave Sasuke to Naruto does not mean that Sasukewont find Itachi himself. And if they meet despite what he told Naruto before I do not see Iatchi just leaving like that without even trying to convince Sasuke to stop what he is doing.

And aside from Itachi there is still Kabuto and Madara for Sasuke to fight. Kabuto started this whole war just to get Sasuke and the latter may not be happy that Kabuto played with his brothers life. Oro and Kabuto were always more involved with Sasuke that they were with Naruto so it would be fitting that Sasuke will be the one to end Orochimaru's legacy once and for all. 

With Madara it is an opportunity for Sasuke to surpass the greatest Uchiha and prove himself worthy of the title of "strongest Uchiha ever". 

Unless you hate Naruto you shouldn't wish that Sasuke fights Naruto before he tries his powers against someone else because otherwise Naruto may end as hype for Sasuke. Besides if Sasuke arrived to where Naruto is and teamed up with Tobi then Naruto would be absolutely humiliated by their combined power.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 21, 2012)

Naruto's had enough screen time so hopefully a Sasuke arc is beginning because his fights are always a lot more interesting than Naruto's anyway. If not Sasuke then at least go back to the Madara vs 5 kage fight.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> You're probably right, I will be very disappointed if I see that the last chapter of this current arc focuses on Naruto and Tobi fight again, since, you know, it's kind of already been going on for about 3 months without any changes of battlefield...



Why need to focus on Sasuke when there is no strong opponents for him to test his powers when he already did on Zetsu clones?

The Naruto and Tobi battle is more important than a Sasuke arc. Itachi said he can't see Sasuke now, he will leave him to Naruto to save him from the darkness.

Like Hexa said the Sasuke vs Itachi could be a red herring.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Just because Itachi decided to leave Sasuke to Naruto does not mean that Sasukewont find Itachi himself. And if they meet despite what he told Naruto before I do not see Iatchi just leaving like that without even trying to convince Sasuke to stop what he is doing.



I definetely agree with that. If there is one thing I learned with Kishimoto, it's that the story is never straight, so even if Itachi said to Naruto that he's leaving Sasuke to him and Sasuke said that he's going to see Naruto, that doesn't mean this will happen. It's way too much straight and predictable, and Kishi always surprises us.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why need to focus on Sasuke when there is no strong opponents for him to test his powers when he already did on Zetsu clones?
> 
> The Naruto and Tobi battle is more important than a Sasuke arc. Itachi said he can't see Sasuke now, he will leave him to Naruto to save him from the darkness.
> 
> Like Hexa said the Sasuke vs Itachi could be a red herring.



I know Itachi said he's leaving Sasuke to Naruto, but have you thought about the possibility that Kishi would make them meet just by running into each other. Who knows what could come out of a discussion with Itachi ? A fight between the two, I doubt it but it's still possible. Both teaming up to fight Kabutomaru ? Maybe, it would be fantastic, who knows ...There is this moment that Kishi is showing us all the time, it's when Itachi says to kid Sasuke to meet him when he will have the same eyes. At first, I thought this meant "if Sasuke has the MS" but now that I see this situation, this sentence could also be read in its first and basic meaning, because Sasuke really has physically the same eyes as Itachi this time .


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Why need to focus on Sasuke when there is no strong opponents for him to test his powers when he already did on Zetsu clones?
> *
> The Naruto and Tobi battle is more important than a Sasuke arc. Itachi said he can't see Sasuke now, he will leave him to Naruto to save him from the darkness.
> 
> Like Hexa said the Sasuke vs Itachi could be a red herring.



are you implying that zetsu will push sasuke to his limits and use everything he could?


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Just like Naruto has lots of fans so has Sasuke. And they defintely enjoy seeing him battle against some powerful opponents.
> 
> Just because Itachi decided to leave Sasuke to Naruto does not mean that Sasukewont find Itachi himself. And if they meet despite what he told Naruto before I do not see Iatchi just leaving like that without even trying to convince Sasuke to stop what he is doing.
> 
> ...



Oh really, ignoring what Itachi said that he will Sasuke up to Naruto and said he tried to save Sasuke by himself but failed, what makes you think that Itachi will stop Sasuke?


Kabuto is still a mystery and if he gets killed by either Itachi or Sasuke it would not end the Edo Tensai. Kabuto only wants to kill Sasuke for revenge but he would love to fight Naruto when they meet again.

And Madara? Are you kidding, Madara is not only undead but Rinnegan that holds the power of the gods and Sasuke only has the EMS. How can he surpass Madara like that?

Naruto and Kurama were awesome defeated 5 Bijuu's and even with their combined Bijuu Dama they were no match for Naruto.

Sasuke is the one who is going to get humiliated by Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh really, ignoring what Itachi said that he will Sasuke up to Naruto and said he tried to save Sasuke by himself but failed, what makes you think that Itachi will stop Sasuke?
> 
> 
> Kabuto is still a mystery and if he gets killed by either Itachi or Sasuke it would not end the Edo Tensai. Kabuto only wants to kill Sasuke for revenge but he would love to fight Naruto when they meet again.
> ...


im just gonna wait for the moment naruto forgets that he can do that as he did against nagato 

lol @ humiliated :rofl

yeah, sasuke is gonna lose but humiliated? your stretching it


----------



## mareboro (Feb 21, 2012)

i predict kishi was just trolling with the "encounter" and that the sharingan brothers will not meet....
Also: why aren't there any spoilorz yet?


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh really, ignoring what Itachi said that he will Sasuke up to Naruto and said he tried to save Sasuke by himself but failed, what makes you think that Itachi will stop Sasuke?



You mean just as you ignore how Kabuto said he would first fight Sasuke?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is the one who is going to get humiliated by Naruto.



and then you fell of the bed 

too much wishful thinking and blind hate only makes people not respect you around here, let it go.


btw about the chapter, i am really wanting to see madara.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh really, ignoring what Itachi said that he will Sasuke up to Naruto and said he tried to save Sasuke by himself but failed, what makes you think that Itachi will stop Sasuke?
> 
> 
> Kabuto is still a mystery and if he gets killed by either Itachi or Sasuke it would not end the Edo Tensai. Kabuto only wants to kill Sasuke for revenge but he would love to fight Naruto when they meet again.
> ...



Even if Itachi does not stop him that does not mean that Sasuke will not run into him. And if Sasuke learns what Kabuto did to his brother then he WILL hunt Kabuto for such a slight on his brothers honor.

Besides regardless of whether Kabuto's death wont stop ET or not something must be done about the guy. If someone genjutsus him into ending ET then there is nothing preventing Kabuto from trying to attempt ET later. So basically ET must be dispelled AND Kabuto must be killed. And KAbuto's interest in Naruto apparently faded(and Naruto himself didn't even give him a though at all) as he seems to desire Sasuke above all to learn the truth behind ninjutsu.

Regarding an Sasuke VS Madara fight it wouldn't be unlikely if Sasuke's EMS soemhow managed to surpoass Madara';s Rinnegan. As Zetsu said a dojutsu is only a tool whose usefulness depends on the users skill. Sasuke with just sharingan ovecame an MS jutsu(tsukiyomi) so it wouldn't be completely impossible if his EMS surpassed all limits again.

And Naruto now has his hands full with Tobi. Does it look like the best moment for Sasuke to interfere? Ddi Naruto interfere in the Sasuke VS Itachi battle? Did Sasuke show up when Naruto fought Pain?
Besides as I said if he shows up then Naruto would have to deal with the combined might of both Sasuke and Tobi. Way too much for any character in this manga to handle IMO.

Also Naruto looks tired already and he is showing all of his tricks while most of Sasuke's new arsenal is still a mystery. And in shounen the first to show all of his cards is usually the one who will lose.

Finally if you think that Sasuke will be stomped then why do you want him to fight Naruto when he still needs to get stronger in such a situation? If that were the case then Sasuke needs to master his haxx and/or gain some more power ups to keep up with Naruto. A one sided fight is quite unlikely.

...Unless there are 2 fight between those two ahead, with a possible upcoming one not the last one.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and then you fell of the bed
> 
> *too much wishful thinking and blind hate only makes people not respect you around here, let it go.*
> 
> ...



LoL, yeah I agree about that. You can expect to see this kind of hate more often now that Sasuke enters in the war for good


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kenshi said:


> Next arc= last arc



Nah I don't think so..Seriously, have you seen how many fights are just waiting to have some screentime ? The list is fucking big. Knowing that Sasuke and Naruto is the last fight of the manga, and since Naruto doesn't control Kyuubi completely, and Sasuke doesn't even have the Rinnegan, we're far from the end of the manga. Plus, I really want to know what kind of dangerous jutsu Kabuto has in his pocket !!


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and then you fell of the bed
> 
> too much wishful thinking and blind hate only makes people not respect you around here, let it go.
> 
> ...




Said to those who wished Sasuke will end the war and kill Tobi and will be the main character.


----------



## Mister (Feb 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> are you implying that zetsu will push sasuke to his limits and use everything he could?



Black Zetsu accepts your challenge. 

Speaking of which lets hope that guy appears this week. He did surprisingly better against KCM Naruto than his white counterparts.


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Said to those who wished Sasuke will end the war and kill Tobi and will be the main character.


and that is impossible because? 
who knows, myabe naruto gets a broken ankle or hyperventilates so sasuke has to do the job 



Mister said:


> Black Zetsu accepts your challenge.
> 
> Speaking of which lets hope that guy appears this week. He did surprisingly better against KCM Naruto than his white counterparts.



i refer to white zetsu only. black zetsu is earth incarnate


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> and that is impossible because?
> who knows, myabe naruto gets a broken ankle or hyperventilates so sasuke has to do the job



Naruto defeated 5 Bijuu's with his new Bijuu Mode without a problem?

Those moments are little ones and not important, how does that affect the whole story?


----------



## Klue (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasuke's return doesn't bother me, in fact, I'm looking forward to seeing the extent of his ocular powers. However, with so many other things going on (Edo Madara, Tobi, Naruto), I can't help but be mildly annoyed while the author bores us with these transitional hype chapters.

Madara's battle with the Kages was spirited away right in the thick of battle; Naruto and Tobi were, honestly, just getting started. But yet, the author turns his attention else where.

Damn it, I want something big to happen, NOW! Like, Sasuke running into Itachi on page 1 or Kabuto, someone. Not another "who is it" cliffhanger.

I will rage.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> *Just like Naruto has lots of fans so has Sasuke. And they defintely enjoy seeing him battle against some powerful opponents.*
> 
> Just because Itachi decided to leave Sasuke to Naruto does not mean that Sasukewont find Itachi himself. And if they meet despite what he told Naruto before I do not see Iatchi just leaving like that without even trying to convince Sasuke to stop what he is doing.
> 
> ...



The point in bold is quoted for the truth.

My gold could you be so hateful in regards to wishing another "MAIN CHARACTER" with an equal or almost equal amount of fan base don't get showcasing?

I may like all things Uchiha, but I don't go as far as hoping another character doesn't get development.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Naruto blabla with tobi and othe rpeople there.
Sasuke meeting with who knows who. and then going in a rampage.
Madara would be a funny way to divert the shit from sasuke, so people start going in a  mob in the street because kishi did not know sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 21, 2012)

I just want to see Tobi vs Naruto, no more interruptions please. After that Sasuke can get all the panels their fans want.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I just want to see Tobi vs Naruto, *no more interruptions* please. After that Sasuke can get all the panels their fans want.



I think Kishi doesn't know the meaning of that . My bet is that this fight gets stalled until further notice. I still haven't accepted the change of battlefield with Edo Madara and the Kages mad . Although you should be happy we might see Kabutomaru very soon .


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I just want to see Tobi vs Naruto, no more interruptions please. After that Sasuke can get all the panels their fans want.



How about 80+ worth, with Naruto only getting the occasional cameos?

It would certainly be fair.


----------



## 8 (Feb 21, 2012)

next chapter karin will summon sasuke to konoha.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I just want to see Tobi vs Naruto, no more interruptions please. After that Sasuke can get all the panels their fans want.



Even if Sasuke gets an entire year for himself then?

I agree though that so many important things happening at once make it all more confusing and increase the risk that some cool stuff may happen off pannel. What a waste of potential that would be...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think Tobi vs. Naruto is going to continue until the rookies arrive.

I don't think the rookies are going to arrive until they meet Sasuke and he let's them pass due to his "promise" 

I don't think the rookies are going to meet Sasuke, until he meets Itachi.

I don't think Itachi is going to meet Sasuke until he finishes his Tree Jumping (we all know how long that takes, see Tobi and his Six paths)

I don't think Itachi is going to finish tree jumping, until Sasuke finishes Zetsu killing.

I don't think Sasuke is going to finish Zetsu killing, until he finishes "Nii San" wanking.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Even if Sasuke gets an entire year for himself then?
> 
> I agree though that so many important things happening at once make it all more confusing and increase the risk that some cool stuff may happen off pannel. What a waste of potential that would be...



Yes I wouldnt care an entire year of Sasuke, I just want to see Tobi vs Naruto until the conlusion of the battle and see whatever shit Naruto got from the Bijuus. I have already accpeted that possibly after Tobi vs Naruto we will see just Sasuke anyway.

In the Tobi battle possibly we will see Naruto developed until we see a preview of his EOS power up, thus its logical that Sauske development will go nonstop until we get to his EOS power up as well.


----------



## Klue (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck a year of waiting. I want to see Madara throw down against the Five Kages. If Kishi skips that fight, I'll kill each and every single one of you.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 21, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> How about 80+ worth, with Naruto only getting the occasional cameos?
> 
> It would certainly be fair.



I dont care, as long as we see the fight in full. It would be like Sasuke vs Itachi interrupted with Naruto vs Pain. I dont care to not see Naruto for a year as long as we see his fight without interruptions.

About the guy that said the Madara fight, its possible we have a large part of Madara battle without interruptions but there is a reason for that, assuming Sasuke gets the Rinnegan Madara is just showing us a preview of Sasuke's development in the same way we dont saw EMS bar some short showings from Madara I dont expect we see EMS+Rinnegan bar some short showings too.

Also Madara will possibly go undefeated only to be unsummoned in the Kabuto vs Itachi or Sasuke clash, this is again to hype Sasuke further.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck a year of waiting. *I want to see Madara throw down against the Five Kages.* If Kishi skips that fight, I'll kill each and every single one of you.



I think there is something wrong about this sentence. Let me help you with that :
*
I want to see Madara throw down the Five Kages.*


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck a year of waiting. I want to see Madara throw down against the Five Kages. If Kishi skips that fight, I'll kill each and every single one of you.



Madara is just to hype Sasuke, dont expect much to be shown. At best we see Hashirama vs Madara flashbacks and some godly feats from Madara before being unsummoned.


----------



## Klue (Feb 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Madara is just to hype Sasuke, dont expect much to be shown. At best we see Hashirama vs Madara flashbacks and some godly feats from Madara before being unsummoned.



This is the lamest explanation I have ever read. 

Why would Edo Madara exist simply to give us a preview and hype for Sasuke? That's pointless, totally pointless.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2012)

To show the true power of the Sharingan, remember new generation always surpasses the old.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is the lamest explanation I have ever read.
> 
> Why would Edo Madara exist simply to give us a preview and hype for Sasuke? That's pointless, totally pointless.



Dont worry before a Sasuke VS Madara happens we will probable have at least 2 chapters of Madara finishing off the kages and being unsummoned as he is about to deal the killing blow to them.

His link to Tobi and Nagato combined with his value to Kabuto and his parallels with Sasuke give him lots of plot relevance. Way above any other edo("maybe" excluding Itachi...but even then not that much I think). I believe that right now Madara is Sasuke's ultimate benchmark kinda like Minato is to Naruto.

He wont get off panneled and he most likely will show more Rinnegan stuff than Nagato ever could.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Dont worry before a Sasuke VS Madara happens we will probable have at least 2 chapters of Madara finishing off the kages and being unsummoned as he is about to deal the killing blow to them.
> 
> His link to Tobi and Nagato combined with his value to Kabuto and his parallels with Sasuke give him lots of plot relevance. Way above any other edo("maybe" excluding Itachi...but even then not that much I think). I believe that right now Madara is Sasuke's ultimate benchmark kinda like Minato is to Naruto.
> 
> He wont get off panneled and he most likely will show more Rinnegan stuff than Nagato ever could.



Truth to be told, I really wonder how Kishi is going to go back to Edo Madara vs Gokages. Every week I hope we go back to that, but I'm really starting to wonder if Kishi didn't make this fight stall because he had no ideas yet about the names of all of his jutsus, like this anonymous v2 chibaku tensei


----------



## Superstars (Feb 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I just want to see Tobi vs Naruto, no more interruptions please. After that Sasuke can get all the panels their fans want.



^This, however unlikely, just this [Or Madara vs Kages].


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 21, 2012)

*Preparing myself for yet another mundane chapter.

I'm not going to be met with disappointment anymore each time I read the chapter. I'm going to lower my expectations, and accept for the time being (something could perhaps change, but I'm not holding my breath) that this is the state of the manga.*


----------



## erekose200 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hopefully we don't get much more Sasuke; he's boring. The problem with him is that all of his moves have been seen by characters that can do them better then he can such as Itachi and especially edo Madara. I mean, he might throw out some variants but at the moment it's just Susanoo and Amaterasu from his underdeveloped Rinnegan.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 21, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Naruto blabla with tobi and othe rpeople there.
> Sasuke meeting with who knows who. and then going in a rampage.
> Madara would be a funny way to divert the shit from sasuke, so people start going in a  mob in the street because kishi did not know sasuke.


Last week your prediction was almost right... again. So, maybe the chapter will be almost like this week prediction of yours :33


----------



## Lovely (Feb 21, 2012)

I think at least one of the rookies will notice Sasuke, or the other way around. Don't believe Sasuke will meet up with Itachi quite yet.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 21, 2012)

erekose200 said:


> Hopefully we don't get much more Sasuke; he's boring. The problem with him is that all of his moves have been seen by characters that can do them better then he can such as Itachi and especially edo Madara. I mean, he might throw out some variants but at the moment it's just Susanoo and Amaterasu from his underdeveloped Rinnegan.


 
Im sure Sasuke would have something up his sleeve better than that. If Naruto and Sasuke fight, Kishi would definitely make it interesting.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2012)

I predict Naruto goes blind and Sasuke gives him his Sharingan, which recreates the Rin'negan in Naruto's image


----------



## Mister (Feb 21, 2012)

A rule of thumb I noticed is something epic will happen every ten chapters. 
So I expect something epic this week. So probably whoever Sasuke saw and probably some interesting twist/revelation/piece of info, Kabuto, Tobi, Madara or Itachi would by guesses for the info/revelation. For the twists, it expands to Naruto and Sasuke.
Maybe something Orochimaru related too.

Aaaaaaaand the next something as epic, or more, occurs will be around the week of the second of May.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 21, 2012)

Mister said:


> *A rule of thumb I noticed is something epic will happen every ten chapters. *
> So I expect something epic this week. So probably whoever Sasuke saw and probably some interesting twist/revelation/piece of info, Kabuto, Tobi, Madara or Itachi would by guesses for the info/revelation. For the twists, it expands to Naruto and Sasuke.
> Maybe something Orochimaru related too.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand the next something as epic, or more, occurs will be around the week of the second of May.


Psst, look at how these sets are shared with the volume divisions.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll go with the obvious:  Itachi and Sasuke meet.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 21, 2012)

Pastelduck said:


> I'll go with the obvious:  Itachi and Sasuke meet.



it's not so obvious


----------



## Rama (Feb 21, 2012)

1. Karin Escapes

2. Suigetsu and Juugo meet with Karin

3. Itachi reaches either Sasuke or Kabuto

thats it.


----------



## m1cojakle (Feb 21, 2012)

Naruto kills Sasuke


----------



## Chibason (Feb 21, 2012)

Itachi shows up, which blows Sasuke's mind. 

He tells Itachi that he will kill Naruto, Itachi smirks and says it wont be so easy. 

Sasuke laughs it off and turns to leave, then says something cool...Itachi just flies off again...

Muu arrives at Kabuto's location and quickly summons 2 Secret rare Edo Nins. 

Fodder who followed him there all die. Kabuto says he senses Itachi close by and giggles. 

Last Page---

Madara stands victorious over the pile of gravely injured Kage....


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 21, 2012)

I predict the last panel of 574 was a feint and we'll see Itachi running into Kabuto instead


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2012)

Swagger Wagon said:


> I predict the last panel of 574 was a feint and we'll see Itachi running into Kabuto instead


 
I agree. This will probably be like chapter 355.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 21, 2012)

Itachi: Kakashi san? o_o
Kakashi: this is just a mangekyo bunshin....
Itachi: Sorry I beat you in P1 man 
Kakashi: No worries, sorry I outsmarted you in P2
Itachi: all in the past now 
Kakashi: Indeed, I could Kamui your head before you could say light...so don't piss me off, ok?

Itachi and Kakashi's bunshin kill Kabuto and stop edo tensei

the end


*Spoiler*: __ 



but seriously, i predict some karin in this chapter


----------



## Kanki (Feb 21, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Itachi shows up, which blows Sasuke's mind.
> 
> He tells Itachi that he will kill Naruto, Itachi smirks and says it wont be so easy.
> 
> ...



Apart from the last line....hell yeah!


----------



## MYJC (Feb 21, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think Itachi and Sasuke will meet. My prediction:

-Itachi finally catches up with Kabuto, and we may find something out about how he plans on ending Edo Tensei
-Sasuke probably attacks some fodder ninja from other villages, or either he runs into Taka and we find out what exactly they found at Orochimaru's hideout
-At the end of the chapter, the fight goes back to Naruto and co. vs Tobi, and they're starting to gang up on him


That's all I really think will happen. I've lost hope that we'll see the Madara vs. Kages fight.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 21, 2012)

First time in history prepare to see the actual spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto 575: A, the first letter of the alphabet

[Scene switches back to the Kage Fight]
[Madara is on the floor along with the other kages except A]
[A is standing over them without his bathrobe]

Madara: I've never met such a formidable opponent! Not even Harashima was this strong!

A: Never thought I had to use "that jutsu"....and on an Uchiha. Father would've been disappointed if he was still around to see this.

The other kages: How long has the Raikage had that type of power! 

Tsunade: No wonder I couldn't heal him! He is not human!

Mei: Even though he is like 50, he sure does look handsome for his age <3

Onoki: I can finally rest in peace knowing there’s somebody like him around (friend dies with a smile on his face)

Gaara:…I’m not ready to be called a Kage

[A walks towards Madara’s paralyzed body]

[He raises his arm and just when he is about to strike, Madara lets out a shout]

Madara: STOP! I now understand I can’t defeat you, please don’t embarrass me anymore! I’ll give you my rinnegan if you let me go!

A:…(Smashes Madara’s head through the ground) I don’t need fucking super power eyes. I am the Raikage! I just need Whey! Since you’re an edo looks like I’ve to seal with my special Raikiri seal!

[A charges his fist with an incredible amount of chakra]

Tsunade:!!!! 

[A grabs Madara’s head and prepares the sealing process]

[Dragging Madara’s head in a circular motion, the Raikage shoves it between his balls]

A: This sealing technique is similar to a bijuu seal, but it’s not permanent! You will be released once this war is over and the edo tensei is deactived!

[A lightening bolt strikes the Raikage]

A: Now that is over with I’m going to stop the other Madara! Don’t get in my way!
The other kages: UNDERSTOOD NONE OF US ARE GOING TO GET IN YOUR WAY! DEFEAT THE OTHER MADARA!

A: No shit (While scratching his balls) Damn this friend is jumping all over the place in there. Whatever time to end all this shit! 

[A uses his Raiton armor and speeds off to Naruto’s location]

Naruto: Now I’ll show you the true power of new FRIENDS!

[Kuruma smiles and glares at Tobi]

[Naruto enters a new mode called Rikudo Sage Mode and he looks just like Rikudo Sennin]

Tobi:!!! I’ll defeat you and retrieve the 9 & 8 tails! 

Naruto: No….no you won’t! (Naruto is charging up like fucking Goku type of shit)

[Just when Naruto is about to charge off at Tobi, The Raikage appears between them]

A: (Looking at Tobi) How much you squat? (With a smile on his face)

Naruto/Tobi:!!!!

Next Week will A end the war once and for all?!





:sanji


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 21, 2012)

Deja vu. Sasuke and Itachi fight Interrupts Naruto and co vs Tobi


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 21, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> First time in history prepare to see the actual spoiler...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You are full of it with this spoiler................


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd like more Tobi. But I'm guessing we get a Sausage chapter.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 21, 2012)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> You are full of it with this spoiler................



Too much early spoilage :sanji


----------



## Kanki (Feb 21, 2012)

No chance is that spoiler real.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 21, 2012)

The manga gets a 1000 times more epic when ever King sasuke shows up


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 21, 2012)

spoiler: a new villain appears, siraku the ninja who had a sickness for 30 years has been healed by evil genius Diru. it is revealed he was a hyuuga who worked with the forbidden arts. although he was incapacitated for 30 years, his eyes could see and examine chakra signals and everything that happens around the battlefield. his eyes could mentally see and take drips of chakra emitted in fights. after 30 years he has enough power to evolve his byakugan into the hiraikugan. using his eyes he sees sasuke.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 21, 2012)

itachi finds kabuto.


----------



## m1cojakle (Feb 21, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> spoiler: a new villain appears, siraku the ninja who had a sickness for 30 years has been healed by evil genius Diru. it is revealed he was a hyuuga who worked with the forbidden arts. although he was incapacitated for 30 years, his eyes could see and examine chakra signals and everything that happens around the battlefield. his eyes could mentally see and take drips of chakra emitted in fights. after 30 years he has enough power to evolve his byakugan into the hiraikugan. using his eyes he sees sasuke.



that would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke dies, that's a quality chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Talis (Feb 22, 2012)

Kabuto shows up with the Rinnegan and his 6 sages, won't take long before this gonna happen.
Or the tries to take over Sasuke body with the Rinnegan to his side somehow.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 22, 2012)

This chapter will end with a cliff hanger of Itachi telling Sasuke or Tobi is, and Naruto cracking Tobi's mask.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> First time in history prepare to see the actual spoiler...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I swear to God, this is the greatest f**kin spoiler ever.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 22, 2012)

I predict sleepage. Oh yes here it comes.  lol. I predict carnage finally makes it to the battlefield...I really don't even care if it's by accident; I just want to see some blood. 

Is that wrong?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke: Is that...Itachi? Oh fu-

*one panel later*

Sasuke: Ugh! How could I have been beaten?!

Itachi: Didn't I tell you Sasuke? You're weak. Why are you so weak? It's because you lack... *puts on shades* ...hatred. 



/my prediction


----------



## Superstars (Feb 22, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Sasuke: Is that...Itachi? Oh fu-
> 
> *one panel later*
> 
> ...



Rather see Tobi vs Naruto, Kakashi, Guy and Eight-tails or Madara vs Kages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah Niku, Sasuke is gonna cockslash Itachi at 600km/h cuz of upgrades sorry.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 22, 2012)

I have to do some checking to be sure, but I think this is from T:

1
カブトが改造した穢土マダラは初代との融合した体の為木遁の凄い忍術使ってた 
イタチとサスケが出会いそうな所で来週　サスケはイタチを目視してた 

2
ｻｸﾗ居ない 
五影とサスケとまだら位


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

^
yuppy....sasuke itachi encounter..!!


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I have to do some checking to be sure, but I think this is from T:
> 
> 1
> カブトが改造した穢土マダラは初代との融合した体の為木遁の凄い忍術使ってた
> ...



yea about Madara finally!!!


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

and this from him as well:



> 3.五影ふらふら(水とオノノキが特に)


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

finally notices from madara 


but its translating too well on google translator, i dont know...


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> finally notices from madara
> 
> 
> but its translating too well on google translator, i dont know...



It didn't trans well for me on GT


What magicks are you using?


----------



## Hexa (Feb 22, 2012)

Hm, I can't tell beyond what Geg said


----------



## Nimander (Feb 22, 2012)

So we had a plot shift.  We were kinda due one, and I don't mind that it's back to the Madara-Kages battle.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 22, 2012)

It's not exactly a shock that Madara has Hashirama's face on his body since Danzou had it on his shoulder.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2012)

of course, should have seen this coming...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> It didn't trans well for me on GT
> 
> 
> What magicks are you using?


well it depends on what we considerate good translation, when all the words are translated, i find it suspicious 

i am used to trying to translate real spoilers and it making absolutely no sense in google translator, having weird words, this one can be read even if wrong.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

assuming its real this is what we guessed kabuto putting hashirama cells in madara body.


----------



## christoncrutches (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait what????

Is the face Chakra, or the result of an experiment?

Is it possible that Madara survived the battle with Izanagi, snuck up and killed Hashirama, and grabbed his face? More Orochimaru?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing spoilers, I was really hoping for the manga to go back to Madara.  

And Sasuke being close meeting Itachi is awesome.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

because Danzo had it on his body is why i am bit disappointed....i thought kabuto/oro improved from that model...


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Feb 22, 2012)

TyD2cB0<- this is the poster ID?
if yes this guy is not T but i am sure that another post from this guy was confirmed to be the legit spoiler by T (for hxh)



> 203 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/02/22(水) 14:45:37.37 発信元:27.228.72.160
> ハンタスレの571ってT？
> 
> 204 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/02/22(水) 14:46:59.20 発信元:143.90.223.33
> ...


number 204 is T


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

So the twist everyone saw coming turned out to be true.

Pika's sure to be excited.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 22, 2012)

_* SaiST is reminded of the fanart that was in gina's sig for a while._


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 22, 2012)

> The chapter ends at a point where it looks like Sasuke and Itachi will meet.





OMG YES


----------



## Hexa (Feb 22, 2012)

Vered, that extra bit isn't worth it.  It's just saying that Sakura is absent, and that the chapter is just Madara, Kage, and Sasuke.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So the twist everyone saw coming turned out to be true.
> 
> Pika's sure to be excited.





PikaCheeka said:


> Madara.



Like clockwork.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

so i wonder if any kage will die and who will win in this fight.
the kages are worn out as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

They can all die for all I care.

Go, Mads.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

i wanna see shirtless madara


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto better be in this chapter


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

anyway the chapter being about Madara is awesome if true.
and hopefully some good Rinnegan action as well and maybe more explanations from kabuto and madara.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> They can all die for all I care.
> 
> Go, Mads.



I support this sentiment, would love it if Madara killed them all.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

so kage fight already at advanced stage...i hope it won't be off paneled any more that this...


----------



## Bonney (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay Madara and Kages. About time we went back. Sasuke and Itachi meeting that is good too.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 22, 2012)

Who cares about Itachi and Sasuke, is about damn time we get to see Madara vs the Kages. Now I hope he doesn't end it too quick.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

i dont wanna get too excited to not be disappointed later if the spoiler is fake y.y


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna see shirtless madara



It's only ripped so far. Be patient.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I guess that settles it. We won't be seeing Tobi's face any time soon.

Wonder if Madara will mention anything about him. He'll probably just gush talk about Hashirama some more.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol when I first read the spoiler I thought I saw ''Madara's mask broke and Shodai's face was revealed'' as in I thought Shodai was Tobi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's only ripped so far. Be patient.


dammit , i got all excited thinking it was out T_T


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

anyway i hope ohana will confirm the spoiler soon.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dammit , i got all excited thinking it was out T_T



It'll be another chapter or two until he becomes shirtless.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well I guess that settles it. We won't be seeing Tobi's face any time soon.
> 
> Wonder if Madara will mention anything about him. He'll probably just gush talk about Hashirama some more.



Probably. 

Honestly, is it that hard to infuse yourself with someone's DNA and not have their face stuck on your chest?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

I predict Mizukage will  over Madara and Madara will  about Shodai.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

If the Shodai's face is on Madara directly I wonder if Danzou has a connection a Madara from way back.


----------



## Pein (Feb 22, 2012)

screw you guys who want the kage dead, I'd be pissed if my waifu mei dies.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably.
> 
> Honestly, is it that hard to infuse yourself with someone's DNA and not have their face stuck on your chest?



probably depends on the quantity/or perhaps its the same with Tobi as well.
perhaps a result or an imperfect fusion.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

btw...am i the only one thinking that this is the definite introduction of the "fusion" theme in naruto


----------



## sagroth (Feb 22, 2012)

I was hoping for more Naruto vs Tobi, but this is the next best thing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Pein said:


> screw you guys who want the kage dead, I'd be pissed if my waifu mei dies.



Getting killed by one of the strongest people ever to exist is pretty good way to go out.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably.
> 
> Honestly, is it that hard to infuse yourself with someone's DNA and not have their face stuck on your chest?



Well, Shodai's DNA/chakra is probably so potent that anyone with weaker chakra can't help but have his face grow out of their body.  Anyone else probably wouldn't cause the same thing to happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Honestly, is it that hard to infuse yourself with someone's DNA and not have their face stuck on your chest?



It's odd. The only other person with such resilience that I can think of would be Orochimaru. Maybe there's a connection?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, Shodai's DNA/chakra is probably so potent that anyone with weaker chakra can't help but have this face grow out of their body.  Anyone else probably wouldn't cause the same thing to happen.



.

Oh Kishi and his science.



First Tsurugi said:


> It's odd. The only other person with such resilience that I can think of would be Orochimaru. Maybe there's a connection?



Orochimaru had Senju DNA?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

So, Tsunade same is not exhausted ? Looks like Kishi want her to fight a little more, get ready for some senju-uzumaki-sannin power-up


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope we can see mad vs hashi flashback
Its about damn time kishi


----------



## sagroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If the Shodai's face is on Madara directly I wonder if Danzou has a connection a Madara from way back.



I imagine there's a connection all around.

I betcha Orochimaru, Madara, and Danzo were all working to become a Rikudou at roughly the same time.


----------



## Easley (Feb 22, 2012)

No way Tobi is going to be 'normal' after this. Danzou had a sharingan arm + Hashirama's face on his shoulder... Madara has Hashirama's face on his body + Rinnegan. What the fuck is Tobi hiding? It isn't just his identity, I'm sure of that, there's always some freak aspect that they cover. Does he have a mass of sharingans implanted around his mouth or something?


----------



## Grendel (Feb 22, 2012)

Really?  He has hashi's face on his chest..k


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochimaru had Senju DNA?



At this point it wouldn't surprise me.

Especially if that scroll from last chapter really is Rinnegan related.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see hashirama face in mads man boob


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Edo Madara? Fuck. Yes. Bitches!


----------



## Easley (Feb 22, 2012)

Grendel22 said:


> Really?  He has hashi's face on his chest..k


Seems like it. It's not really a surprise after Danzou though. Hashirama's face on his shoulder and sharingan arm.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

but it seems that Madara himself awakened the Rinnegan without the need for what kabuto did to him.or perhaps not in the same way exactly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara admires Shodai so much, he wanted to keep a piece of him close to his heart forever


----------



## Grendel (Feb 22, 2012)

Easley said:


> Seems like it. It's not really a surprise after Danzou though. Hashirama's face on his shoulder and sharingan arm.



Yeah I guess its not really a surprise...hopefully its not as horrible as the mental image I got when reading it...


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like Madara is giving the kages a run for their money.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> but it seems that Madara himself awakened the Rinnegan without the need for what kabuto did to him.or perhaps not in the same way exactly.



Madara apparently already grafted the Shodai Hokage-face to himself while he was alive. Kabuto either duplicated this in the revived Madara or simply played with Edo Tensei in order to produce a Madara who had all of his enhancements but at a young age.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara admires Shodai so much, he wanted to keep a piece of him close to his heart forever



Yea it's awkward enough as it is. Imagine it over his heart....


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Further proof that "EMS + Senju Cells = Rinnegan".

How?

It explains the secrets of Madara's body, and why Madara fought Hashirama to gain his power. Senju + Uchiha = Six Paths.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 22, 2012)

People are talking about Oro having Rikudou aspirations as if it's a new thing.

Seriously?

-He wanted a sharingan.
-he made Yamato.
-he used Edo Tensei on the 1st.
-he was in Atasuki.
-Kabuto knows all about Rikudou, and he was Oro's 2nd in command.
-Danzo mentioned both Oro and Kabuto in reference to his arm.
-the whole scroll thing.

I had assumed it was common knowledge for a while now.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Madara apparently already grafted the Shodai Hokage-face to himself while he was alive. Kabuto either duplicated this in the revived Madara or simply played with Edo Tensei in order to produce a Madara who had all of his enhancements but at a young age.



i can only assume madara managed to gain full control over hashirama powers towards his death time ,thus awakening the rinnegan.
but im not sure at all madara himself while alive had hashirama face on him.perhaps he managed to make a perfect fusion somehow.anyway i cant wait for ohana to write more.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

sagroth said:


> People are talking about Oro having Rikudou aspirations as if it's a new thing.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



I know, it's like so obvious. But you know NF.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i can only assume madara managed to gain full control over hashirama powers towards his death time ,thus awakening the rinnegan.
> but im not sure at all madara himself while alive had hashirama face on him.perhaps he managed to make a perfect fusion somehow.anyway i cant wait for ohana to write more.



I feel like a perfect fusion wouldn't involve having two faces, but that's just me.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I feel like a perfect fusion wouldn't involve having two faces, but that's just me.



i agree it shouldnt involve any extra face.
assuming sasuke is the next in line perhaps he will find a way to have a perfect control/fusion and be the complete version.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Further proof that "EMS + Senju Cells = Rinnegan".
> 
> How?
> 
> It explains the secrets of Madara's body, and why Madara fought Hashirama to gain his power. Senju + Uchiha = Six Paths.



Only theories need proof. Tobi stated that in order to obtain Rikudou powers you need Uchiha + Senju power during the fight with Konan.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i agree it shouldnt involve any extra face.
> assuming sasuke is the next in line perhaps he will find a way to have a perfect control/fusion and be the complete version.



If Sasuke really is the next in line then he certainly will achieve a "perfection" version of it.  Oro's scroll probably has the perfected technique.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw...am i the only one thinking that this is the definite introduction of the "fusion" theme in naruto



naruto sasuke fusion dance...


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Shodai's cells probably killed Madara. Short of Shodai whooping his ass no one would have been able to stop him meaning he shouldn't have died so young.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i can only assume madara managed to gain full control over hashirama powers towards his death time ,thus awakening the rinnegan.
> but im not sure at all madara himself while alive had hashirama face on him.perhaps he managed to make a perfect fusion somehow.anyway i cant wait for ohana to write more.



kabuto said that he made a modification of madara's body...so this is that....i don't think madara ever experimented to that level...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i agree it shouldnt involve any extra face.
> assuming sasuke is the next in line perhaps he will find a way to have a perfect control/fusion and be the complete version.



It may just be Kishi's absurd way of handling the situation, though I can't see him giving Sasuke an extra face. Would ruin his image.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke will obtain the Rinnegan. It's like the now banned Orochibuto said: "Edo Madara is just hype for Sasuke."


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Shodai's cells probably killed Madara. Short of Shodai whooping his ass no one would have been able to stop him meaning he shouldn't have died so young.



He survived a reasonably long time after VotE, as he knew Nagato, who was born around 30 years after the founding of Konoha. Granted, VotE may have happened even ten years after the founding, but no matter how you look at it, he didn't die anytime soon after it.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

hashirama's face in madara's chest. couple of people predicted this. it was sorta obvious


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Not this shit again.

Another magical recovery at the brink of death?

Fuck this.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL

didnt i tell everybody sasuke WILL MEET itachi next chapter???? and ppl said it wasn't obvious at all. really dawg rly?


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Shodai > All living shinobi, and Sasuke vs Itachi.


Rinnegan = EMS + Senju; I don't want to hear it anymore.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 22, 2012)

gg Oonoki.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 22, 2012)

Hashirama is stronger than all living shinobi? Damn he must've been one powerful son of a bitch. Also it looks like Sasuke and Itachi will meet.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

i really hope he dies after this jutsu of his, shit is getting beyond ridiculous


----------



## skins (Feb 22, 2012)

Kick his ass Oonoki!


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not this shit again.
> 
> Another magical recovery at the brink of death?
> 
> Fuck this.



Well, stuff like that should be expected. 

Also, if Sasuke and Itachi don't sense each other I'll be really pissed.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Feb 22, 2012)

I fuckin love it.

Next Chapter! Itachi ignores Sasuke and and just leaves


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not this shit again.
> 
> Another magical recovery at the brink of death?
> 
> Fuck this.


I think this is Onoki's last stand. He had a flashback...meaning...in Kishi's world, he's dead.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not this shit again.
> 
> Another magical recovery at the brink of death?
> 
> Fuck this.


Ugh, I know. Incredible jutsu that lets everyone recover? What? o_O


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> SASUKE MEETS ITACHI?!?!?!? MY PREDICTION WAS RIGHT!!!!! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!



I second this.
I hope the last panel will be of them making eye contact and not just casually running by each other by chance..


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, stuff like that should be expected.
> 
> Also, if Sasuke and Itachi don't sense each other I'll be really pissed.



it's confirmed they meet at the end of the chapter. so ur good


----------



## sagroth (Feb 22, 2012)

I expect much celebrating over Oonoki's imminent death.


----------



## geminis (Feb 22, 2012)

Well shit I've been saying Shodai was the strongest since that anbu guy watching the Sarutobi/Oro fight mentiomed it years ago. 

They said Hashirama was the pinnacle of shinobi in his era....and what era was this? The warring era.

I think Minato is the only shinobi who can be considered at the same league as Hashirama/Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i really hope he dies after this jutsu of his, shit is getting beyond ridiculous





Eternal Goob said:


> Well, stuff like that should be expected.



Yea next time Madara one-shots everyone, we'll find out that the Raikage is actually a healer, too. He keeps potions in his belt.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

I just want to see Sasuke's shocked face when he sees Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

I assume Onoki's flashback features the Shodai Tsuchikage?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 22, 2012)

"Tsuchikage wonders if it's finally time for him to die"?

YOU DON'T SAY?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2012)

People need to chill

Oonoki is gonna die since he's part of the old generation and all that jazz

Plus Shodai is the motherfucking man


----------



## SaiST (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara! You disappoint me! 



Shikamaru Nara said:


> Next Chapter! Itachi ignores Sasuke and and just leaves


That would be amazing.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 22, 2012)

When did Oonoki steal a Senzu bean


----------



## Bonney (Feb 22, 2012)

Man another recovery jutsu. At least Madara had nearly defeated them all. My god Madara is incredibly powerful, always impressive. Either way I'm interested to see if we'll get to actually witness Hashirama vs Madara or something later on. I'm wondering if Sasuke and Itachi meeting will result in a fight (due to protect Konoha order) or only a talk.


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 22, 2012)

haha I see it now.

Itachi doesn't sense Sasuke because Sasuke is different now than ever before.

Sasuke sense Itachi and looks for him, but he is already gone. Then tells himself he still feels his brother watching over him.

No meeting happens.

I would lolol so hard.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 22, 2012)

Tobi had hashirama face on his butt
As For sasuke instead hashirama, he will have narto face on his dick

VoTE flashback is coming


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Madara! You disappoint me!



But why? What's the problem, SaiST?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> it's confirmed they meet at the end of the chapter. so ur good



That's a relief.  The next chapter should be all kinds of awesome. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Yea next time Madara one-shots everyone, we'll find out that the Raikage is actually a healer, too. He keeps potions in his belt.



Nah, Tsunade will probably use her Sōzō Saisei to heal everyone except for herself.


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 22, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Man another recovery jutsu. At least Madara had nearly defeated them all. My god Madara is incredibly powerful. Either way I'm interested to see if we'll get to actually witness Hashirama vs Madara or something later on. I'm wondering if Sasuke and Itachi meeting will result in a fight (due to protect Konoha order) or only a talk.



Pft. He's beating them with Hashirama's power.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 22, 2012)

Huuuuuge hype for Hashirama


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

i want to see that matrix guy's face...he said we are overthinking thngs regarding e-touch meeting sasuke...


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Feb 22, 2012)

That would pretty much explain how Nagato got the Rinnegan, too. He's an Uzumaki (therefore a Senju) and Tobi probably implanted Sharingan into him much like Kakashi. Senju DNA met Uchiha DNA and the Sharingan became Rinnegan.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara eats Kages for lunch.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG Sauske and Itachi meeting next week!!! i wonder iff they'll fight again...I dont think that Sasuke in his current state will listen to Itachi..Maybe this will be the battle to showcase sasuke EMS


----------



## SaiST (Feb 22, 2012)

Takin' bets on Kotoamatsukami's orders kickin' in!



Klue said:


> But why? What's the problem, SaiST?


Madara's supposed to be invincible! And use a bunch of crazy Rinnegan stuff! Bweeehh~

_* SaiST destroys his Madara shrine._


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

seems like onooki time is up.he wont hold up much longer.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

So, I'd say there are no longer any doubts that Sasuke won't be heading towards Naruto afterall, or are there? After meeting Edo Itachi there's no way that Sasuke won't be immediately heading towards Kabuto to kill the one who desecrated his brother.

Please let Oonoki's hax jutsu be related to the four marks on his nose.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

3-pages of itachi meeting sasuke....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara better kill at least one of them. 




Eternal Goob said:


> Nah, Tsunade will probably use her Sōzō Saisei to heal everyone except for herself.



Nope, Raikage the healer is up next. He's Tsunade's secret student.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Madara's supposed to be invincible! And use a bunch of crazy Rinnegan stuff! Bweeehh~
> 
> _* SaiST destroys his Madara shrine._



That crossed my mind too. What's up with Madara using all these foreign powers? Rinnegan? Hashirama fusion?

It's like his own power alone isn't good enough.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Takin' bets on Kotoamatsukami's orders kickin' in!
> 
> 
> Madara's supposed to be invincible! And use a bunch of crazy Rinnegan stuff! Bweeehh~
> ...



he isnt using any rinnegan stuff this chapter.seems like he isnt troubled at all as well.i assume the rinnegan powers will come towards the end of the fight.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara was always a "Rikudou", we just didn't realize it for 125 chapters after Itachi told us his backstory.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> _* SaiST destroys his Madara shrine._





At least give me all the stuff you have in it. 

He's still invincible. Kishi made him too hax and is now making non-healers healers to make up for it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Takin' bets on Kotoamatsukami's orders kickin' in!
> 
> 
> Madara's supposed to be invincible! And use a bunch of crazy Rinnegan stuff! Bweeehh~
> ...



He is invincible. He's not even using his Rinnegan powers, really. Don't worry bro, he got this.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Sasuke meeting Itachi bit was predictable. (Although it makes me wonder where Sasuke was heading.)

However for all you people who deny that the first hokage is going to be a beast, expect Kabuto's comments this week to dominate first hokage threads.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> So, I'd say there are no longer any doubts that Sasuke won't be heading towards Naruto afterall, or are there? After meeting Edo Itachi there's no way that Sasuke won't be immediately heading towards Kabuto to kill the one who desecrated his brother.



It does seem set it stone that Sasuke will unleash his fury on Kabuto first.



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara better kill at least one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so too.

Now that's just crazy talk, Pika.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That crossed my mind too. What's up with Madara using all these foreign powers? Rinnegan? Hashirama fusion?
> 
> It's like his own power alone isn't good enough.



That's the point isn't it? Madara is where unbridled greed for power leeds you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2012)

This chapter...Onoki's Swan Song?


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

the hashirama threads should be interesting this week.but i would wait for the full script.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

So many Uchiha this week.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

So will Tobi & Kabuto die, courtesy of Naruto and Sasuke respectively, leaving the final villain to be edo-Madara?

I can almost see this possibility.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

It's always been clear that Hashirama and Madara are in a different level.

It's funny how there were people from other fandoms who questioned their position as 1# in the power level ranking, being only below RS.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 22, 2012)

This chapter made my day. 

3 Pages of Sasuke meeting Itachi


----------



## cell47 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hahahaha, lol @ Matrix XZ with Naruto and Tobi . Sasuke meeting Itachi, and Edo Madara is back. This new arc is gonna be awesome, amen to that !


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> So many Uchiha this week.



There should be lots of Uchiha every week.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 22, 2012)

Only Uchiha that matters is Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've always been clear that Hashirama and Madara are in a different level.
> 
> It's funny how there were people from other fandoms who questioned their position as 1# in the power level ranking, being only below RS.



I like knowing for certain now that he's stronger than Madara. Makes for more interesting fights. Madara was either ridiculously lucky or ridiculously intelligent to bring all those fights to draws in the past.

Either that or we find out Hashirama kept letting him go alive.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

kabuto is trying to achieve a perfect fusion with edo madara but it seems theres still work to do.i can a=only assume sasuke will represent the perfect fusion later on.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Only Uchiha that matters is Madara.



Yep! 

That's why the cliffhanger is Sasuke and Itachi.



Wait a minute...


----------



## Adagio (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah that pic. Madara is such a boss.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2012)

> Either that or we find out Hashirama kept letting him go alive.



Perhaps Shodai was lonely at the top, no one probably gave him a challenge so when Madara came along and started giving him a good workout he probably didn't want to kill Madara so that they could continue having those workouts again and again.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like knowing for certain now that he's stronger than Madara. Makes for more interesting fights. Madara was either ridiculously lucky or ridiculously intelligent to bring all those fights to draws in the past.
> 
> Either that or we find out Hashirama kept letting him go alive.



Hashirama was stronger than Madara, but not by that much. Hence the draws.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like knowing for certain now that he's stronger than Madara. Makes for more interesting fights. Madara was either ridiculously lucky or ridiculously intelligent to bring all those fights to draws in the past.
> 
> Either that or we find out Hashirama kept letting him go alive.



I think Kishi is trying to prepare Uchiha fans for the inevitable power difference between Naruto and Sasuke.

That's before Sasuke takes Naruto's power for his own.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> *Takin' bets on Kotoamatsukami's orders kickin' in!*
> 
> 
> Madara's supposed to be invincible! And use a bunch of crazy Rinnegan stuff! Bweeehh~
> ...



Yep. I believe that the protect Konoha order will cause a fight.



Ichiurto said:


> Pft. He's beating them with Hashirama's power.



That he is. Still don't know how that changes what I said about edo Madara being crazy strong. Hashirama's power is part of current Madara's power. I hear ya though in regards to this not being living/hyped Madara's real own powers.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 22, 2012)

...I wonder if Sasuke will figure out that Kabuto is the culprit...as Itachi(to my knowledge) has no idea who the summoner is

If that's the case...Sasuke might blame himself for being "soft", as he pretty much spared Kabuto after dealing with Oro.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 22, 2012)

madara for final  villain


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara has Hashirama's face for a nipple. That is all.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So will Tobi & Kabuto die, courtesy of Naruto and Sasuke respectively, leaving the final villain to be edo-Madara?
> 
> I can almost see this possibility.



And another one bites the dust 

In the end all of you will be agreeing with what I've been saying for over a year now. 



cell47 said:


> Hahahaha, lol @ Matrix XZ with Naruto and Tobi . Sasuke meeting Itachi, and Edo Madara is back. This new arc is gonna be awesome, amen to that !



What new arc? This is just an interlude in between Naruto vs Tobi.


----------



## geminis (Feb 22, 2012)

Lucky ass Kabuto.... If only Sasuke didn't magically cross paths with Itachi Kabuto would've gotten wrecked.

Kishi you cop out


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps Shodai was lonely at the top, no one probably gave him a challenge so when Madara came along and started giving him a good workout he probably didn't want to kill Madara so that they could continue having those workouts again and again.



Hashirama's loneliness caused at least 2 world wars. What a man.



Luiz said:


> Hashirama was stronger than Madara, but not by that much. Hence the draws.



Which is what I've been guessing for years. 

Still, I'd be willing to bet that a young, living Madara's battle smarts were some of the best in the series.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> Madara has Hashirama's face for a nipple. That is all.



Is it me or is this manga getting more homoerotic? 

"And Lo! Madara took Hashirama unto himself."

It's like the prediction for the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is it me or is this manga getting more homoerotic?



this manga has been totally homoerotic since Naruto tongue fucked The Sauce


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> ...I wonder if Sasuke will figure out that Kabuto is the culprit...as Itachi(to my knowledge) has no idea who the summoner is
> 
> If that's the case...Sasuke might blame himself for being "soft", as he pretty much spared Kabuto after dealing with Oro.



living with oro and kabuto for two years must had made sasuke aware of that jutsu...oro should had bragged about his knowledge of nidaime's jutsu and how he 'defeated' sarutobi to sasuke at some point...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2012)

so shodai was superior to madara we already knew that. and the kages are getting beat i thought madara would be strong but not to that extent glad either way. so itachi will have to stop kabuto to save them. and wonder if itachi will fight sasuke first or he will not try and fight him and go to kabuto first.  but i hope itachi fail i want madara to be final villain.


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is it me or is this manga getting more homoerotic?
> 
> "And Lo! Madara took Hashirama unto himself."
> 
> It's like the prediction for the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.



Naruto's whiskers=Sasuke's chesthair



auem said:


> living with oro and kabuto for two years must had made sasuke aware of that jutsu...oro should had bragged about his knowledge of nidaime's jutsu and how he 'defeated' sarutobi to sasuke at some point...



Probably, but that in itself wouldnt necessarilly mean he'd figure Kabuto is behind it.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> And another one bites the dust
> 
> In the end all of you will be agreeing with what I've been saying for over a year now.
> 
> ...



I've talked about it yesterday, today is the last chapter of the volume 60. So the content of today's chapter was really important because it is all the bases of the next arc.

Tobi vs Naruto fight getting stalled, and I won't complain about that after 3 months of sucking chapters about it..


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so shodai was superior to madara we already knew that. and the kages are getting beat i thought madara would be strong but not to that extent glad either way. so itachi will have to stop kabuto to save them. and wonder if itachi will fight sasuke first or he will not try and fight him and go to kabuto first.  but i hope itachi fail i want madara to be final villain.



madara being that strong is expected considering he is supposed to be a rikudou after all.
with that face though his current form may be an imperfect one.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2012)

If the trans is correct, I wonder if people will drop the old BS of "the younger generation is stronger then the last"............


----------



## Deana (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi: Of all the characters I could run into . . . it had to be the psychopath.  I wonder has he seen me yet?  Naruto, you lied!!

Sasuke: Zombie!! I kill you!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait Madara is regenerating in that image MS used...

Which means Onoki's jutsu just destroyed him.

Onoki = Meteor


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> If the trans is correct, I wonder if people will drop the old BS of "the younger generation is stronger then the last"............



We already knew that was bullshit, just look at how pathetic the Rookies are.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so shodai was superior to madara we already knew that. and the kages are getting beat i thought madara would be strong but not to that extent glad either way. so itachi will have to stop kabuto to save them. and wonder if itachi will fight sasuke first or he will not try and fight him and go to kabuto first.



Well, Itachi doesn't want to fight Sasuke and unless Sasuke tells him that he has made eradicating Konoha his life's goal Kotoamatsukami shouldn't force Itachi to fight his little brother. Besides the fight wouldn't be good anyways. Neither would be giving his all. Or to be more exact it would take for PNJ for either of them to give his all. Itachi already entrusted Sasuke to Naruto and Sasuke is caught in this delusion of his that what he's doing is all for his brother. There's just no believable way Sasuke can go from "Watch me as I massacre everyone for you, big brother." to "Die, big brother!".


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We already knew that was bullshit, just look at how pathetic the Rookies are.



Indeed.

Well, everyone but TenTen.........


I cant wait for the Hashirama vs Madara flashback now that we know that Madara didn't just troll him, but took a very dangerous risk to prove a theory right.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wait Madara is regenerating in that image MS used...
> 
> Which means Onoki's jutsu just destroyed him.
> 
> Onoki = Meteor



he was only hurt in his shoulder a bit.nothing severe.onooki probably caught him by surprise if we go by the spoilers description.
and Madara dosent seem to be troubled at all.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke are more likely to talk then fight IMO.

Perhaps about the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> he was only hurt in his shoulder a bit.nothing severe.onooki probably caught him by surprise if we go by the spoilers description.
> and Madara dosent seem to be troubled at all.



He is regenerating which means non edo-Madara just got crippled.

Watch Onoki's jutsu be the jinton haxx we all expected. usional



vered said:


> *A wild* ohana appeared!



^fixed for accuracy


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't wait for the script; hopefully, Rikudou is mentioned. We're moving closer and closer  to understanding his secrets.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wait Madara is regenerating in that image MS used...
> 
> Which means Onoki's jutsu just destroyed him.
> 
> Onoki = Meteor



He's either partially regenerating or his body looks that way because Hashirama's face APPEARED, according to MS. If it appeared, then that could explain the damaged look.

I'm kind of confused about Oonoki's jutsu honestly. Was it a healing one or was it offensive?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Ha.

Madara isn't being used to showcase the power of a Sage or Uchiha.. 

He's being used to showcase the power of Hashirama(The only relevant Senju... apparently). 

This make sense given Nagato already showcased the powers of the Rinnegan. 

Sasuke/Itachi are demonstrating the power of the Uchiha.

Tobi is demonstrating an aspect not fleshed out much by either. Biju/Gedou Mezou control, etc. etc.

I wounder why Shodai couldn't be this impressive while he was fighting the Third.

It only goes to show Uchiha wood or anything > Your favorite character.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nagato debutted the Rinnegan?

Uchiha do it betta...

Kakashi debuted the sharingan?

Uchiha do it betta...

Shodai showcased Mukton?

Uchiha do it betta...

Yamato demonstrated minor Biju control?

Uchiha do it betta.




Any who this chapter preview would have been a 10 if it didn't end of a cliffhanger.


----------



## Federer (Feb 22, 2012)

"Don't say that guys' name infront of me"

And he has Hashirama's face on his chest. :rofl

Itachi on his mission to kill Kabuto fuckyeah.jpg

meets Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara is definitely regenerating. Prepare for at least one, "Madara = Shit" thread.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Itachi and Sasuke are more likely to talk then fight IMO.
> 
> Perhaps about the Uchiha Massacre.



That's what people are looking forward to. A brotherly meeting and a brotherly conversation.



vered said:


> ohana appeared!



What is vered going to do?

FIGHT  BAG
RUN      POK?MON


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait for the script; hopefully, Rikudou is mentioned. We're moving closer and closer  to understanding his secrets.




We are?:amazed


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Ha.
> 
> Madara isn't being used to showcase the power of a Sage or Uchiha..
> 
> ...




Madara is a Rikudou now; Your "Uchiha do it betta" movement is weightless. 

He belongs to "us" now.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 22, 2012)

Worst chapter of all time All this Hashirama bullshit


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2012)

this seems to be the end for onoki he had a flashback the last jutsu he did probably was probably suicide by his part. he is awesome for an old man the strongest kage it seems but they were still nothing in comparison to shodai. i want a vote flash back


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Worst chapter of all time All this Hashirama bullshit



Don't hate bro. You should love Hashirama, he made Madara - the greatest Uchiha - famous. 

Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara seemed pretty unphased by having someones freaking face coming out of their chest.  I dont know about you, but that would ruin my self esteem...


----------



## SaiST (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm kind of confused about Oonoki's jutsu honestly. Was it a healing one or was it offensive?


That was definitely offensive. If he wasn't a zombie, Madara would've been done.

_* SaiST glares at what's left of the shrine_


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

I just read the spoilers properly.

Did Kabuto just say to Madara's face that Hashirama is stronger than him? 

Kabuto has balls of steel


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> Madara seemed pretty unphased by having someones freaking face coming out of their chest.  I dont know about you, but that would ruin my self esteem...



He knew before he even looked.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2012)

Federer said:


> "Don't say that guys' name infront of me"
> 
> And he has Hashirama's face on his chest. :rofl
> 
> ...



Madara is so tsundere for Shodai


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara is definitely regenerating. Prepare for at least one, "Madara = Shit" thread.



My favorite. 



SaiST said:


> That was definitely offensive. If he wasn't a zombie, Madara would've been done.
> 
> _* SaiST glares at what's left of the shrine_



So it healed all 5 kage AND was offensive?

Oonoki will be stronger than Naruto next week if it keeps going at this rate.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara a better scientist than kabuto and orochimaru combined. I'm the only 1 suprised?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> If the trans is correct, I wonder if people will drop the old BS of "the younger generation is stronger then the last"............



No, we won't. All, it would mean is that Hashirama's first real successor is Naruto just like Madara's first successor is Sasuke. And if Naruto and Sasuke surpass those two, which we know they will, the saying is proven once more.



cell47 said:


> I've talked about it yesterday, today is the last chapter of the volume 60. So the content of today's chapter was really important because it is all the bases of the next arc.
> 
> Tobi vs Naruto fight getting stalled, and I won't complain about that after 3 months of sucking chapters about it..



Yes, Kishi is setting up the next arc, but it's still some time until then. We only got a sneak peak of Madara vs the Kages to set up Oonoki's death. That's the only thing else we'll see from that fight. As for Itachi meeting Sasuke. Well, there'll be a lot of talk, but I don't see them fighting much. Both will want to get at Kabuto. This arc will end with Tobi's defeat which will end this entire war.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> That was definitely offensive. If he wasn't a zombie, Madara would've been done.
> 
> _* SaiST glares at what's left of the shrine_



we'll have to see the panels and what happened but it seems only his upper shoulder got hurt.so no he wouldnt be done with just that.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2012)

At this point I would rather have a couple more chapters of Madara and the Kages, then Sasuke and Itachi.  I want to see how this all develops before jumping into multiple chapters of The Sauce.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara is a Rikudou now; Your "Uchiha do it betta" movement is weightless.
> 
> *He belongs to "us" now.*





On the contrary.

Uchiha make betta Rikudo's as well.:ho

Thus is probably why Kabuto/Orochimaru wanted Sasuke.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara is so tsundere for Shodai



"I-It's not that I like you or anything! I just wanted your power!! BAKA!!!"


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> SASUKE MEETS ITACHI?!?!?!? MY PREDICTION WAS RIGHT!!!!! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!



I guess after 200 chapters of "I PREDICT ITACHI" you had to be correct once, right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kid, I kid. <3






PikaCheeka said:


> Not this shit again.
> 
> Another magical recovery at the brink of death?
> 
> Fuck this.



Not like he has a healer on his side or anything, right?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> we'll have to see the panels and what happened but it seems only his upper shoulder got hurt.so no he wouldnt be done with just that.


vered, look at his clothes. Body hasn't even finished regenerating.

That boy got smacked by a Kamehameha or somethin'.


----------



## God Hand (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No, we won't. All, it would mean is that Hashirama's first real successor is Naruto just like Madara's first successor is Sasuke. And if Naruto and Sasuke surpass those two, which we know they will, the saying is proven once more.



If that's the case, it changes the saying from "younger generation surpasses the last" to "younger generation surpasses the generation before the last"  or something like that


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

SaiST said:


> vered, look at his clothes. Body hasn't even finished regenerating.
> 
> That boy got smacked by a Kamehameha or somethin'.



Jinton : Kamehameha no jutsu!


----------



## Agony (Feb 22, 2012)

i predict itachi whooping sasuke's ass and left him half dead making sasuke hate him as fuck.itachi proceeds to stop kabuto.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> As for Itachi meeting Sasuke. Well, there'll be a lot of talk, but I don't see them fighting much. Both will want to get at Kabuto..



Sasuke should be kissing Kabuto's foot for bringing his beloved brother back. Otherwise he has no real reason to seek him out.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi says Madara was strongest shinboi........Kabuto says Shodai was stronger than Madara.....=  kishi doesn't know what he is writing about.....


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> Itachi says Madara was strongest shinboi........Kabuto says Shodai was stronger than Madara.....=  kishi doesn't know what he is writing about.....



Itachi didn't quite say he was the strongest ever.  Only amazing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Sasuke should be kissing Kabuto's foot for bringing his beloved brother back. Otherwise he has no real reason to seek him out.



He'll seek him out to ask him to revive the rest of his clan.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Itachi didn't quite say he was the strongest ever.  Only amazing.





"He was praised as the strongest shinobi in the world"


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is it me or is this manga getting more homoerotic?
> 
> "And Lo! Madara took Hashirama unto himself."
> 
> It's like the prediction for the Sasuke vs Naruto fight.



Homoerotic? It's not just you. More? It's just you. Cue Sasuke Naruto makeout.


----------



## Federer (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder whether Hashirama's face talks or smirks. 

Imagine all the lulzy conversations Madara will have. 

*infront of a mirror* 

_"He smiled, don't smile at me, you bastard, bow down to the Uchiha"

"You stole Mito from me, I will never forgive you"_


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> "He was praised as the strongest shinobi in the world"



Mistranslation.

Madara joined up with the Senju Clan which was touted as the strongest clan.


*Spoiler*: _Vol. 42, Page 126_ 




*VIZ*


			
				Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Madara used his power to unite one shinobi clan after another. And he ultimately allied with the Senju Clan of The Forest, touted as the most powerful, and established a new organization.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

madara has a badass pose there.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> when was it stated he fought all of kohona dont remember that? and that mito actually took the kyuubi from madara and not that it was shodai. kushina said she sealed it in her not that she took it away from madara.



Don't bother explaining that to him. People have tried that many times. 



Zatoichi said:


> If that's the case, it changes the saying from "younger generation surpasses the last" to "younger generation surpasses the generation before the last"  or something like that



No, it doesn't. All that changes is the understanding of the word "generation".

Generation isn't meant to be understood as an arbitrary number like 20 or 25 years. It's the time from when someone reaches maturity until his or her successor reaches maturity. The thing is in Naruto a true successor doesn't have to immediately follow after. 

Rikudou for example hasn't found a successor until this very day. Uchiha and Senju have fought since the days of his sons to be the ones to succeed him.

As I said Madara's first true successor is Sasuke. Sasuke is the first to follow in his path, to take his brother's eyes and unlock the EMS, to embrace hatred to the exclusion of everything else and challenge Konoha on his own.

It's apparently the same for Hashirama. He reached the pinnacle of Senju and Naruto will be the first who'll truly succeed him. The other hokages may have tried, but in the end they all failed. Tobirama never got out of his brother's shadow, Hiruzen only managed to keep the status quo, Minato died too young and Tsunade is just a fillerkage until Naruto is ready.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

third hokage was the best hokage hands down defeating the first/second/orochimaru 

and no use of kyuubi 

sasuke vs itachi................................... there goes itachi's last smile moment


----------



## Virgofenix (Feb 22, 2012)

Sarutobi Hiruzen was truly a God. Fought First and Second Hokages and Orochimaru in his old age.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Sasuke should be kissing Kabuto's foot for bringing his beloved brother back. Otherwise he has no real reason to seek him out.



I rather doubt Sasuke will see it that way. He'll see it as Kabuto desecrating his brother and bringing him back from the dead to control him and there's no way he can believably ignore that. There is only one logical conclusion Sasuke can come to: "Kabuto needs to die for his crime." Anything else is just BS.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

But I must say. If Hashirama is capable of performing Mokuton at the level Madara is doing it at. Then I have  a new found respect for him. But Kishi did some piss-poor writing all over in this situation cuz of the retcons and not being very clear about his time-line


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Don't bother explaining that to him. People have tried that many times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great post.  

I would just like to add that there's always exceptions to that rule "the younger generations will always surpass the older" 

Rikudou Sennin has never been surpassed, and will never do so unless his reincarnation Naruto gains the rinnegan also and also obtains the the jyubi power.  

In terms of the Rinnegan/Rikudou's lineages, the powers have been declining and getting weaker, but the skill of the shinobis of each generation wielding such power has been becoming quite greater.  The power was declining amongst the 2 sons of Rikudou, but once in a while prodigies appeared to take things back up the ladder towards Rikudou's power.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

CSdaBest, there is a reply up there to one of your posts.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Well let me Correct myself. She did seal it inside herself. But supposedly it all happened during the Battle. Seeing as how it all looks connected.
> 
> 
> A combustible projectile design design to produce a burst of ENERGY on impact is going to do so when making constant with a solid object in which it cannot breach.
> ...



Kurama wasn't sealed until after the battle: Link

- or are you telling me that Hashirama used one of his timeouts to have a quick chat with the 9 Tails before it was ejected from the field of play?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mito being at VotE would be idiotic from the whole rivals standpoint.
> 
> Granted, Mito is probably significantly cooler than Sakura, but that would be like of like having Sakura hanging around at the final Naruto vs. Sasuke fight.
> 
> VotE was just between Hashirama and Madara. It was their obsessive/unhealthy/psychotic rivalry coming to its violent end.



Yeah but most likely the figh started at Konoha. It does say during the battle she sealed it inside her to better Aid Hashirama. At that point. It went beyond A rivaly in their eyes. It a violent attack on their village


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara undergo two power ups ems and kyuubi and shodai is still stronger. It can't be compared to naruto and sasuke at all.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 22, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Now i get it madara can't beat hashirama alone that is why he brought the kyuubi.



according to tobi....hashirama had several bijuus under his control.......and according to databook.....biju controlling is what made him strong shinobi...


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke and Itachi... will meet...


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Now i get it madara can't beat hashirama alone that is why he brought the kyuubi.



Don't open that can of worms; what excuse will Sasuke fans fall back on when he loses to Naruto?

"He needed the Kyuubi," right?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kurama wasn't sealed until after the battle: Link
> 
> - or are you telling me that Hashirama used one of his timeouts to have a quick chat with the 9 Tails before it was ejected from the field of play?



Im not seeing where it says that He did it after thhe battle. Considering he had supposed back up form the village he could have had some breither time. Especially since Supposedly Mito Was aiding him during the battle.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kurama wasn't sealed until after the battle: Link
> 
> - or are you telling me that Hashirama used one of his timeouts to have a quick chat with the 9 Tails before it was ejected from the field of play?





I'd rather like to know how the kyuubi can read minds.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't see why CSdaBest cares about this. I hardly see how would worthless fodders make any difference.

And as far as help goes, Madara brought the freaking Kyuubi to the fight. I guess that beats any type of assistance.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Sasuke and Itachi... will meet...



GET YOUR TISSUE BOXES READY.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Shouldn't be long now.

C'mon chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

guys, get over it.


madara and hashirama were both strong, and both had bijuu control, so madara's possible advantage at controlling kyuubi was pointless.


hashirama could come off on top for the fact that his attacks are more AoE than madara's. Basically, against other opponents they were just as deadly, but when they crashes hashirama's AoE potential with mokuton was a strong counter for madara.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

If madara knows hashirama can control bijuu why bring the kyuubi to the battlefield?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 22, 2012)

Something isn't clear to me in the spoiler: it's written kabuto IS FUSING both of them

Is kabuto fusing madara and shodai NOW, or has he fused them before summoning the edo madara?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Face said:


> There is a difference between having something sealed within you and summoning the beast to fight by your side. Don't you think?



No. I don't.

But please elaborate on this distinction.

As controlling biju is an ocular power of the sharingan correct?

Thus being under the wielders control makes it, the equivalence of a tool for the respective user, thus being a partition of the users power does it not? 

Similarly to that of a perfect Jinchuuriki.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, get over it.
> 
> 
> madara and hashirama were both strong, and both had bijuu control, so madara's possible advantage at controlling kyuubi was pointless.
> ...



I don't really get how wood can be a counter to fire. v0v


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I don't see why CSdaBest cares about this. I hardly see how would worthless fodders make any difference.
> 
> And as far as help goes, Madara brought the freaking Kyuubi to the fight. I guess that beats any type of assistance.



Pain was technically fighting worthless fodders. And look what happened. Multiple bodies took damage and he completely drained his bodies by crushing them all.

And Madara had Kyuubi as his pet. It was in his own power. Hell he could even summon him as it seems.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> JUST YOU WAIT, THERE'S GOING TO BE A HUGS AND TEARS SCENE.



i don't want itachi to have a good ending because it's the fact that he had a crappy life and died which made me like him


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Every translation I have seen other than VIZ, outright says he obtained the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan, and because of that, gained control of the Uchiha - all before even facing Hashirama for the first time.
> 
> VIZ says that he obtained a perfected Mangekyou Sharingan, which still supports all of the other translations that we've seen, clearly.
> 
> Eh! Just throwing that out there.



I thing Madara was fighting Hashirama during his Mangekyou period, that being the main reason he was going blind so fast cause he would be wasting his new power, drawing in battles against hashirama and/or other senjus.  

That caused him to gain the EMS, possibly a plan with his brother Izuna, in order to gain Hashirama's power and then go after the rinnegan.  But it seems to be that Madara has had least one fight with Hashirama with his EMS,  of course the final fight at the VOTE, whether he had couple before that is the part that's in contention.  I think u showed me a scan earlier that showed, he did fight Hashirama with the EMS multiple times.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I'd rather like to know how the kyuubi can read minds.



lol, what?

They're talking to the 9 Tails. Don't let the lack of text-bubbles fool you.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, get over it.
> 
> 
> madara and hashirama were both strong, and both had bijuu control, so madara's possible advantage at controlling kyuubi was pointless.
> ...



Madara being an unbalanced lunatic probably didn't help matters for him either. It's probably what will screw Sasuke over, too. Fighting someone you hate THAT much must mess with your head and make you act stupidly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> If madara knows hashirama can control bijuu why bring the kyuubi to the battlefield?


thats why chances are that hashirama had all the other bijuus at his side, so they probably struggled to win over the control.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

But its all good though. If Madara has defeated all the Kages...then its possible we will get Madara vs Sasuke ^_^ since its clear Sasuke will rage at kabuto for messing with his brothers Soul.


----------



## CCV (Feb 22, 2012)

Some one quick make a kanye west spoof:

"Hey Madara, I am happy for you! I am going to let you finish but Hirashima is the best shinobi of all times"


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't really get how wood can be a counter to fire. v0v



he could use water as well


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> thats why chances are that hashirama had all the other bijuus at his side, so they probably struggled to win over the control.



So, while Hashirama was controlling/taming other Bijuu, he still managed to wrestle the Kyuubi from Madara's grasp? 

Yes, hype Shodai more, Jeanne-baby.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don't want itachi to have a good ending because it's the fact that he had a crappy life and died which made me like him



BUT BUT BUT ITACHI DESERVES TO BE HAPPY.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I don't see why CSdaBest cares about this. I hardly see how would worthless fodders make any difference.
> 
> *And as far as help goes, Madara brought the freaking Kyuubi to the fight. I guess that beats any type of assistance.*



But such couldn't be quantified as assistance, as it is within his power correct? He can summon the Kyubi and control it like a pet, thus is the power of his heritage.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't really get how wood can be a counter to fire. v0v



Let me explain the relationship between the two which made it impossible for Madara to win here.

When a man gets *fire*d up in intense situations, it often acts as the fuel giving birth to *wood*.

So everytime they clashed all Madara's fire did was increase the power of Hashirama's wood.

...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 22, 2012)

All uchiha are failures at handling pets look at that retard tobi lost 5 bijuu's no 7 bijuu's on one outing fail is fail.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

But it looks like Narutoverse is just as torn as The fans about who was stronger. Some think Hashirama was the strongest Yet others think Madara is.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't really get how wood can be a counter to fire. v0v



I don't get how Sasuke's fire failed to melt Haku's Ice. Probably because their chakras weren't strong enough.

Considering the protocol of the clashing elements, logically speaking, combination-bloodline-elements should have an advantage over the regular elements.

My theory, anyway.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> BUT BUT BUT ITACHI DESERVES TO BE HAPPY.



No. Aiku he deserves to "Burn"

Seriously the guy killed his Mum.. What do you expect?

Besides "Those who turn their hands against their comrades are sure to die a terrible death"
                           -Itachi san


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> But it looks like Narutoverse is just as torn as The fans about who was stronger. Some think Hashirama was the strongest Yet others think Madara is.



Hashirama was stated to be the strongest of his era even way back during his introduction (Orochimaru vs Hiruzen); even Tobi claimed as much.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> great post.
> 
> I would just like to add that there's always exceptions to that rule "the younger generations will always surpass the older"
> 
> Rikudou Sennin has never been surpassed, and will never do so unless his reincarnation Naruto gains the rinnegan also and also obtains the the jyubi power.



With my take on things there are no exceptions. A true successor will always surpass the previous generation. 

I don't think Naruto needs the Rinnegan to surpass Rikudou. But he'll need the Juubi. Or *a* Juubi to be more exact. Rikudou never got the willing support of the Juubi or he wouldn't have needed to create the nine bijuu. Naruto with a cooperating Juubi could be believably stronger even without the Rinnegan.



Csdabest said:


> Yeah but most likely the figh started at Konoha. It does say during the battle she sealed it inside her to better Aid Hashirama.



Actually it doesn't say that. What it says is that during the fight Hashirama gained control over the Kyuubi- Stop- and that at some unspecified time Mito chose to seal the Kyuubi within her to aid Hashirama. Those are two separate statements and should be read as such. We don't know for sure what Mito was helping Hashirama with, but I'd say it's very likely that the aid she gave him was to establish the balance of power between the villages.



Csdabest said:


> See thats another thing that doesnt make sense to me. Supposedly Madara rise to fame was fighting against Shodai. And didnt take control of Uchiha until after making a name for himself. Which he started from having only 3-tomoe Sharingan. But if  SHodai was relaly that powerful with Mokuton then Hashirama would have wiped the floor with Madara during their first encounter hence him being dead.



Just why do you make the assumption that Hashirama was born that strong? All the time Madara improved wouldn't Hashirama have been doing the same? The first time Madara and Hashirama fought they were both far weaker than at the battle at the valley of the end. We may not know what stages Hashirama went through that mirrored Madara's evolving doujutsu, but there probably were some don't you think?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> But its all good though. If Madara has defeated all the Kages...then its possible we will get Madara vs Sasuke ^_^ since its clear Sasuke will rage at kabuto for messing with his brothers Soul.



Madara vs. Sasuke would suck.

I don't want Madara to become fodder so Sasuke can showcase his EMS.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I rather doubt Sasuke will see it that way. He'll see it as Kabuto desecrating his brother and bringing him back from the dead to control him and there's no way he can believably ignore that. There is only one logical conclusion Sasuke can come to: "Kabuto needs to die for his crime." Anything else is just BS.



agreed.  



Csdabest said:


> But I must say. If Hashirama is capable of performing Mokuton at the level Madara is doing it at. Then I have  a new found respect for him. But Kishi did some piss-poor writing all over in this situation cuz of the retcons and not being very clear about his time-line



Are you seriously f**kin kidding me?  Of course Hashirama could use his own mokuton better than what Madara is capable of using it at currently.  Hashirama could created konoha sized trees within 30 seconds, that much release of mokuton power, btw, the forest konoha was residing in was in fact created by Hashirama.  

As for poor writing NO.  Things were left ambiguous at the time for a reason, that's what builds mystery, when all is revealed, shit will make much more sense.  Stop with the annoying retcon stuff, stop pretending that you know more than what the author intended.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 22, 2012)

Spoilers look interesting                            .


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Pain was technically fighting worthless fodders. And look what happened. Multiple bodies took damage and he completely drained his bodies by crushing them all.
> 
> And Madara had Kyuubi as his pet. It was in his own power. Hell he could even summon him as it seems.



As I said before, if a literal, direct and more importantly, relevant battle between Madara and Konoha's shinobi had happened, they would have appeared in one panel at least. 

It's also a waste of time to try to prove that Hashirama got help and would've never won without it, if that isn't even what it was written to be.

The double page portrays a duel between two mighty shinobi to the death. You can't possibly twist it into Madara vs the world.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara being an unbalanced lunatic probably didn't help matters for him either. It's probably what will screw Sasuke over, too. Fighting someone you hate THAT much must mess with your head and make you act stupidly.



yeah, btw we still need to see madara's true intentions, he did challenge hashirama with an objective, and i doubt that it was only win/kill him, the way that he stole his power points that madara planned it all.


Klue said:


> So, while Hashirama was controlling/taming other Bijuu, he still managed to wrestle the Kyuubi from Madara's grasp?
> 
> Yes, hype Shodai more, Jeanne-baby.



hashirama's mokuton style was clearly a decisive factor if he took over the kyuubi during his fight with madara, basically while sharingan can control it, mokuton can hold it down by brute force.

basically madara would have been motivated to use the kyuubi to "counter" the other bijuu powers.

we cannot have certain of when kyuubi was sealed, so if kyuubi stayed by madara's side until the very end, it was basically hashirama + all the other bijuus vs madara + kyuubi, in a scenary where hashirama had mokuton to hold kyuubi down while madara, even if he managed to try to control the other bijuus, could never manage to pull them out of mokuton's grip.


its not hashirama hype, just a statement of the clear advantage that mokuton could give hashirama when it came to bijuus, even if they were controlled by sharingan. What is the use of a beast if its in a cage?


it should be common sense by now: mokuton is extremelly convinient and efficient when it comes to bijuus. I would like to see what people would say if sasuke suppress the kyuubi to fight naruto, will it be hype for him too?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Besides "Those who turn their hands against their comrades are sure to die a terrible death"
> -Itachi san



But they weren't comrades, they were just aquaintances. 

Back on topic - 

I bet that Kishi can't resist the drawing an image of mei sweaty & panting this week.

Expect threads linked to her _exhaustion_. :ho


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 22, 2012)

i think uchiha bros will nuke the kabufail in one panel......


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> No. Aiku he deserves to "Burn"
> 
> Seriously the guy killed his Mum.. What do you expect?
> 
> ...



NO HE DOES NOT. 

AND THAT WAS HIS FAMILY, NOT COMRADES. 

ON ORDERS.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> BUT BUT BUT ITACHI DESERVES TO BE HAPPY.



i know. i want him to but i don't want him to at the same time. it's his tragic life that makes him so awesome for me. someone who was at peace with dying for the sake of his brother. him saying to his brother "this will be the last time" is the first time where he was himself in 7-8 years. that should have been the end of his character for me aside from new info we learn later about him ................ but this


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> But I must say. If Hashirama is capable of performing Mokuton at the level Madara is doing it at. Then I have  a new found respect for him. But Kishi did some piss-poor writing all over in this situation cuz of the retcons and not being very clear about his time-line



I think the main problem is that people keep imagining hashirama as the zombie orochimaru revived, when this isn't the case. Powerlevels of that time cannot compare to the ones now.

Remember yamato overturning the entire forest in part 2? After doing this he said, he still isn't even close to hashirama. The jutsu madara is doing now are at the level hashirama used to execute them at. Kishimoto has made this very evident.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i know. i want him to but i don't want him to at the same time. it's his tragic life that makes him so awesome for me. someone who was at peace with dying for the sake of his brother. him saying to his brother "this will be the last time" is the time where he was himself in 7-8 years. that should have been the end of his character for me aside from new info we learn later about him ................ but this



I KNOW. THE TRAGIC WAY HE WAS WRITTEN WAS AMAZING. BUT I WANT ITACHI TO HEAR IT FROM SASUKE HIMSELF THAT HE LOVES AND FORGIVES HIM.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

It just occured to me but Itachi can sometimes take a roundabout logic to things so I could see the Itachi and Sasuke meeting going like this.


*Itachi*: "If Naruto beats you at your full power will you give up on hatred?" 

*Sasuke*: "Yes big brother." 

*Itachi*: "Then you'll need these legendary items so you can be at full power" 

*Sasuke*: 

The reaction of the world -


----------



## CCV (Feb 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But such couldn't be quantified as assistance, as it is within his power correct? He can summon the Kyubi and control it like a pet, thus is the power of his heritage.



Using your analogy: Danzo's power as an elder of the village can summon Itachi, control him like a pet and get him to kill the entire Uchiha clan. So confirm, Danzo >> entire Uchiha clan?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 22, 2012)

Hashirama was just fail without his bijuus........as we witnessed Hiruzen vs Hashirama.....

so it's obvious that Hashirama had help against Madara.....


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> All uchiha are failures at handling pets look at that retard tobi lost 5 bijuu's no 7 bijuu's on one outing fail is fail.



Of course they are, they are abusive , snidely,sadistic,users. 

And that's why we love them so.pek


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 22, 2012)

madara is fodder and a terrible fighter.

Uchiha fans were hyping this guy as the ultimate uchiha showcase the true power in of sharingan.

In the end his arsenal is garbage all he does is user others jutsu.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

> Itachi: "If Naruto beats you at your full power will you give up on hatred?"
> 
> Sasuke: "Yes big brother."



That really is what it looks like, considering how much important Sasuke is giving to this. And it seems to be a battle of ideals, as he said "I will destroy everything he stands for!"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> all he does is user others jutsu.



Isn't that the definition of an ideal Uchiha?


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

The First Hokage is the greatest thing in this manga ever and it makes me smile.

Loving the variation in attacks of his with this poison type stuff.


----------



## Face (Feb 22, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> Hashirama was just fail without his bijuus........as we witnessed Hiruzen vs Hashirama.....
> 
> so it's obvious that Hashirama had help against Madara.....



I guess that means Hiruzen is stronger than both Hashirama and Madara then.  /jk


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Uchiha fans trying to say that Madara is stronger than Hashirama. That's a bit too much 

It also reminds of me how their tardism was hated back in the old days. They've been quiet for so long I almost forgot about it.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um What would make you conclude that. Your forgetting its combining both of their powers. The Massive Senju Chakra along with the Powerful Uchiha chakra. Quality+Quantity here. Um it is a Retcon when....

users. 

We have a respected and knowlegeible character  State that Madara was the strongest Shinobi and given Titles such as "Invincible Immortal". Then having a Kage who fought with and in that era go on to state

users. 

That with his power he could accomplish anything he wanted.

Then repetedly show Sharingan going through different stages yet in a bloodthirsty war show Madara fighting against Hashirama with 3-tomoe sharingan aginst Hashi who weilded Mokuton. And not get killed. That is called bad writing When you state something and then later have to change it up. Especially when we saw Hashirama fight already and did nothing special at all. with Edo Tensei being force to fight against his will. Which means he wasnt allowed to hold back


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> Hashirama was just fail without his bijuus........as we witnessed Hiruzen vs Hashirama.....
> 
> so it's obvious that Hashirama had help against Madara.....



Yes, let us all ignore all the manga evidence that Kishi throws in there, and instead just make assumptions.

Oh hey that freaky attempt to make a manga character love human is pretty...Neat? Oh it's Sasuke so I guess you're one of these totally impartial posters and not at all biased and inane.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Face said:


> I guess that means Hiruzen is stronger than both Hashirama and Madara then.  /jk



lol. At the end of the day. Hiruzen was truly the God of Shinobi lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

btw to make the hashirama vs madara case simple:

imagine that sasuke could someway take over control of the kyuubi or suppress it even when naruto is able to control its chakra.

sasuke would be to naruto what hashirama was to madara during the vote fight.

would it make him superior? or just mean that he had the right power to counter naruto?


im not saying that madara>hashirama, far from this. I actually think that mokuton is the best power of the manga, but the way that you guys talk its like you ignore completly the circunstances of their fight.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 22, 2012)

CCV said:


> Using your analogy: Danzo's power as an elder of the village can summon Itachi, control him like a pet and get him to kill the entire Uchiha clan. So confirm, Danzo >> entire Uchiha clan?



Nah, no summon contract. 

But Danzo is still >> entire Uchiha clan by virtue of them being fodder nin and him having 10/11 minutes of invincibility (then again... he didn't have Sharingarm while the Uchihas were alive ).


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

HInch said:


> The First Hokage is the greatest thing in this manga ever and it makes me smile.
> 
> *Loving the variation in attacks of his with this poison type stuff.*



Is Hashirama turning into usopp in front of our eyes?


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I KNOW. THE TRAGIC WAY HE WAS WRITTEN WAS AMAZING. BUT I WANT ITACHI TO HEAR IT FROM SASUKE HIMSELF THAT HE LOVES AND FORGIVES HIM.



but that is _*core *_of itachi's cahracter. living in secret and accepting hate for love. knowing that his brother loved him after knowing the truth would ruin it. itachi will be like minato, kushina, and the rest who got that "i love you" or


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

CCV said:


> Using your analogy: Danzo's power as an elder of the village can summon Itachi, control him like a pet and get him to kill the entire Uchiha clan. So confirm, Danzo >> entire Uchiha clan?



But it isn't my own analogy I'm using. Madara's actions should be be viewed as no different than Jiraiya/pain. In which powers rely heavily on summons themselves.

You analogy doesn't hold suit in this situation, for the simple fact that Itachi is human. As such Danzo can neither summon or directly control Itachi, he was in part manipulated by both Danzo/circumstances to act. Much like Tobi in regards to Sasuke recently.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 22, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> madara is fodder and a terrible fighter.
> 
> Uchiha fans were hyping this guy as the ultimate uchiha showcase the true power in of sharingan.
> 
> In the end his arsenal is garbage all he does is user others jutsu.



He's winning against the 5 kages at once. He's not a "terrible fighter," "fodder," nor is his arsenal "garbage." We haven't seen his unique jutsu because it would spoil the EMS that is being saved for Sasuke.

B.o.t.i, learn English and stop being a fucking fail troll. Try acting like an adult while you're at it.


----------



## Federer (Feb 22, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> madara is fodder and a terrible fighter.
> 
> Uchiha fans were hyping this guy as the ultimate uchiha showcase the true power in of sharingan.
> 
> In the end his arsenal is garbage all he does is user others jutsu.



Who else was in a winning position against all the Kage, who else dropped meteors like rain on bitches?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> madara is fodder and a terrible fighter.
> 
> Uchiha fans were hyping this guy as the ultimate uchiha showcase the true power in of sharingan.
> 
> In the end his arsenal is garbage all he does is user others jutsu.



how old are you? hating on fictional characters with such zest, only makes you look foolish.

btw madara happens to be the most entertaining character, whose fight against the kages is probably the most anticipated one in the eyes of most fans.




IpHr0z3nI said:


> But it isn't my own analogy I'm using. Madara's actions should be be viewed as no different than Jiraiya/pain. In which powers rely heavily on summons themselves.
> 
> You analogy doesn't hold suit in this situation, for the simple fact that Itachi is human. As such Danzo can neither summon or directly control Itachi, he was in part manipulated by both Danzo/circumstances to act. Much like Tobi in regards to Sasuke recently.



yr right. it's ridiculous to say kyuubi wasn't part of madaras own power. If he can summon it, he can use it by all means. However, if someone else summoned it for him and helped him out, then I could see people arguing against this. btw by this logic, kyuubi isn't part of narutos power either.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> but that is _*core *_of itachi's cahracter. living in secret and accepting hate for love. knowing that his brother loved him after knowing the truth would ruin it. itachi will be like minato, kushina, and the rest who got that "i love you" or



I KNOW BUT I STILL WANT TO SEE IT.


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> yet in a bloodthirsty war show Madara fighting against Hashirama with 3-tomoe sharingan aginst Hashi who weilded Mokuton. And not get killed.



ahahaha what the fuck?

In the most iconic panelling of that war Madara is clearly shown with EMS.

Also your own phrasing is pretty telling. "Not getting killed." Terminology clearly used for the loser.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

alchemy1234 said:


> I think the main problem is that people keep imagining hashirama as the zombie orochimaru revived, when this isn't the case. Powerlevels of that time cannot compare to the ones now.
> 
> Remember yamato overturning the entire forest in part 2? After doing this he said, he still isn't even close to hashirama. The jutsu madara is doing now are at the level hashirama used to execute them at. Kishimoto has made this very evident.



Well Thats where problems come in to play. If Kishi had planned to Make Hashirama this strong. He should have treated him like he did Madara and Minato and not show them at all. Its more of a screw up on Kishi part. Especially since Edo are just as strong as they were in their prime even stronger cuz they cant die and regenerate


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

So madara won't show some high level uchiha techs? I'm going to be dissapointed.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I KNOW. THE TRAGIC WAY HE WAS WRITTEN WAS AMAZING. BUT I WANT ITACHI TO HEAR IT FROM SASUKE HIMSELF THAT HE LOVES AND FORGIVES HIM.



Is there any reason why you are shouting every word? 



B.o.t.i said:


> madara is fodder and a terrible fighter.
> 
> Uchiha fans were hyping this guy as the ultimate uchiha showcase the true power in of sharingan.
> 
> In the end his arsenal is garbage all he does is user others jutsu.



What are you talking about? Madara is having fun testing his abilities. He never had any opportunity to really use the abilities he stole from Hashirama when he was alive because he was too severely injured. He doesn't regard the kages as opponents he needs to go all out against to win, he's doing it just for shits and giggles this way.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is Hashirama turning into usopp in front of our eyes?



For some reason, the term "poison spores" has made me think of Vileplume for the last 13 or 14 years.

I admit it's kind of screwing with my mental image of Hashirama fighting.



alchemy1234 said:


> yr right. it's ridiculous to say kyuubi wasn't part of madaras own power. If he can summon it, he can use it by all means. However, if someone else summoned it for him and helped him out, then I could see people arguing against this. btw by this logic, kyuubi isn't part of narutos power either.



Seeing as he can summon it himself as far as we know, then it's irrelevant.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 22, 2012)

Face said:


> I guess that means Hiruzen is stronger than both Hashirama and Madara then.  /jk



nope......databook stated that .....biju controlling is what made hashirama strong shinobi.....


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

HInch said:


> ahahaha what the fuck?
> 
> In the most iconic panelling of that war Madara is clearly shown with EMS.
> 
> Also your own phrasing is pretty telling. "Not getting killed." Terminology clearly used for the loser.



Um That was their FINAL battle. Madara and Hashirama fought multiple times developing the Uchiha Senju rivalry. There are many panels of a much young madara w/ 3-tomoes fighting against Hashirama.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I KNOW BUT I STILL WANT TO SEE IT.



but i don't want to see it  cry 




then agian, maybe we will know who itachi's lover was?  boy or girl or.............. himself


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Is there any reason why you are shouting every word?





I'M SORRY, IT'S A FORCE OF HABIT.


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is Hashirama turning into usopp in front of our eyes?



This would make him God tier imo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

i think that we should all just wait for the VotE gaiden, and by the looks of it, i would not be surprised if we got it soon .


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> If madara knows hashirama can control bijuu why bring the kyuubi to the battlefield?



cause from Madara's perspective, the more power the better in order to confront Hashirama.  He didn't need the win, his main goal was grabbing a hold of some of Hashirama's power in order to further the 2 brothers plans regarding the rinnegan and the Mugen Tsukuyomi.  His objective was Hashirama's power first, if he could defeat him with the kyubi, all the better, if not, least the kyubi would provide enough of a distraction for him to do his thing.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> For some reason, the term "poison spores" has made me think of Vileplume for the last 13 or 14 years.
> 
> I admit it's kind of screwing with my mental image of Hashirama fighting.



I predict the poison spores on the trees look like this.

(Also that guy is clearly Hashirama.)


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> but i don't want to see it  cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HIMSELF OF COURSE. 

UNTIL SASUKE CAME ALONG. 

:ho


----------



## BroKage (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know why some people expect Sasuke vs. Madara. Plot-wise there's zero personal tension there since they're both evil and Madara doesn't even know the kid exists at the moment.

Maybe Sasuke would be mad about Madara ruining the Uchihas' reputation though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that we should all just wait for the VotE gaiden, and by the looks of it, i would not be surprised if we got it soon .



We don't need to wait for the gaiden. Only Uchiha fans are trying to twist this upside down.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

btw the spore thing is another hit that zetsu has some deep links to hashirama's powers .


i wonder how madara stole hashirama's power though, did he grab his hair during the fight?


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Um That was their FINAL battle. Madara and Hashirama fought multiple times developing the Uchiha Senju rivalry. There are many panels of a much young madara w/ 3-tomoes fighting against Hashirama.



So utterly useless panels you have not shown me showing Madara using 3 tomoes against an also much younger first hokage which have no accurate showing of when the fight started (as no Uchiha seems to start out with their eyes at full capability in a fight, and in the case of Sasuke will frequently start out without even sharingan activated) and your point is exactly what?


----------



## Face (Feb 22, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> nope......databook stated that .....biju controlling is what made hashirama strong shinobi.....



Where? 

I'm going to assume you made that up because I don't ever remember seeing that in the databook.


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw the spore thing is another hit that zetsu has some deep links to hashirama's powers .
> 
> 
> i wonder how madara stole hashirama's power though, did he grab his hair during the fight?



We are destined to never see the fight because Kishi is a jerk.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> I don't know why some people expect Sasuke vs. Madara. Plot-wise there's zero personal tension there since they're both evil and Madara doesn't even know the kid exists at the moment.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke would be mad about Madara ruining the Uchihas' reputation though.



But there's appeal. The clan's former leader vs the new generation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

^
Sasuke versus Madara would be pointless and wouldn't do anything to enhance OR progress the plot. I don't see the appeal in it either, especially not when we all know exactly how it would end. 



So Ohana isn't giving us spoilers this week according to the new spoiler thread post...?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Ohana isn't giving us spoilers this week...?



She did bleach so I'm sure Naruto will be soon.


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> nope......databook stated that .....biju controlling is what made hashirama strong shinobi.....



A) Show us.
B) The manga is the be all and end all.
C) ahaha databook evidence
D) ahahaha


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Aiku said:


> NO HE DOES NOT.
> 
> AND THAT WAS HIS FAMILY, NOT COMRADES.
> 
> ON ORDERS.





I see.

He still deserves to burn for that "Disturbing" Nurse Itachi sig.

So he's going to burn and do so with a smile on his face.

No but seriously they probably won't fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> We don't need to wait for the gaiden. Only Uchiha fans are trying to twist this upside down.



the gaiden is necessary to know what exacly madara aimed for, and how things went down. I am actually more interested in the aftermatch.

if we see a VotE gaiden, it will be when madara actually reveal everything about how his eye of the moon plan was born, how things went down with his brother, the tablet thing, all this will give kishi more opportunities to show more of VotE.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> I don't know why some people expect Sasuke vs. Madara. Plot-wise there's zero personal tension there since they're both evil and Madara doesn't even know the kid exists at the moment.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke would be mad about Madara ruining the Uchihas' reputation though.



The kages are simply not plot relevant enough to kill someone like Madara. 

It should be a work for a main character(Naruto or Sasuke).

Since Sasuke will be meeting Itachi he will probably end up pissed at Kabuto for making his brother a zmobie-like puppet. And if he goes after Kabuto then he will inevitably confront Madara.

Sasuke and Madara are quite alike and they were even compared to each other before by Kurama. This is Sasuke's chance to surpass Madara and prove himself to be the greatest Uchiha just like Naruto will inevitably surpass all Hokages.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Well Thats where problems come in to play. If Kishi had planned to Make Hashirama this strong. He should have treated him like he did Madara and Minato and not show them at all. Its more of a screw up on Kishi part. Especially since Edo are just as strong as they were in their prime even stronger cuz they cant die and regenerate



Well, lets be realistic here; kishimoto had not planned this manga to the very end. Yes he probably had planned on making the 4th hokage naruto's father and hid his abilities for that reason. Also I don't feel that showing a bit of hashiramas abilities did much harm. You should keep in mind, kabuto's mastery over the edo tensai is far greater than that of orochimaru. Add to this the fact that orochimaru was basically toying with the sandaime, and you have a pretty good case built for hashiramas unimpressive showing.

I think kishimoto did alright with hashirama. At least hashirama has been getting tons of hype since the beginning of part 2. A case of bad writing though would be naruto suddenly become best buds with kyuubi.

btw I don't believe all edo are at their prime. Madara (since kabuto stated him to be a special case) and possibly itachi are the only exception to this rule. Deidara for instance had a horrible showing. So did some other akatsuki and Hanzou. We'd assumed nagato would be at his prime, but turned out he too had mobility issues.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 22, 2012)

Face said:


> Where?



databook 3.....it was in senju hashirama's profile.....


from narutowiki....




> Along with his kekkei genkai, Orochimaru also coveted Hashirama's unique ability to control tailed beasts.[4] Of all his considerable talents, it was this ability in particular that made Hashirama unparalleled in the shinobi world,


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

RS is mentioned!!!!!!


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I see.
> 
> He still deserves to burn for that "Disturbing" Nurse Itachi sig.
> 
> ...



YOU KNOW HE LOOKS GOOD IN A NURSE OUTFIT. 

:ho


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> I don't know why some people expect Sasuke vs. Madara. Plot-wise there's zero personal tension there since they're both evil and Madara doesn't even know the kid exists at the moment.
> 
> *Maybe Sasuke would be mad about Madara ruining the Uchihas' reputation though.*



LMAO.

Sasuke: You're ruined the Uchiha's reputation with Konoha all for the meaningless sake of revenge!!!!

Madara: You've ruined the Uchiha's reputation with the WORLD all for the meaningless sake of revenge!!!

Sasuke:.........


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

@rikudou senin. Bringing the kyuubi to the battlefield won't help madara at all infact it will increase the gap btw him & hashirama.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 22, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> He's winning against the 5 kages at once. He's not a "terrible fighter," "fodder," nor is his arsenal "garbage." We haven't seen his unique jutsu because it would spoil the EMS that is being saved for Sasuke.
> 
> B.o.t.i, learn English and stop being a fucking fail troll. Try acting like an adult while you're at it.



why you mad for?? He is fodder he's an edo that will die/ get sealed.

If it was'nt for regeneration he would be dead.His showcase has been disappointing.The pinnacle of uchiha the legenda his display of uchiha power is poor somuch for uchiha might he using mokuton.

I guess itachi was the only real uchiha about.

Got run to docs.Popped a tendon in my achilles got to get another check up catch yall later.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> The kages are simply not plot relevant enough to kill someone like Madara.
> 
> It should be a work for a main character(Naruto or Sasuke).
> 
> ...



Kabuto will summon Madara and Madara will go "Bitch, please" and ignore him. 

Kabuto (stupidly) isn't worried about Itachi. He chose to summon Madara and have him go after the kages instead of Itachi immediately. He's far too arrogant to change his mind just because Sasuke's there (not "just" because Sasuke is weak, but because Kabuto is arrogant). He's also currently dominating the war by targeting the kages, so taking Madara way from them would destroy any advantage over Tobi he currently has.

Besides, we need to see Kabuto's other trump card. We'll definitely see him fight on his own, and it will be now.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

i think RS is confirmed to have possessed wood if im not mistaken not that its surprising.


----------



## calimike (Feb 22, 2012)

Full script is finally out  Naruto is regain to #1 in ToC... expected pek




vered said:


> i think RS is confirmed to have possessed wood if im not mistaken not that its surprising.



That's what I wonder unless we see pics first


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd be pissed right now if I weren't also staying up for the Nintendo conference.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> I don't know why some people expect Sasuke vs. Madara. Plot-wise there's zero personal tension there since they're both evil and Madara doesn't even know the kid exists at the moment.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke would be mad about Madara ruining the Uchihas' reputation though.



The reason is simple. If Sasuke (and Itachi) make it to Kabuto people think that while it may be possible for Kabuto to defeat Itachi on his own somehow there's no way he can keep up with the current Sasuke on his own as well and would be forced to summon Madara to his side to fight Sasuke. 

Madara probably wouldn't be unwilling either since he seems to like facing strong opponents and I expect he would especially like meeting someone so much like himself like Sasuke. But even if he were unwilling Kabuto could just compel him.
Sasuke on the other hand wouldn't be really interested in fighting Madara so much as in getting at Kabuto and the only way to get at Kabuto would be through Madara.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i think RS is *confirmed to have possessed wood* if im not mistaken not that its surprising.



hahaahahaha just had to.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

calimike said:


> Full script is finally out  Naruto is regain to #1 in ToC... expected pek



Thanks to Sasuke and his band of Uchihas..

Uchiha > Your favorite character


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 22, 2012)

Telegrams should be fun this week 

Next Week 

Itachi "Sasuke you lack Sanity "


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i think RS is confirmed to have possessed wood if im not mistaken not that its surprising.


obvious .


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

alchemy1234 said:


> hahaahahaha just had to.



and why is that making you laugh?
anyway if the google trans is correct it may be the power that RS used to defeat the juubi.


----------



## Spanktastik (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Um What would make you conclude that. Your forgetting its combining both of their powers. The Massive Senju Chakra along with the Powerful Uchiha chakra. Quality+Quantity here. Um it is a Retcon when....
> 
> smile on his face
> 
> ...



No no... it are the people who keep comparing characters with only part 1 feats and hype to characters that have part 2 feats. Ofcourse in power scaling and feats part 2 > part 1, and these feats obtained in part 1 do not match up to the hype a character has gotten in part 1/2. Then suddenly when it turns around their was actually some truth in the hype the forum explodes. However somehow I was not surprised at all that the 1st would turn out this strong, cause thats the 1st position in the grand scheme in the naru verse ( read plot), unlike some feat wankers I do not need these to understand, I simply read the story. 

Really the: OMG Shisui's MS has a cooldown of 10 years!!! Unless ofcourse you are blessed with Hashirama's chakra's ( not Madara's, not Kyuubi's), that should have given an huge wake up call.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't really get how wood can be a counter to fire. v0v



Jeanne was right, Mokuton basically is massive AoE jutsu.  How it can withstand Amaterasu, is basically overload of mokuton.  Everywhere will be burning mokuton, he'll simply push the burning part towards madara and create more.  

He doesn't need substitution logs, he has endless supply of mokuton clones.  Also in terms of regular uchiha katons, he could use denser wood doused with water.  It's very versatile jutsu, the mokuton.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> and why is that making you laugh?
> anyway if the google trans is correct it may be the power that RS used to defeat the juubi.



actually wood is the slang equivalent of boner. So the way you phrased that just made me laugh.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dat moktun.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Telegrams should be fun this week
> 
> Next Week
> 
> Itachi *"Sasuke you lack Sanity "*



Sasuke: I wounder why.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

alchemy1234 said:


> actually wood is the slang equivalent of boner. So the way you phrased that just made me laugh.



oh lol.yea i meant wood element release.


----------



## Face (Feb 22, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> databook 3.....it was in senju hashirama's profile.....
> 
> 
> from narutowiki....



"*He boasted Mokuton ninjutsu*, as well as bijuu-manipulating skills that made him truly unparalleled in the shinobi world."

I suppose you ignored the bolded part. Taking text from Naruto wikipedia isn't going to help you prove your point considering that anyone can write what they want on that site.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 22, 2012)

where does this put the third?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 22, 2012)

It wasn't no surprise to me that Madara had Hashi face on his chest...lol
also whoever made that sig with madara have hashi face on his chest awhile back I want to rep you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

mokuton actually means literally have a chakra so special that it can create life, if you guys stop to think, hashirama's trees are alive.

its funny because yamato's mokuton didnt seem to be as special.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Spanktastik said:


> No no... it are the people who keep comparing characters with only part 1 feats and hype to characters that have part 2 feats. Ofcourse in power scaling and feats part 2 > part 1, and these feats obtained in part 1 do not match up to the hype a character has gotten in part 1/2. Then suddenly when it turns around their was actually some truth in the hype the forum explodes. However somehow I was not surprised at all that the 1st would turn out this strong, cause thats the 1st position in the grand scheme in the naru verse ( read plot), unlike some feat wankers I do not need these to understand, I simply read the story.
> 
> Really the: OMG Shisui's MS has a cooldown of 10 years!!! Unless ofcourse you are blessed with Hashirama's chakra's ( not Madara's, not Kyuubi's), that should have given an huge wake up call.



Like I said earlier. If your going to make someone supposedly one of the strongest shinobi ever. Then you shouldnt of made them look like shit during anyt part of the story. Or you shouldnt raise Power levels to this degree.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto will summon Madara and Madara will go "Bitch, please" and ignore him.
> 
> Kabuto (stupidly) isn't worried about Itachi. He chose to summon Madara and have him go after the kages instead of Itachi immediately. He's far too arrogant to change his mind just because Sasuke's there (not "just" because Sasuke is weak, but because Kabuto is arrogant). He's also currently dominating the war by targeting the kages, so taking Madara way from them would destroy any advantage over Tobi he currently has.
> 
> Besides, we need to see Kabuto's other trump card. We'll definitely see him fight on his own, and it will be now.



Well if Kabuto ignores Sasuke he will be basically ignoring the reason he joined this very war in the first place.

If Kabuto decides to confront Sasuke by himself while leaving the kages to Madara then he will be doomed. Even "that" jutsu wont save him as Sasuke probably has one of these himself. 

The problem is if Kabuto dies then who will dispell edo tensei? Itachi? But if they do so after defeating Kabuto then what will happen to Madara?

IMO is much better to make Madara go all out against a ultra haxxed EMS Sasuke(+maybe Itachi too) than make him lose against the kages or (even worse) make him disappear just like that once edo tensei is dispelled by Itachi/Sasuke.


----------



## lynxie (Feb 22, 2012)

Who the strongest was or is, it doesn't matter, every fight is a new challange with a chance of new outcomes. 

If it was all set and clear then there would be no story to tell, it would be a world without growth in it.

Also what characters thinks is just their own opinion. 
Madara can say Shodai was the strongest it doesn't make it the truth, but his opinion does has a lot ot value, more then most other people, since he did fight Shodai. 

In the end there are many elements that decide the fight, even a low level could defeat a high level with enough luck on his side.
But people hate luck, it takes away the strength of a character and is making him a puppet of destiny.

I am actually more interested in Itachi and Sasuke, I think Itachi will ignore Sasuke, he already said that Naruto has to deal with Sasuke, so he will ignore Sasuke. Still he could change this idea since Sasuke now is on his path, but I doubt it.

But will Sasuke notice Itachi? Will he ignore Itachi?
Itachi probably is the only one who could take Sasuke of his path to seek Naruto.
I really hope Itachi ignores Sasuke and Sasuke notice Itachi, and will follow Itachi.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Let me explain the relationship between the two which made it impossible for Madara to win here.
> 
> When a man gets *fire*d up in intense situations, it often acts as the fuel giving birth to *wood*.
> 
> ...



And poor Mito got caught in between all that fired up wood.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> mokuton actually means literally have a chakra so special that it can create life, if you guys stop to think, hashirama's trees are alive.
> 
> its funny because yamato's mokuton didnt seem to be as special.



perhaps RS used mokuton to defeat the juubi.that would explain it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Well if Kabuto ignores Sasuke he will be basically ignoring the reason he joined this very war in the first place.
> 
> If Kabuto decides to confront Sasuke by himself while leaving the kages to Madara then he will be doomed. Even "that" jutsu wont save him as Sasuke probably has one of these himself.
> 
> ...


madara will be still coming back in full form, with a perfect rikudou body, i can bet on this.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

MS81 said:


> It wasn't no surprise to me that Madara had Hashi face on his chest...lol
> also whoever made that sig with madara have hashi face on his chest awhile back I want to rep you.



Who says, Kishi doesn't read these boards?

/Last post of the night.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Is there any reason why you are shouting every word?



IS THIS MORE QUITE  

I AM SORRY IF _*SEEING *_CAPITAL LETTERS HURTS YOUR _*HEARING *_ABILITY 

THIS IS FUN


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

lynxie said:


> Who the strongest was or is, it doesn't matter, every fight is a new challange with a chance of new outcomes.
> 
> If it was all set and clear then there would be no story to tell, it would be a world without growth in it.
> 
> ...



Are you really implying that they will ignore eachother


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke: I wounder why.



Sasuke is mentally weaker than Itachi. 

Itachi had to massacre his clan, and live out the rest of his days hated by his village, and a wanted criminal in the shinobi world...

...and he STILL never went all "Coo-Coo for Cocoa-Cocoa Puffs".


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> perhaps RS used mokuton to defeat the juubi.that would explain it.



I personally don't like the idea of mokuton being hyped to that degree.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

i think sasuke follows itachi to a place.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> perhaps RS used mokuton to defeat the juubi.that would explain it.


yeap, he probably did it with mokuton.



the gedou mazou could explain some of it, it could be juubi "sealed" with mokuton.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sasuke is mentally weaker than Itachi.
> 
> Itachi had to massacre his clan, and live out the rest of his days hated by his village, and a wanted criminal in the shinobi world...
> 
> ...and he STILL never went all "Coo-Coo for Cocoa-Cocoa Puffs".





It's simple: Itachi didn't acquire enough "Hatred" to go down the deep end.

Current Sasuke has a little too much.

He's currently OD'ing


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeap, he probably did it with mokuton.
> 
> 
> 
> the gedou mazou could explain some of it, it could be juubi "sealed" with mokuton.



yea.just needs to confirm that line i think by kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Rikudou was a Mokuton user?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Are you really implying that they will ignore eachother



Lol the idea is hilarious.

Just imagine it.

Sasuke: "Was that my dead brother? I must be going mad again, bye Itachi!" 

Itachi: "Sasuke, you lack eyesight."


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> yea.just needs to confirm that line i think by kabuto.


yep, we need the translation T_T.




vered said:


> i think sasuke follows itachi to a place.


sasuke will probably follow itachi to kabuto's location, then shit is on 


perhaps thats why kishi came back to madara vs the kages, its because kabuto will be summoning him back soon.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i think sasuke follows itachi to a place.



i wonder if sasuke sensed itachi coming  

or did he see itachi through itachi's eyes or the opposite?


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

If rikudou sennin have wood release does that mean he can mix other elements together.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Like I said earlier. If your going to make someone supposedly one of the strongest shinobi ever. Then you shouldnt of made them look like shit during anyt part of the story. Or you shouldnt raise Power levels to this degree.



Only an advice to Uchiha fans in general. Be careful with your words. Madara respected Hashirama as his rival.

If Hashirama was shit, so was Madara. So I recommend you don't take this too far.

In any case I think we do have a display of Hashirama's use of Mokuton within the Part 2 scale.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeap, he probably did it with mokuton.
> 
> 
> 
> the gedou mazou could explain some of it, it could be juubi "sealed" with mokuton.



So Mokuton would be Rikudou's original bijuu controlling ability while the shringan control possibly comes from the Juubi itself?

Perhaps after becoming its jinchuuriki the power of evil that Juubi had pased to him and was eventually inherite by the elder son. And now the strongest Uchihas are able to awake to Juubi's power to control its individual parts(the 9 bijuus)?

Naruto: Rkidou's successor.

Sasuke: Juubi's successor.

It would be fitting I think


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> If rikudou sennin have wood release does that mean he can mix other elements together.



If he has mokuton then there really should be nothing preventing him using other elements.

However he may not have had Jinton since that's implied to be something Muu created.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> With my take on things there are no exceptions. A true successor will always surpass the previous generation.
> 
> I don't think Naruto needs the Rinnegan to surpass Rikudou. But he'll need the Juubi. Or *a* Juubi to be more exact. Rikudou never got the willing support of the Juubi or he wouldn't have needed to create the nine bijuu. Naruto with a cooperating Juubi could be believably stronger even without the Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



I suppose it may be possible if Naruto were to gain a cooperating jyubi whose power Naruto could wield and manipulate to a greater degree than Rikudou, but thus far it seems very very hard, he was the epitome of power.  Besides I still think Naruto's gonna gain the rinnegan anyways, as I believe the final fight will be Rikudou Naruto VS Jyubi, basically the redux of the first fight.  

Agree with the rest of your post, Csdabest has been trying really really hard to discredit Hashirama's victory but he'll be proven wrong.  



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara vs. Sasuke would suck.
> 
> I don't want Madara to become fodder so Sasuke can showcase his EMS.



Rinnegan Madara VS EMS Sasuke, Sasuke shouldn't stand a chance, but I'm afraid plot armor is on Sasuke's side.   Madara will suffer like Nagato due to the plot going against him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Only an advice to Uchiha fans in general. Be careful with your words. Madara respected Hashirama as his rival.
> 
> If Hashirama was shit, so was Madara. So I recommend you don't take this too far.
> 
> In any case I think we do have a display of Hashirama's use of Mokuton within the Part 2 scale.


dont generalize, i am an uchiha fan and i find hashirama amazing.


i cant understand some uchiha fans at all when it comes to hashirama, this kind of tardistic denial makes people aim even more hate towards the uchihas when madara himself admired hashirama above all.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes Yagami is here! 

Btw can someone translate the preview, google translate leaves me confused.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, I may read the entire chapter. The shit Madara pulled off sounds incredibly badass.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Only an advice to Uchiha fans in general. Be careful with your words. Madara respected Hashirama as his rival.
> 
> If Hashirama was shit, so was Madara. So I recommend you don't take this too far.
> 
> In any case I think we do have a display of Hashirama's use of Mokuton within the Part 2 scale.



Since the parallelism between the Naruto VS Sasuke fight at VoTE and the fact that they were rivals it is clear that they were both quite closely matched but just like Sasuke managed to overpower Naruto at VoTE by a hair breadth so did Hashirama.

The actual issue shouldn't be whether Madara back then was stronger than Hashirama but whether he is stronger than him NOW(which seems more likely considering that he has even Rinnegan and Hashirama's own power).

Then again it could all come down that they were actually equals back then but Hashirama was actually a bad match up for him. Whatever...

If the story repeats itself will Naruto gain Sasuke's eyes later?

Though he would probably prefer a Sasuke's face on his chest too LOL


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So Mokuton would be Rikudou's original bijuu controlling ability while the shringan control possibly comes from the Juubi itself?
> 
> Perhaps after becoming its jinchuuriki the power of evil that Juubi had pased to him and was eventually inherite by the elder son. And now the strongest Uchihas are able to awake to Juubi's power to control its individual parts(the 9 bijuus)?
> 
> ...



Nah. Naruto is a walking Rikudou Sennin cosplay now. I'm sure he will be the new  Juubi jinchuuriki by the end of this.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

> Encounter with a man that has finally, Naruto and Sasuke! ! *Really ...! ?*


i don't know if it's google translation but  

it's like "no jokes this time, next chapter will be sasuke vs itachi" although i don't get the naruto part


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So Mokuton would be Rikudou's original bijuu controlling ability while the shringan control possibly comes from the Juubi itself?
> 
> Perhaps after becoming its jinchuuriki the power of evil that Juubi had pased to him and was eventually inherite by the elder son. And now the strongest Uchihas are able to awake to Juubi's power to control its individual parts(the 9 bijuus)?
> 
> ...


yeah its something like this.



the only difference is that, the rinnegan or the sharinnegan, would be an eye created by rikudou himself throught juubi's powers. So it would explain why uchihas are still heirs of rikudou, but inherited something tainted by juubi's chakra, and end up being the ones that display powers similar to what might have been juubi's.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmm. It has suddenly struck me that if anyone were to use the Death God Seal, now would be about the right time. Madara is worthy of it.

Also, suddenly Sarutobi using Death God Seal seems like a good idea. Imagine how much shit everyone would be in if the Shodai himself could be Edoed.


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2012)

Pity the Shodai head can't talk, could have made for some hilarious backseat driving


----------



## Face (Feb 22, 2012)

It should be no surprise. He created ninjutsu. RS should be able to create any element he wants.


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> Hmmm. It has suddenly struck me that if anyone were to use the Death God Seal, now would be about the right time. Madara is worthy of it.



I'm all for it if Tsunade dies afterwards


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

how fitting for madara to have hashirama's head right over his heart


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Alien said:


> Pity the Shodai head can't talk, could have made for some hilarious backseat driving



Hashirama - "Madara your wood is... feeble." 

Madara - "Damn you Hashirama!"


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Alien said:


> I'm all for it if Tsunade dies afterwards



That's cold.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

hashirame obsession from the ninja world  

so hashirame was the first sasuke


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

kishi kind of trolled us with the itachi - sasuke encounter, he just threw it to next week


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont generalize, i am an uchiha fan and i find hashirama amazing.
> 
> 
> i cant understand some uchiha fans at all when it comes to hashirama, this kind of tardistic denial makes people aim even more hate towards the uchihas when madara himself admired hashirama above all.



I know, that was implied. Sort of.



Jeαnne said:


> kishi kind of trolled us with the itachi - sasuke encounter, he just threw it to next week



It's fine, I am patient. 

Then we'll have plenty of brotherly goodness.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> how fitting for madara to have hashirama's head right over his heart


As I said before. 

Madara has Hashirama's face for a nipple. That is all.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, btw we still need to see madara's true intentions, he did challenge hashirama with an objective, and i doubt that it was only win/kill him, the way that he stole his power points that madara planned it all.
> 
> hashirama's mokuton style was clearly a decisive factor if he took over the kyuubi during his fight with madara, basically while sharingan can control it, mokuton can hold it down by brute force.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Madara only needed the kyubi to cause enough of a distraction for hashirama where he could steal his dna.  Can't wait for that flashback, it'll be epic.  

I still think everything was planned to great detail by the two brothers, Madara and Izuna (Tobi), Izuna took on the name of Tobi (ten tails) as he had sacrificed everything else, his identity, his eyes for the sole sake of that one goal, the moon's eye plan.   

Also, I think the mokuton also gives control over the bijuus, but it controls the yang of the bijuus and overpowers the yin while the sharingan/Mangekyou is opposite which controls the yin of the bijuus and overpowers the yang.  

Great analogy "What is the use of a beast if it's caged?"  

But where do you get the fact that Hashirama used other bijuus against Madara at VOTE?  Even if he had them under his control, he prolly had em caged, he wouldn't need to use em, he was that badass.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Nah. Naruto is a walking Rikudou Sennin cosplay now. I'm sure he will be the new  Juubi jinchuuriki by the end of this.



Yeah, but most likely without the dojutsu and hatred aspect. 

Sasuke will inherit Juubi's hatred and his powerful dojutsu while Naruto will have a full set of Rikudou's powers(aside from maybe the Rinnegan) and access to immense chakra.


----------



## andrea (Feb 22, 2012)

I still don't think Sasuke and Itachi meet. It's just a teaser.

Also, lol@Madara.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> kishi kind of trolled us with the itachi - sasuke encounter, he just threw it to next week



still the final panels should be nice to see.

anyway seems like a good chapter like last one and we're headed towards awesome stuff in the coming weeks.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

Alien said:


> I'm all for it if Tsunade dies afterwards



can the death god seal her tits though? 

many have tried but none survived


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> kishi kind of trolled us with the itachi - sasuke encounter, he just threw it to next week



He'll let them pass by each other without either noticing the other next week

i-i-i can actually see it happening


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> hashirame obsession from the ninja world
> 
> so hashirame was the first sasuke


basically, its funny how the parallels inverted between madara - hashirama and naruto - sasuke. Madara seems to be more passionate like naruto, hashirama seemed to be more like sasuke(and itachi ).


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> can the death god seal her tits though?
> 
> many have tried but none survived



Maybe the death god will be forced to seal the Yin and not the Yang >


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but most likely without the dojutsu and hatred aspect.
> 
> Sasuke will inherit Juubi's hatred and his powerful dojutsu while Naruto will have a full set of Rikudou's powers(aside from maybe the Rinnegan) and access to immense chakra.



There are two potential imperfect Juubis out there right now. The one within GM and the one within Naruto. So there may be two Juubi jinchuuriki in the end.


----------



## Alien (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> can the death god seal her tits though?
> 
> many have tried but none survived



Yes but only her tits, the rest of her body would be too much after such a titanic effort 

fun times ahead in the Death God's belly


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Hashirama as strong as the RS.

 Epic.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 22, 2012)

Hashirama around the so6p level? Oh Kishi


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

holy shit on the same lv as RS?
thats the biggest hype you could manage for a character.lol.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama as strong as the RS.
> 
> Epic.



Shitstorm status.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

So now the question is if Kabuto is the one who merged hashirama's chakra with edo-Madara. 

Then what level of mastery did Madara have before he died. Or is it just that edo-Madara was revived without the Hashirama attachment so Kabuto had to do it himself.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> basically, its funny how the parallels inverted between madara - hashirama and naruto - sasuke. Madara seems to be more passionate like naruto, hashirama seemed to be more like sasuke(and itachi ).



Passionate how? He was an emotionless mofo last time we saw him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 22, 2012)

Huge hype for Hashirama.

Huge DE-hype for RS.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

cant really say this sentence confirms RS had mokuton as well though that would make sense.but we'll see we need perhaps another trans for that sentence.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Oops. 

I don't like the first because all of this Senju shit just seemed so random to ME. I mean, in the first part of the story, everything was about how powerful the sharingan was. The Uchiha just seemed to be unequaled, minus a few exceptions...

...and then the Senju happened. How can the entire first part of the story not include one phrase with the word 'Senju' in it? They were THAT great, BASED in Konoha, and there not even be any MENTION of them as a clan?

I'm sure someone will come up with a reason for this, and that's fine. It just doesn't work for ME.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 22, 2012)

Does this all mean Hashirama was omnipotent/had Banbutsu Sozo?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Only an advice to Uchiha fans in general. Be careful with your words. Madara respected Hashirama as his rival.
> 
> If Hashirama was shit, so was Madara. So I recommend you don't take this too far.
> 
> In any case I think we do have a display of Hashirama's use of Mokuton within the Part 2 scale.



Um kishi made him look like shit. And now the only claim to fame hashirama has right now is statements.  Kishi needs to give a Flashback of Madara and Hashirama to show what Hashirama is capable of.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

"Or so the rumours say." 

That's pretty much saying Kabuto himself doesn't believe it's true. So I'm not too worried.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oops.
> 
> I don't like the first because all of this Senju shit just seemed so random to ME. I mean, in the first part of the story, everything was about how powerful the sharingan was. The Uchiha just seemed to be unequaled, minus a few exceptions...
> 
> ...



They will just say we are butthurt and that it wasnt the biggest Retcon in the entire story


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 22, 2012)

Yagami1211/spoiler said:


> Kabuto : ( There no shinobi alive as strong as Senju Hashirama. That's what everybody says. *Thoses who heard about his power put him around Rikudou Sennin*, or so the rumor says.
> Let's put this hypothesys to reality. )



The Hashirama thread(s) should be fun this week.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oops.
> 
> I don't like the first because all of this Senju shit just seemed so random to ME. I mean, in the first part of the story, everything was about how powerful the sharingan was. The Uchiha just seemed to be unequaled, minus a few exceptions...
> 
> ...



Does this mean the Rikudou Sennin doesn't sit well with you either?


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol at fusion of Madara and Hasirama, what manga is this? Naruto Ball Z.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

We have had this kind of hype in part 1 so i'm not suprised. Any1 remember the god of shinobi?


----------



## gershwin (Feb 22, 2012)

Lolwat? Shodai was around RS level?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 22, 2012)

I am cracking up. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Great analogy "What is the use of a beast if it's caged?"
> 
> But where do you get the fact that Hashirama used other bijuus against Madara at VOTE?  Even if he had them under his control, he prolly had em caged, he wouldn't need to use em, he was that badass.



xD


well i dont really think that this was the case, i am just making a supposition, because it would explain a little madara's motivation to bring the kyuubi, we have seen half kyuubi counter all the other bijuus.

basically, there is a chance that hashirama could also control the bijuus with his chakra.

Mokuton would be good to cage a kyuubi being controlled by madara, but he would still be able to control the other bijuus to attack, because they would be under his chakra possession.

but this is a simple supposition, it would make sense also if only the sharingan can control the bijuus, and the uzumakis and senjus are supposed to be able to suppress/hold them down with their chakras.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> There are two potential imperfect Juubis out there right now. The one within GM and the one within Naruto. So there may be two Juubi jinchuuriki in the end.



You mean Juubi Sasuke and Juubi Naruto right?

After their battle is over do you think they will fuse or something like similar?

Sasuke becoming one with Naruto and being purified by his "warm" and holy-like chakra would certainly be a heaven for yaoi fangirls


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol So everybody says/ So the rumor says. Lol Man So now Rikudo Sennin is getting shitted on I Guess. I guess maybe people gave the sage to much wank.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 22, 2012)

a way to keep itachi relevant.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm kind of confused about Kabuto being the one to do the fusion...

Madara seemed to have known about it, and was even surprised that Kabuto knew about it. Doesn't that imply that it happened while he was alive, and had nothing to do with Kabuto?



Luiz said:


> Only an advice to Uchiha fans in general. Be careful with your words. Madara respected Hashirama as his rival.
> 
> If Hashirama was shit, so was Madara. So I recommend you don't take this too far.



Man stop it. I know a lot of Madara fans, myself included, who also like Hashirama.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 22, 2012)

The power of trees



Madara had his clothes ripped - Oonoki had a flashback... two 'curses' in one chapter 

"Will of Stone" 

Sasuke and Itachi  interesting


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> We have had this kind of hype in part 1 so i'm not suprised. Any1 remember the god of shinobi?



Hiruzen was truly a God amongst Shinobi


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope this is mistranslated in some way and not Kishi's attempt to lower to expectations for how powerful the sage will be.

Since the sage being more powerful is the only thing which allows me to believe this manga can still have years in it.

Or is Naruto's long lost brother from space gonna pop in soon.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Lol So everybody says/ So the rumor says. Lol Man So now Rikudo Sennin is getting shitted on I Guess. I guess maybe people gave the sage to much wank.



why?thats just means hashirama displayed a huge amount of power possibly both being mokuton users .
i would like another take on the sentence though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)

Can it get any worse?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

wait, how is rikudou getting dehyped?

it has been clearly stated that he only ascended to god level after he became juubi's jinchuuriki. If his power was pretty similar to hashirama's, he probably was like an uzumaki+senju(hint hint), it means that he had mokuton, all that life force, powerful chakras, and most likely a shitload of sealing techniques: the perfect arsenal to counter juubi.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 22, 2012)

kurama didn't think hashirama was rikudou level remember? all this is just hype for the fight for kabuto to gloat. only to be pulled down to earth by itachi or sasuke.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

@csdabest. I see what you did there.


----------



## Blackgallon (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the First, but this hype seems, kind of strange.

We all know he was amazingly strong, yet in part 1 we kept being told how great the 3rd and 4th were and that they surpassed the previous Hokages etc.

And now we are suppose to believe his powers could rival RS?

I think Kishi is forgetting about all the hype he gave characters in part 1 tbh.


----------



## Jad (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL. Yamato has the strongest DNA and techniques and he can't utlize it properly, fail. Yamato can't even use HAXOR techniques properly.

On a side note, if Yamato is alivee, I wouldn't be surprised if being fused with Hashiramaa would somehow enhance his powers since his been within it for some time.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wait, how is rikudou getting dehyped?
> 
> it has been clearly stated that he only ascended to god level after he became juubi's jinchuuriki. If his power was pretty similar to hashirama's, he probably was like an uzumaki+senju(hint hint), it means that he had mokuton, all that life force, powerful chakras, and most likely a shitload of sealing techniques: the perfect arsenal to counter juubi.



possibly.now i wonder about the rinnegan origins though.if RS was indeed like hashirama in powers does it mean he got the rinnegan from the juubi?who knows.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Um kishi made him look like shit. And now the only claim to fame hashirama has right now is statements.  Kishi needs to give a Flashback of Madara and Hashirama to show what Hashirama is capable of.



Well, your Hashirama got help idea is based on a statement. But when it's convenient, suddenly statements aren't enough evidence.




Divinstrosity said:


> Oops.
> 
> I don't like the first because all of this Senju shit just seemed so random to ME. I mean, in the first part of the story, everything was about how powerful the sharingan was. The Uchiha just seemed to be unequaled, minus a few exceptions...
> 
> ...



That's what is called revealing info as the story progresses.

 I haven't seen one story where all important facts are known since the start. And that doesn't make them any less valid.




PikaCheeka said:


> Man stop it. I know a lot of Madara fans, myself included, who also like Hashirama.



It wasn't directed at everyone.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

madara is clearly pawning the kages though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah, that's lulzworthy. Luckily there's a qualifier in the statement or this would be really idiotic.



I don't mind, really.

I was getting sick of the RS hype, especially when it doesn't even make any sense anymore. We have at least 3 extra Rikudou Sages running around at the moment, which IMO has been enough of a downplay of his hype if that many other people can gain his powers just by playing with DNA.

Having Hashirama even be rumored to be as strong as the RS should cut some of that hype back a little.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> kurama didn't think hashirama was rikudou level remember? all this is just hype for the fight for kabuto to gloat. only to be pulled down to earth by itachi or sasuke.



Where? /10char


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

Hoho Hashirama was pretty hax lol. So we have Sarutobi the strongest Hokage, but Hashirama the strongest shinobi and Minato the unsurpassable. Poor Tobirama and Tsunade.

The pollen technique seems awesome.


----------



## gershwin (Feb 22, 2012)

> Thoses who heard about his power put him around Rikudou Sennin, or so the rumor says.


Thats sounds kinda strange. RS was considered as a myth  - so how do people even know how strong he was to compare him with Shodai?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 22, 2012)

Does he mean pre-Juubi RS or RS with Juubi?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Madara had his clothes ripped - Oonoki had a flashback... two 'curses' in one chapter



Madara is still wearing clothes from 70 years ago. His clothes getting ripped is just an excuse for Kishi to give him something new to wear.



Arles Celes said:


> You mean Juubi Sasuke and Juubi Naruto right?
> 
> After their battle is over do you think they will fuse or something like similar?
> 
> Sasuke becoming one with Naruto and being purified by his "warm" and holy-like chakra would certainly be a heaven for yaoi fangirls



Not sure whether the evil Juubi host will be Sasuke or Madara, but yes.

About the fusion, I sure as hell hope not. Naruto may rip out the evil parts of the Juubi from its host and purify it, but I don't want Naruto becoming one with Sasuke. Sadly, I fear it may come to just that.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

takl better come and clear the sentence for us.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Passionate how? He was an emotionless mofo last time we saw him.


passionate towards his rival.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Well, your Hashirama got help idea is based on a statement. But when it's convenient, suddenly statements aren't enough evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because we have seen Hashirama in action. And he looked like shit in all honesty. Hell  Hiruzen was made out to be the strongest Kage. And then even Minato was. Not only did Hiruzen own Hashirama in his old age. He owned Hashirama, his brother, and Orochimaru. Senju is the biggest retcon in the manga. It wasnt even mentioned till halfway through part 2 of the story. 

Also statements of power level and statements of what happened at an event are very very different. Describing someones strength is more opinionated than describing the details of an event.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Well, your Hashirama got help idea is based on a statement. But when it's convenient, suddenly statements aren't enough evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're looking at the glass a little differently than I am. 

That's fine.


----------



## Jad (Feb 22, 2012)

I keep thinking back at how much potential Yamato had with Hashiramaa's DNA. Fail he can't utilize it properly, it's like handing a kid HAXOR techniques.

I know I said it before, but being fused with Hasshiramaa all that time might powerup Yamato. He may be the chosen one, the key xD Not Naruto


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 22, 2012)

Some delicious hype for Hashirama, which in turn spells hype for EMS (and) Madara.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> takl better come and clear the sentence for us.



If someone can give me a chinese version of the script, I can do a double check.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Does he mean pre-Juubi RS or RS with Juubi?


pre-juubi, he most likely didnt have doujutsu.

the uchiha - juubi link is closing in , if hashirama is getting compared to rikudou.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

since the statement can be taken out of context for ex being in reality saying that Hashirama was rumored to have the same powers/techs as RS than i think its better to wait for a confirmation on that sentence from takl.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> It just occured to me but Itachi can sometimes take a roundabout logic to things so I could see the Itachi and Sasuke meeting going like this.
> 
> 
> *Itachi*: "If Naruto beats you at your full power will you give up on hatred?"
> ...



LOL, that works, I want Sasuke to get those weapons also.  




CCV said:


> Using your analogy: Danzo's power as an elder of the village can summon Itachi, control him like a pet and get him to kill the entire Uchiha clan. So confirm, Danzo >> entire Uchiha clan?



yes, that's precisely what it means.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> takl better come and clear the sentence for us.



Vered, admittedly, I've never met a woman who NEEDED to be a fan of the strongest character. 

Most females care about things like pairings, and if they DO get into the power aspects, they'll become a fan of a female character. Understandable. 

You, though .... you sound like you're about to meltdown about this. Lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

Hiruzen and Tobirama seem to be the black sheep of the hokage office in part 2.

Minato is Naruto's father and both his teacher and studen held him in such a high regard that they believed(at a particular time) that only Naruto could apparently surpass him. He also defeated Tobi and owned A several times. He was basically the guy Naruto looked up the most.

Hashirama was hailed as the strongest shinobi of his time who fought and apparently defeated the strongest bad guy in Naruto's history(aside from Juubi himself). There are numerous parallels between him and Madara AND Naruto and Sasuke. They are both hailed as the chose of destiny from the past as Naruto and Sasuke are for the present. Hashirama is now compared to RS himself.

Tobirama on the other hand is hyped as a master of suiton jutsu and was defeated by the Kin/Gin brothers.

Hiruzen was hyped as the God of Shinobi in part 1 but no hype came of it afterwards. His "Prime" self is subject to numerous speculations and his flashback when he fough the Kyuubi does not make him look like quite the "god" he was hyped to be.

So basically only Hashirama and Minato matter now...


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Vered, admittedly, I've never met a woman who NEEDED to be a fan of the strongest character.
> 
> Most females care about things like pairings, and if they DO get into the power aspects, they'll become a fan of a female character. Understandable.
> 
> You, though .... you sound like you're about to meltdown about this. Lol.



not yet really
anyway i was always a fan of the concepts around his character not just his power per se.
the whole concept behind the Rinnegan and the myth behind it are what keeps me as a fan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

i think that its like that:

uzumaki + senju(hashirama in special) = pre - juubi rikudou

uchiha = juubi powers obtained/created by rikudou when he because juubi's jinchuuriki.

uzumaki + senju + uchiha = juubi rikudou.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Actually guys the rumours make sense you know.

The sage was said to have been able to control the juubi, while Hashirama was said to have been able to suppress the 9 bijuu which once formed the juubi.

That makes logical sense for a rumour like this to emerge from.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

I like how Madara is just talking to himself. He really needs a friend


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is the old Tsuchikage Muu or the first Tsuchikage?


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that its like that:
> 
> uzumaki + senju(hashirama in special) = pre - juubi rikudou
> 
> ...



definitely an option.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 22, 2012)

I double checked the RS moment, Kabuto says it's just a fairy tale.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that its like that:
> 
> uzumaki + senju(hashirama in special) = pre - juubi rikudou
> 
> ...



Lol Jeanne, you are trying too hard to make Uchihas  look special. There is nothing suggesting Rinnegan comes from the Juubi, if anything it has been hinted the guy had it before the fight (Rinnegan is a tool of God, RS's necklace looking tomoe like, etc). Deal with it.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that its like that:
> 
> uzumaki + senju(hashirama in special) = pre - juubi rikudou
> 
> ...



Yeah. It could possibly be that. Maybe Rikudo didnt have those eyes powers until after he gained Juubi's power.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I double checked the RS moment, Kabuto says it's just a fairy tale.



....and vered's panties unbunch.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 22, 2012)

I like this chapter. Madara is fighting hashirama is getting the credit.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> ....and vered's panties unbunch.



still a huge hype for hashirama even if its just a fairy tale.
anyway ill wait for takl interpretation as well.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Um What would make you conclude that. Your forgetting its combining both of their powers. The Massive Senju Chakra along with the Powerful Uchiha chakra. Quality+Quantity here. Um it is a Retcon when....
> 
> smile on his face
> 
> ...



In terms of Itachi calling him invincible immortal, that was from his own perspective based on his limited knowledge of the true identity of Madara.  For all Itachi knew, Tobi was in fact Madara, Itachi was fooled by Tobi too.  In Itachi's eyes, if Tobi were in fact Madara, that means that Madara would've lived for this long, over hundred years, thus he would call him immortal.  Itachi being unable to kill Tobi cause of his intangibility would call him invincible.  Thus the invincible immortal which was in fact describing Tobi's powers being witnessed by Itachi, being ascribed to Uchiha Madara the one who fought Shodai.  

Remember, the Uchiha Madara died nearly 30 years ago when Nagato was a little kid, and that uchiha madara didn't have the spacetime jutsu.  Itachi just assumed that the same Uchiha Madara that fought Shodai, is the one Tobi while they were 2 different powers/entities, that Itachi assumed to be one.  

As for oonoki's statement, i believe there was some translation error regarding that, Madara that fought Shodai couldn't take on all 5 kages at onces, only the rinnegan madara can do that.  No retcon.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I double checked the RS moment, Kabuto says it's just a fairy tale.



It was a fairy tale as in untrue or uncertain?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> I like how Madara is just talking to himself. He really needs a friend



He has his left moob.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> still a huge hype for hashirama even if its just a fairy tale.
> anyway ill wait for takl interpretation as well.



How patronizing. 

That's like me beating you in an arm wrestling match and saying, 'Wow, vered, you're pretty darn strong!"

...would I have said that if you had won?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I double checked the RS moment, Kabuto says it's just a fairy tale.



Isn't the RS just a fairy tale to pretty much everyone in the world, anyway?



Divinstrosity said:


> How patronizing.
> 
> That's like me beating you in an arm wrestling match and saying, 'Wow, vered, you're pretty darn strong!"
> 
> ...would I have said that if you had won?



 at calling vered patronizing after you make a comment about girls usually only liking pairings.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> How patronizing.
> 
> That's like me beating you in an arm wrestling match and saying, 'Wow, vered, you're pretty darn strong!"
> 
> ...would I have said that if you had won?



im sorry but i admit i didnt understand your point in the post .


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> still a huge hype for hashirama even if its just a fairy tale.
> anyway ill wait for takl interpretation as well.



Think about how the rumour would form and it's clear that the sage is still stronger than Hashirama.

Hashirama could control the 9 separated parts of the juubi while the sage could control the juubi.

It's clear when thinking about it that we should have known rumours like this would exist.

Plus Kabuto once asked Madara to "show him a fraction of that gods power."

Which puts it into perspective when considering he's been messing with Madara and Hashirama's mokuton. He clearly believes the sage is beyond them all just like Tobi.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Because we have seen Hashirama in action. And he looked like shit in all honesty. Hell  Hiruzen was made out to be the strongest Kage. And then even Minato was. Not only did Hiruzen own Hashirama in his old age. He owned Hashirama, his brother, and Orochimaru. Senju is the biggest retcon in the manga. It wasnt even mentioned till halfway through part 2 of the story.
> 
> Also statements of power level and statements of what happened at an event are very very different. Describing someones strength is more opinionated than describing the details of an event.



When will people understand that Orochimaru was playing with Sarutobi? He mentioned that twice and Oro even said that he only edo tenseid the former Kages for the lulz. The only chance of Sarutobi to stop, not even defeat Oro, was to use Shiki Fuujin, which is up to date the most sophisticated sealing jutsu we have seen (next to the Sword of Totsuga, but that is that technically not a jutsu but an item to use). The hype for Hashirama or even Hiruzen wasnt unjustified, Kishi just didnt want to go the whole way and make the one fucking around and the other one a half-dead geezer.


----------



## Recal (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting spoilers.

I almost chortled at the mention of Hashirama's power being on par with Rikudou Sennin's and was preparing myself to skim threads and threads of "Outrage!", "Asspull!", "PNJ!" in the Library. But it didn't happen. Kabuto nipped that in the bud.  Thanks, Kabuto, you lulz-killer. 

Interesting, too, is that Itachi and Sasuke are close.  I'm wondering if Kishi is going to let them walk right past each other? It would provide a nice moment of pathos: Sasuke having gone so far round the bend, he can only talk to 'nii-san' when nii-san is in his head - not even noticing him when the real nii-san is mere feet away from him.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> In terms of Itachi calling him invincible immortal, that was from his own perspective based on his limited knowledge of the true identity of Madara.  For all Itachi knew, Tobi was in fact Madara, Itachi was fooled by Tobi too.  In Itachi's eyes, if Tobi were in fact Madara, that means that Madara would've lived for this long, over hundred years, thus he would call him immortal.  Itachi being unable to kill Tobi cause of his intangibility would call him invincible.  Thus the invincible immortal which was in fact describing Tobi's powers being witnessed by Itachi, being ascribed to Uchiha Madara the one who fought Shodai.
> 
> Remember, the Uchiha Madara died nearly 30 years ago when Nagato was a little kid, and that uchiha madara didn't have the spacetime jutsu.  Itachi just assumed that the same Uchiha Madara that fought Shodai, is the one Tobi while they were 2 different powers/entities, that Itachi assumed to be one.
> 
> As for oonoki's statement, i believe there was some translation error regarding that, Madara that fought Shodai couldn't take on all 5 kages at onces, only the rinnegan madara can do that.  No retcon.



Thing is. Rinnegan madara is not using it. Madara isnt even touching Mangekyo besides Susano-o.  He is just spamming his left Moob.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Because we have seen Hashirama in action. And he looked like shit in all honesty. Hell  Hiruzen was made out to be the strongest Kage. And then even Minato was. Not only did Hiruzen own Hashirama in his old age. He owned Hashirama, his brother, and Orochimaru. Senju is the biggest retcon in the manga. It wasnt even mentioned till halfway through part 2 of the story.
> 
> Also statements of power level and statements of what happened at an event are very very different. Describing someones strength is more opinionated than describing the details of an event.



Assuming that a zombie whose ability to reason was taken away by Orochimaru can fight as skillfully as he normally would back in the day.

And I have to point out again the contradiction that is to emphasize Madara's greatness while trying to show that his equal is shit. 

Then I suppose there's a limit to until when you can add new info to a story.  After a certain point you have to stop revealing new facts, because the reaction will be "How come we didn't know about this before?"


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, I just thought about something....


...Minato is supposed to be > Harashima. He's the Kage only Naruto can surpass, AND Naruto's dad.

I think Minato is great, but ...Kishimoto seems as mixed up as a bowl of spaghetti on this issue.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Think about how the rumour would form and it's clear that the sage is still stronger than Hashirama.
> 
> Hashirama could control the 9 separated parts of the juubi while the sage could control the juubi.
> 
> ...



yea i know what you mean.for me the question is  the exact wording of the sentence since it may imply hashirama at least possessed the same powers as RS meaning both of them were mokuton users.thats my main question.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, I just thought about something....
> 
> 
> ...Minato is supposed to be > Harashima. He's the Kage only Naruto can surpass, AND Naruto's dad.
> ...



The only shinobi alive who could.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, I just thought about something....
> 
> 
> ...Minato is supposed to be > Harashima. He's the Kage only Naruto can surpass, AND Naruto's dad?
> ...


Sarutobi is supposed to be the strongest Hokage as well.. Characters have opinions and limited knowledge.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

...Hmm Hashirama is turning into a bloody fungus. 

Everything he infects gains a head.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Assuming that a zombie whose ability to reason was taken away by Orochimaru can fight as skillfully as he normally would back in the day.
> 
> And I have to point out again the contradiction that is to emphasize Madara's greatness while trying to show that his equal is shit.
> 
> Then I suppose there's a limit to until when you can add new info to a story.  After a certain point you have to stop revealing new facts, because the reaction will be "How come we didn't know about this before?"



No its just the fact Kishi made Hashirama look like shit. Plain and simple. Its like during the time skip. That we hear that Sakura was the strongest shinobi from her graduating class despite all that we have seen from Naruto and Sasuke and all the other rookies. Because despite what we seen. That statement just doesnt add up.

I dont really care if Hashirama "was" stronger than Madara. I care that Kishi changes things in his story way to much.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> yea i know what you mean.for me the question is  the exact wording of the sentence since it may imply hashirama at least possessed the same powers as RS meaning both of them were mokuton users.thats my main question.



That's probably not the case.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Epic!


----------



## tnorbo (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, I just thought about something....
> 
> 
> ...Minato is supposed to be > Harashima. He's the Kage only Naruto can surpass, AND Naruto's dad.
> ...



no they don't contradict.

what this chapter says hashirama pwns everyone alive right now

minato is also stronger then every one alive right now plus naruto is the only one ho can surpass him.

hiruzen is the strongest period.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Poor guy. Next chapter: Madara has a conversation with his moob.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 22, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Sarutobi is supposed to be the strongest Hokage as well.. Characters have opinions and limited knowledge.



I think it's more of the author intentionally blurring some things to keep us interested.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't wait for the threads in the telegrams this week.

Hashirama as strong as RS? Dude could've controlled all 8 or 9 bijuus at some point.Maybe that's why.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Lol Jeanne, you are trying too hard to make Uchihas  look special. There is nothing suggesting Rinnegan comes from the Juubi, if anything it has been hinted the guy had it before the fight (Rinnegan is a tool of God, RS's necklace looking tomoe like, etc). Deal with it.



only the fact that juubi was an one eyed demon 

btw the rinnegan would have been created by rikudou, after he became the jin.


lets be honest, uchiha powers are not common, it was tainted by juubi someway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Sarutobi is supposed to be the strongest Hokage as well.. Characters have opinions and limited knowledge.



God of Shinobi may have only been a nickname to emphasize how strong and knowledgeable he was. As a hyperbole.

Minato was said to amazing, a genius, and the kind you only see once every couple of decades. But never the strongest in history.

There isn't a conflict of statements. And character statements are used by the author as source of information to the reader. 

Trying to make it completely relative is likely to be used by the fandoms for convenience.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

Hashirama: Strongest shinobi

Hiruzen: Strongest Hokage

Minato: Greatest Hokage

Tobirama: Hashirama's brother

Tsunade: Best medic ever

So who should Naruto consider as his ultimate benchmark?^^


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 22, 2012)

Isn't the whole RS thing equivalent to a biblical or mythological allusion; eg the strength of Samson, the wisdom of Soloman; so it's just a way of emphasising his strength with respect to his contemporaries and successors.  Considering RS is more or less comparable to a god that's not light praise, Kabutops isn't disparaging that, he's just saying i'll show you a real deity. :ho


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> That's probably not the case.



that may very well be the case hence me waiting for takl


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> *Hashirama: Strongest shinobi
> 
> Hiruzen: Strongest Hokage*
> 
> ...



Why you make no sense?  That implies that Hiruzen wasn't a shinobi...or Hashirama wasn't a kage...or something. 

Tobirama was probably the evilest Hokage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

tobirama was sexy


----------



## Sorin (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Hashirama: Strongest shinobi
> 
> Hiruzen: Strongest Hokage
> 
> ...



All of them combined. He'll have better mokuton than Shodai, better s/t techs than Tobiarama and Minato.He'll be a bigger perv than Hiruzen() and he'll surpass Tsunade in medical jutsus.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

do you guys remember that naruto kept making zetsu grow trees? yeah


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

> No its just the fact Kishi made Hashirama look like shit. Plain and simple. Its like during the time skip. That we hear that Sakura was the strongest shinobi from her graduating class despite all that we have seen from Naruto and Sasuke and all the other rookies. Because despite what we seen. That statement just doesnt add up.
> 
> I dont really care if Hashirama "was" stronger than Madara. I care that Kishi changes things in his story way to much.



Plain and simple doesn't do much in a debate. You have to elaborate or get out.

It was said Sakura was the best student, not strongest. She read the books and knew how stamina and chakra work.

What do you mean you don't. You have been trying to prove otherwise until now.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> do you guys remember that naruto kept making zetsu grow trees? yeah



Yeah he'll take a dozen Zetsus as slaves so he can use mokuton.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, I just thought about something....
> 
> 
> ...Minato is supposed to be > Harashima. He's the Kage only Naruto can surpass, AND Naruto's dad.
> ...



Methinks in a lot of ways Minato was the strongest, for the sheer speed and efficiency in which he could kill. That doesn't make Hashirama's power any less overbearingly shit-in-my-pants scary. In terms of pure raw power Hashirama is probably leagues over Minato, but raw power alone doesn't dictate who lives or dies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

guys, stop being silly.


you cant measure hashirama's strenght throught his edo battle, come on. Its as silly as measure nagato's throught his battle with itachi, naruto and bee 

who was controlling him was orochimaru. Why do you guys think that kabuto is allowing madara to do his stuff by himself? because he knows that madara will do it better with his powers than him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> Methinks in a lot of ways Minato was the strongest, for the sheer speed and efficiency in which he could kill. That doesn't make Hashirama's power any less overbearingly shit-in-my-pants scary. In terms of pure raw power Hashirama is probably leagues over Minato, but raw power alone doesn't dictate who lives or dies.



I never liked you, and will probably neg you for quoting me...

...but you make an EXCELLENT point!


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why you make no sense?  That implies that Hiruzen wasn't a shinobi...or Hashirama wasn't a kage...or something.
> 
> Tobirama was probably the evilest Hokage.



I seem to recall that the first databook said something that The 2nd Hokage took pride in his superior fighting ability(when compared to his brother probably) which would mean that he was incredibly powerful.

In part 2 though Tobirama's greatest feat was fighting the Kin/Gin bros and losing to them. No hype from anyone. Yeah, he had ET but it was only Kabuto who matered it that far. Tobi's s/t jutsu was considered to be better than Tobirama's by Minato and even his suiton mastery looks pale when compared to Kisame's. All of his possible DB hype was retcon'd with Hashirama being the MAN that Tobirama could only feeel jealousy.

That said he is probably the most evil Hokage as you said LOL


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> Methinks in a lot of ways Minato was the strongest, for the sheer speed and efficiency in which he could kill. That doesn't make Hashirama's power any less overbearingly shit-in-my-pants scary.* In terms of pure raw power Hashirama is probably leagues over Minato*, but raw power alone doesn't dictate who lives or dies.



Then that means he was _stronger_.

Speed was seen as the only thing that really mattered in the manga for too long. I'm glad Kishi is slowly turning that around again.


----------



## Recal (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh man... and my image of the untouchable Madara with his aura of Uchihan evil has disintegrated.

It's all NF's fault, with this chat about Forever Alone Madara and his conversations with his Mighty Left Moob.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 22, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Hashirama: Strongest shinobi
> 
> Hiruzen: Strongest Hokage
> 
> ...



Rikudou Sennin


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Plain and simple doesn't do much in a debate. You have to elaborate or get out.
> 
> It was said Sakura was the best student, not strongest. She read the books and knew how stamina and chakra work.
> 
> What do you mean you don't. You have been trying to prove otherwise until now.



It was hypothetical. saying that she is the strongest. Despite wat she has shown. Your completely ignoring what was already shown about a character then later what was said about the character. You trying to chalk it up as it being Chapter 1 power scale. But look what happened to Zabuza and Haku. They still was around the same power level they had shown in chapter 1. It makes no sense in defending or elaborate an obvious flaw in the authors story telling. He has done it multiple times. With his own statements. Then retracting them. Then having another character say something else. Then have a character show one thing and nother be said about what he has done.

Its called POOR storywriting due to inconsitencies.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I never liked you, and will probably neg you for quoting me...
> 
> ...but you make an EXCELLENT point!



Oh Divin. I thought we were through all that *shakeshead*



PikaCheeka said:


> Then that means he was _stronger_.
> 
> Speed was seen as the only thing that really mattered in the manga for too long. I'm glad Kishi is slowly turning that around again.



Stronger can mean many things. Sometimes when we say stronger we mean who will win. Sometimes we mean absolute best. Sometimes we simply mean pure physical strength. Sometimes we mean raw power. It's a vague vague word...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Kishimoto, this is the most trolltastic cliffhanger EVER!

Is Itachi going to call out to him?

Sasuke didn't see him, so Itachi may just keep going. 

Probably not.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

nice ending.sasuke will follow him perhaps to meet with kabuto?


----------



## Dariusd (Feb 22, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> Methinks in a lot of ways Minato was the strongest, for the sheer speed and efficiency in which he could kill. That doesn't make Hashirama's power any less overbearingly shit-in-my-pants scary. In terms of pure raw power Hashirama is probably leagues over Minato, but raw power alone doesn't dictate who lives or dies.



This....

Not sure why everyone always gets into a power level debate when we see how these battles constantly play out especially with matchups. Hashirama may be the most powerful shinobi in terms of pure raw natural power but that doesn't mean a less powerful shinobai can't keep up or devise ways to pull out a win (e.g. Shikamaru vs Hidan). Nagato should have captured Naruto and Tobi should have his Juubi by now...

This manga has long been on that train of escalating power levels and I honestly just sit back and enjoy the ride. Can't wait to see what a perfect RS can do without gimps.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishimoto, this is the most trolltastic cliffhanger EVER!
> 
> Is Itachi going to call out to him?
> 
> ...



Omg Omg omg.If he doesnt do it. Im going to rage. Call out to your brother Itachi. He needs you. If you dont. NARUTO WILL SURELY DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Oh man... and my image of the untouchable Madara with his aura of Uchihan evil has disintegrated.
> 
> It's all NF's fault, with this chat about Forever Alone Madara and his conversations with his Mighty Left Moob.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

Nooo! My dreams of Madara as the final villain have been shattered. Kabuto said the fatal words: 





> Nobody will ever stop this Edo Tensei !


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara sure likes em big


----------



## Arsecynic (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishimoto, this is the most trolltastic cliffhanger EVER!
> 
> Is Itachi going to call out to him?
> 
> ...



I think Sasuke is going to sense the chakra of his dead brother 10 foot away.................................... just saying.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Nooo! My dreams of Madara as the final villain have been shattered. Kabuto said the fatal words:



i wonder though how he will be stopped.
i think itachi will make kabuto unsummon him.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Well Thats where problems come in to play. If Kishi had planned to Make Hashirama this strong. He should have treated him like he did Madara and Minato and not show them at all. Its more of a screw up on Kishi part. Especially since Edo are just as strong as they were in their prime even stronger cuz they cant die and regenerate



You really don't understand things.  The Edo's are immortal, NOT INVINCIBLE.   And their immortality only lasts until sealed or they find nirvana.   Theres tons and tons of varying factors that determine the strength of a edo, but in terms of the good guys, the good Edos aren't as strong as the originals cause they don't have their own willpower fueling them.   No heart or desire to fight, just mindless puppets being controlled by some1 who doesn't fully understand how to effectively and fully utilize the power of the one they're controlling, thus the outcome was what happend with Oro's control of Hashirama and Kabuto's control of Nagato.  

A Shinobi is strongest when they have something to fight for, or some1 to protect, mindless machines don't have either.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Nooo! My dreams of Madara as the final villain have been shattered. Kabuto said the fatal words:



*sighs* Enter trollage here. Sasuke vs Madara needs to happen Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

> Kabuto : ( This is on another level of what Orochimaru-sama did with Danzou. I fused Senju Hashirama who was stronger than Madara with Madara himself. This is my trump card.
> *Nobody will ever stop this Edo Tensei *! )


so how will madara be trolled badly?  

sasuke + itachi?


----------



## DremolitoX (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi is about to solo the hell out of Sasuke, or kabuto. Preferrably kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder though how he will be stopped.
> i think itachi will make kabuto unsummon him.


i bet that even cancelling edo tensei madara will not deactivate


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, I'm 31, and should be above this...

...but I am genuinely upset that Kishimoto cut the chapter off right here, and I have to wait for another week. It seemed like it took a way for Yagami to translate the chapter, so what will seven days feel like?


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Then that means he was _stronger_.
> 
> Speed was seen as the only thing that really mattered in the manga for too long. I'm glad Kishi is slowly turning that around again.



+1 this manga has far too long been dominated by who has the highest speed and stamina stat let's get some variation!


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> nice ending.sasuke will follow him perhaps to meet with kabuto?



i would lol if itachi didn't see sauske and kept on going on purpose.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Nooo! My dreams of Madara as the final villain have been shattered. Kabuto said the fatal words:



We rarely seem to agree on anything...


...but truer words have not been spoken today.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 22, 2012)

Onoki is badass.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> You really don't understand things.  The Edo's are immortal, NOT INVINCIBLE.   And their immortality only lasts until sealed or they find nirvana.   Theres tons and tons of varying factors that determine the strength of a edo, but in terms of the good guys, the good Edos aren't as strong as the originals cause they don't have their own willpower fueling them.   No heart or desire to fight, just mindless puppets being controlled by some1 who doesn't fully understand how to effectively and fully utilize the power of the one they're controlling, thus the outcome was what happend with Oro's control of Hashirama and Kabuto's control of Nagato.
> 
> A Shinobi is strongest when they have something to fight for, or some1 to protect, mindless machines don't have either.



Willpower does not dictate chakra, power, jutsu, and technique.  Killing machines with technical prowness Will go straght to the point and showcase their power. Maybe not the best way but will showcase their power. 

Look what happend With the 3rd Raikage. How he was plowing through the alliance. And The third Raikage wasnt evil at all. Haku wasnt evil and Zabuza was redeemed. Yet he was still tearing apart the  battle feild as a mindliess killing zombie. The hashirama seen from part 1 doesnt fit the shoes that the author is laying out right now.

Stop defending shitty writing.


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yes, I'm 31, and should be above this...
> 
> ...but I am genuinely upset that Kishimoto cut the chapter off right here, and I have to wait for another week. It seemed like it took a way for Yagami to translate the chapter, so what will seven days feel like?



next chapter........ first 15 pages of naruto vs tobi/ madara vs kaegs.

last two pages are of itachi and sasuke running 

next chapter....... same shit but last two pages are of itachi and sasuke stop running 

next chapter........ same shit but last two pages are of itachi and sasuke turning to face each other 

next chapter....... same shit but last two pages the fight begins


----------



## Reddan (Feb 22, 2012)

It seems my interpretation of the manga was wrong. Hashirama really is stronger than all the current ninjas. Kabuto even knew how strong RM Naruto was. To be compared to the Sage shows just how powerful he was.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> We rarely seem to agree on anything...
> 
> 
> ...but truer words have not been spoken today.



You hate on the outside...


...but secretly you love. :ho


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i would lol if itachi didn't see sauske and kept on going on purpose.



And thus the chase Itachi arc begins.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

madara is very cocky.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol i can only get the frst page to work


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 22, 2012)

madara likes to see people dance


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 22, 2012)

What does this preview say?


ナルト　サスケがついにあの男と邂逅！！果たして…！？


----------



## Octavian (Feb 22, 2012)

hashirama nearly as strong as the RS? if so, then he must have controlled every bijuu except for the kyuubi at some point. regardless, he must have been exceptionally powerful if kabuto considers him above tobi, current naruto etc.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 22, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Lol i can only get the frst page to work



Oh, now THAT is how you troll.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 22, 2012)

Check Yagami's trans.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 22, 2012)

Err, to the people saying that Kishi screwed up with the powerlevels because he didn't make Hashirama impressive in part 1 when Edo Tensei'd by Orochimaru: Kabuto already made it clear that the ET version of his former master wasn't optimal, hence the ETs weren't at their best. Orochimaru's fuda tag didn't optimise his ET's powers.

I'm sure Kishi will repeat himself just for the confused readers to get a chance to understand.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

MR, cockblocking mah chapter D:


----------



## CA182 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got to page 2 before dissapointment hit.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder though how he will be stopped.
> i think itachi will make kabuto unsummon him.



That would be the epitome of lame. We have this overwhelming villain who can do it all and without ever truly showing more than a glimpse of what he's capable of he gets dismissed on a technicality. The strongest guy so far and he just disappears without being properly defeated. That would put EdoMadara on a pedestal which couldn't be reached no matter what Naruto or Sasuke do and that can't be the impression Kishi would want to give us. 




Csdabest said:


> *sighs* Enter trollage here. Sasuke vs Madara needs to happen Kishi.



If it happens things are looking rather bad for the Sauce. His only hope would be Madara taking a liking to him and making him his underling.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2012)

i don't get it did Madara got his wood powers before or after being resurrected. i mean he knew he could use wood so ....


----------



## Sorin (Feb 22, 2012)

Octavian said:


> hashirama nearly as strong as the RS? if so, then he must have controlled every bijuu except for the kyuubi at some point.



This is my opinion as well.To be compared to RS he must've been able to somewhat control the bijuus. Controlling 8 bijuus is pretty scary.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

ok the RS line was clarified.
he was considered a fairy tale just like RS.but not compared to him in terms of power.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 22, 2012)

oh hell yes, i hate kishi for making the chapter all about onoki but the last part... hell yes
good morning


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, darnit. Who did the QC this time?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama as strong as the RS.
> 
> Epic.



WHAT, where was this written. (cause i'm trying not to read the spoilers, because I don't want to ruin the entire chapter for myself). if this is the case, then seriously... kishimoto screwed up.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke's face.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 22, 2012)

omg, the last page .... this is very motivating, for itacixsasuke XDDD


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 22, 2012)

I think Itachi and Sasuke are going to pass each other.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 22, 2012)

Mangazone has the complete chapter.


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 22, 2012)

So Narutoverse has two "moon level" character now?


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kabuto : ( This is on another level of what Orochimaru-sama did with Danzou. I fused Senju Hashirama who was stronger than Madara with Madara himself. This is my trump card.
> *Nobody will ever stop this Edo Tensei !* )
> 
> ------------
> ...


I like the subtle scene change..


----------



## Lovely (Feb 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think Itachi and Sasuke are going to pass each other.



If Itachi didn't notice Sasuke, Sasuke sure noticed him. He won't let him just pass by.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> ok the RS line was clarified.
> he was considered a fairy tale just like RS.but not compared to him in terms of power.



ah! I'm glad thats the case. the shodai wank would have gone too high if he was actually as strong as RS.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

would still like takl clarification on the line just to be sure.
the trans are too different and we need a clarified version.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> If Itachi didn't notice Sasuke, Sasuke sure noticed him. He won't let him just pass by.



They have a small talk about they won't fight. Itachi said so that he will leave Sasuke to Naruto and said that he can't see him. 

I don't think he will follow him he will then stand there wonder if that was his brother just now.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> They have a small talk about they won't fight. Itachi said so that he will leave Sasuke to Naruto and said that he can't see him.
> 
> I don't think he will follow him he will then stand there wonder if that was his brother just now.



see..our last chapter assumption was right...sasuke stopped sheathing sword,then draw it out totally and went straight to see what is approaching...
and there he see itachi..!...both of them noticed simultaneously....itachi's face horrified,sasuke's face author left as cliff-hanger....but looking at the contortion of his mouth says something..


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 22, 2012)

auem said:


> see..our last chapter assumption was right...sasuke stopped sheathing sword,then draw it out totally and went straight to see what is approaching...
> and there he see itachi..!...both of them noticed simultaneously....itachi's face horrified,sasuke's face author left as cliff-hanger....but looking at the contortion of his mouth says something..



Its Sasuke face who looked horrified and Itachi stood there calm and not looking at him.

I doubt that they will fight as you are expecting it to.

Itachi said he can't see Sasuke now, he has to leave him to Naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 22, 2012)

Google trans of the preview.


ナルト　サスケがついにあの男と邂逅！！果たして…！？

Encounter with a man that has finally, Naruto and Sasuke! ! Really ...! ?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 22, 2012)

Great chapter. Really looking forward to Sasuke/Itachi reunion.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Its Sasuke face who looked horrified and Itachi stood there calm and not looking at him.*
> 
> I doubt that they will fight as you are expecting it to.
> 
> Itachi said he can't see Sasuke now, he has to leave him to Naruto.



you are right....

i am not expecting a fight..but i am expecting significant words exchange....
unlike you,who are expecting 'hi itachi,bye itachi' type of pass off..


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

"There aren't people like Hashirama anymore. When people hear of his strength they consider it a fairytale like Rikudou Sennin. But I will make that fairytale a reality!"

"The first hokage who was stronger than Madara... and the union of the two. That's my trump card!"

Uchihatards, eat your hearts out. 



> Originally Posted by *Matrix XZ  *
> Its Sasuke face who looked horrified and Itachi stood there calm and not looking at him.



He wasn't scared, he was shocked from seeing his supposedly dead brother.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

^
that is  a expression of horrified...


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 22, 2012)

*GOD DAMN IT, KISHI.*

I had it half-way out of my pants, and then the chapter ended. 




Best cliffhanger ever?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love this.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably. It reminded me of their encounter in the cave.

Too bad this is also a kagebunshin


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

OH GOD, I CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK. THE REUNION!!!!!


----------



## Aiku (Feb 22, 2012)

I AGREE!!!!!


----------



## Kiss (Feb 22, 2012)

Never felt this excited over a Naruto chapter in a long time. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi doesn't even give a darn.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

*ok guys here is Takl clarification about the RS and Hashirama line:
they were not compared power wise.*



> *kabuto to himself: theres no shinobi who can hold a candle to (/who is as great as) the first hokage, hashirama anymore....everyone goes..when they hear of his strength/mights, "that's fairy-tale like the rikudo story....and now...is the time to make the fairytale come true...!*


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

plus 
according to ohana 
Kabuto in his mind: Kuku…this is nothing like(imcomparably better than) orochimaru-samas trial product, danzo.
The first hokage was stronger than Madara… and the fusion of the two here is….my trump card!
No one can stop this edo tensei!!


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

hey takL,
please translate the preview of next chap. by ohana...


----------



## Augors (Feb 22, 2012)

*Pretty much agree?*

This Arc will be all about the Uchiha, right?


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

takL said:


> plus
> according to ohana
> Kabuto in his mind: Kuku?this is nothing like(imcomparably better than) orochimaru-samas trial product, danzo.
> The first hokage was stronger than Madara? and the fusion of the two here is?.my trump card!
> No one can stop this edo tensei!!



so it implies oro was the first one that gave madara mokuton with hashirama cells or it still leaves open the possibility Madara did it himself after taking hashirama power and thus awakened the Rinnegan through it?


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

auem said:


> hey takL,
> please translate the preview of next chap. by ohana...



i will if you kindly direct me to it.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 22, 2012)

takL said:


> i will if you kindly direct me to it.


Here you go:


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

eh!...i don't think madara met oro when he was alive....his experiment was his own..
madara is related to tobi and sniffing behind tobi,oro got madara's secret..


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> so it implies oro was the first one that gave madara mokuton with hashirama cells or it still leaves open the possibility Madara did it himself after taking hashirama power and thus awakened the Rinnegan through it?



it implies orochimaru only tried the uchiha+senju fusion on danzo. 
this madara+hashirama body is made solely by kabuto


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

preview for next week by ohana:

ナルト　サスケがついにあの男と邂逅！！果たして?！？


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks auem


Blaze said:


> Here you go:



thanks!
"Sasuke encounters that man in the upshot!! And how does it turn out…!?"


----------



## Blaze (Feb 22, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks!
> "Sasuke encounters that man in the upshot!! And how that turns out?!?"


Thanks.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

that man in the upshot..?!..what a round-about way to define itachi...


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

> kabuto to himself: theres no shinobi who can hold a candle to (/who is as great as) the first hokage, hashirama anymore....everyone goes..when they hear of his strength/mights, "that's fairy-tale like the rikudo story....and now...is the time to make the fairytale come true...!


I feel this is a really weird line. There's no-one as strong as Hashirama _anymore_? There were people as strong as him before? Then they should also have fairy-tale-like strength, right? But, then... the fairy tale is only now made come true? Was all that hype was actually untrue before?

I'm puzzled...


The only sense I can make of it is that Hashirama's power was like Rikudo Sennin's considered to be a fairy tale. Now fused with Madara that power is no longer just a fairy tale, but real... or something like that.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> I feel this is a really weird line. There's no-one as strong as Hashirama _anymore_? There were people as strong as him before? Then they should also have fairy-tale-like strength, right? But, then... the fairy tale is only now made come true? Was all that hype was actually untrue before?
> 
> I'm puzzled...
> 
> ...



kabuto is basicly saying that he is going to show the world hashirama power again since as time passed his feats/powers were talked about by people as fairy tales,legend.not sure if its real or not.just like what happened with RS story where people thought of him as myth.
so kabuto will show hashiramas power now against the kages.


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

my bad i forgot to add a " 
kabuto to himself: theres no shinobi who can hold a candle to (/who is as great as) the first hokage, hashirama anymore....everyone goes..when they hear of his strength/mights, "that's fairy-tale like the rikudo story"....and now...is the time to make the fairytale come true...!


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> kabuto is basicly saying that he is going to show the world hashirama power again since as time passed his feats/powers were talked about by people as fairy tales,legend.not sure if its real or not.just like what happened with RS story where people thought of him as myth.
> so kabuto will show hashiramas power now against the kages.



But then there'd have to be others who had fairy-tale-like strength before, right? I mean "_anymore_" seems to hint at that.




takL said:


> my bad i forgot to add a "
> kabuto to himself: theres no shinobi who can hold a candle to (/who is as great as) the first hokage, hashirama anymore....everyone goes..when they hear of his strength/mights, "that's fairy-tale like the rikudo story"....and now...is the time to make the fairytale come true...!


If no shinobi is Hashirama's level anymore then that statement included Tobi and Kabuto himself. So even though he has this uber-Hashirama he still admits inferiority? Or does he simply not count Madarama as his personal power? I'm not sure how to take that statement.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Loos like the Shodai Tsuchikage was also a Jinton user like Muu and Ononki. Assuming his ability to float is directly tied to Jinton somehow.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> But then there'd have to be others who had fairy-tale-like strength before, right? I mean "_anymore_" seems to hint at that.
> 
> 
> 
> If no shinobi is Hashirama's level anymore then that statement included Tobi and Kabuto himself. So even though he has this uber-Hashirama he still admits inferiority? Or does he simply not count Madarama as his personal power? I'm not sure how to take that statement.



people like Madara himself who is technically dead ,hashirama brother.Minato perhaps, the first kages of the villages.
all dead.
he simply says that no one of the current generation reaches the same height as people like Hashirama.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> people like Madara himself who is technically dead ,hashirama brother.Minato perhaps, the first kages of the villages.
> all dead.
> he simply says that no one of the current generation reaches the same height as people like Hashirama.


I can see that Madarama, being Edo and technically dead, doesn't count and all the other top tier deceased shinobi as well, but for Tobi to not be able to hold a candle against Hashirama seems a bit much. Kinda dehypes Naruto's fight too.


----------



## vered (Feb 22, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> I can see that Madarama, being Edo and technically dead, doesn't count and all the other top tier deceased shinobi as well, but for Tobi to not be able to hold a candle against Hashirama seems a bit much. Kinda dehypes Naruto's fight too.



kabuto hasnt seen Narutos latest power up.
however its clear that he thinks that the fake madara Tobi is weaker than his ultimate edo.


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

maybe kabuto doesnt count tobi among shinobis?


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

vered said:


> kabuto hasnt seen Narutos latest power up.
> however its clear that he thinks that the fake madara Tobi is weaker than his ultimate edo.


That's clear, but for Hashirama alone to be greater than Tobi is a bit hard to accept, but I guess it could be the case.



takL said:


> maybe kabuto doesnt count tobi among shinobis?


Not sure why he wouldn't. Unless Tobi is actually the Jubi's mind.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck a year of waiting. I want to see Madara throw down against the Five Kages. If Kishi skips that fight, I'll kill each and every single one of you.



Looks like you got your wish :smile


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2012)

This one was Madara 2.0, just like Manda 2.0 remember? xP

Also I think Kishi left Mei's suiton jutsu in half for us to speculate, or maybe he wanted to give her a very powerful water jutsu but didnt had one yet in mind so he did that in order to gain more time to think on it?


----------



## takL (Feb 22, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> That's clear, but for Hashirama alone to be greater than Tobi is a bit hard to accept, but I guess it could be the case.
> 
> 
> Not sure why he wouldn't. Unless Tobi is actually the Jubi's mind.



or maybe shukaku?

the reason i never believed tobi to be really madara was that kabuto kept calling him "kimi" which is like french 'tu'.. kabuto being quite strict about politeness on the outside wouldn't do that to his betters or elders. he even uses honorifix to his enemies who are his betters/elders.  i guess kabuto thinks tobi is minor/younger than him or his equal. or a non human.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 22, 2012)

takL said:


> or maybe shukaku?
> 
> the reason i never believed tobi to be really madara was that kabuto kept calling him "kimi" which is like french 'tu'.. kabuto being quite strict about politeness on the outside wouldn't do that to his betters or elders. he even uses honorifix to his enemies who are his betters/elders.  i guess kabuto thinks tobi is minor/younger than him or his equal. or a non human.


Oh, that's indeed quite strange then and actually quite a hint at him not having been Madara all along.


----------



## Klue (Feb 22, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Looks like you got your wish :smile



Damn right.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 22, 2012)

*Tell Kabuto the Uchiha have come*

"I'm so invincible and so good bla bla"

He's gonna get double Totsuka'd.


----------



## Penance (Feb 22, 2012)

So, I guess it's time for some CONFIRMED: First>Madara threads...


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 22, 2012)

Cute Oonoki :33


----------



## Mister (Feb 22, 2012)

Itachi being able to use Nagato and Orochimaru from Totsuka... only way I see him handling Sasuke.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me? Tsunade's really just gonna stand there and heal people, Kishi really isn't gonna let her shine? I mean, he could have made seeing the face of her grandfather plastered on this dead asshole's face set her off but instead she just sweats. Such bullshit.


----------



## cell47 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mister said:


> Itachi being able to use Nagato and Orochimaru from Totsuka... only way I see him handling Sasuke.



I don't know if you heard about the japanese legend, but the goddess of Amaterasu destroys Totsuka.

That doesn't sound good for Itachi


----------



## Mister (Feb 22, 2012)

cell47 said:


> I don't know if you heard about the japanese legend, but the goddess of Amaterasu destroys Totsuka.
> 
> That doesn't sound good for Itachi



Enton Sword vs Totsuka sensing aring you?


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Feb 22, 2012)

This is not a good chapter.


----------



## auem (Feb 22, 2012)

cell47 said:


> I don't know if you heard about the japanese legend, but the goddess of Amaterasu destroys Totsuka.
> 
> That doesn't sound good for Itachi



sasuke used a amaterasu sword to kill original white zetsu..a premonition..


----------



## Bringer (Feb 22, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Tsunade's really just gonna stand there and heal people, Kishi really isn't gonna let her shine? I mean, he could have made seeing the face of her grandfather plastered on this dead asshole's face set her off but instead she just sweats. Such bullshit.



You cant blame her. According to manga timeline she had never met Shodai in her life. Only the anime shows a picture of young Tsunade on Shodai shoulder.


......might sig that..


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2012)

Of course, Kabuto didn't include dead people.

But his statement didn't stop there. He also said that Hashirama's strength is so great that when people speak of it they consider it a fairytale, similarly to how they don't believe in Rikudou Sennin's legend.


----------



## Boradis (Feb 23, 2012)

I really wasn't anticipating Sasuke and Itachi encountering each other again. But really, what could possibly be worse for Sasuke's sanity than to have his own brother repudiate him?


----------



## Mariko (Feb 24, 2012)

takL said:


> or maybe shukaku?
> 
> the reason i never believed tobi to be really madara was that kabuto kept calling him "kimi" which is like french 'tu'..



And another good reason to not believe it was this:



It meant that Kabuto knowed already about both Tobi not being Madara and his true identity.

With the orochimaru's scroll founded by Suigetsu, I begin to think that Tobi is some other "hentai" stuff, but not like Danzo or Madara 2.0. He would be entirely hentaied by Oro's father or else...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 25, 2012)

Chapter seemed epic, but the threads following it are rather weak.


----------

